# Guest say the darndest (dumbest) things



## HRZone (Mar 28, 2017)

(Snotty teenage girl) 

"And I turned the car on thinking my mom had left me a half tank of gas, there was only 1/4th a tank! I was like what the heck"


----------



## HRZone (Mar 28, 2017)

"Why can't they hire more cashiers?"


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 28, 2017)

"do you work here?"


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 28, 2017)

"can we bargain here?"


----------



## Pale (Mar 28, 2017)

"I know you guys close in two minutes, but I'm just quickly going to go get some clothes and try them on and then do my grocery shopping". With a little bit of rewording, obviously.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 28, 2017)

"I'll go ask a manager"


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 28, 2017)

(While waiting for a response on the walkie) "What? Is he a dollar over? Well, I didn't think things ever took this long, but now I've seen it. GOODBYE!"


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 28, 2017)

"Hey LOD?"
-literally half a second later-
"Hey, was someone looking for the LOD?" or "YES THAT IS ME !!! IM THE LOD!!! HAHAHA EHEHEH!!!! THAT IS ME, WHAT CAN I DO FOR YOU"

I just realized this is a thread for guests, not team members.

But I guess it still fits.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 28, 2017)

(Lights go off due to store closing)

Guest in fitting room who ran in there at 10:58 when we close at 11: Dammit you couldve at least let me finish trying on these clothes!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 28, 2017)

*guest watches me make a hot caramel macchiato all the way to completion*
"Oh, did I say iced? I meant iced!"
*makes iced caramel macchiato & takes hot one over to trash can*
"Oh! Can I have that one too? I mean, since you're just gonna throw it away...."
*me tosses it in trash*


----------



## NKG (Mar 28, 2017)

Starbucks closed-lights off and a sign saying we are open tomorrow at 8

Can I get a Frappuccino?

No...

Is this the same at AAALLLLL Targets?

We close in 5 minutes. Any target in the area closes in 5 minutes or closed a hour ago.


----------



## tzeentch9 (Mar 29, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> *guest watches me make a hot caramel macchiato all the way to completion*
> "Oh, did I say iced? I meant iced!"
> *makes iced caramel macchiato & takes hot one over to trash can*
> "Oh! Can I have that one too? I mean, since you're just gonna throw it away...."
> *me tosses it in trash*



OMG. My GSTL and I had a guest like this at the Photo Lab of my old store. The guest made an order for over 100 5x8 photos(not the standard size, very slow to print and very expensive). We'd told her it was going to be expensive before started printing, but she said to go ahead. Prints are finally finished and she decides she doesn't like them. We remake the order in the standard size(4x6) and she has the gall to ask for the 5x8 for free(over a dollar per photo) since we were going to throw them away. My GSTL just stared at her as she dropped the 5x8s in the trash, then told her no. Probably the closest I've seen that GSTL come to snapping at a guest.


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 29, 2017)

"Give me all the popcorn you are throwing out"

"Can you pop me 10 garbage bags worth of popcorn"


----------



## NKG (Mar 29, 2017)

( G)Can I buy your display model (blender)?

We cut the cords off our displays so I can't sell it to you.

(G) How about for a discount?

Still can't legally sell you the display 

(G) Im taking liability so the product would be sold as is.

I apologize we can not sell you the display model

(G) How about you just give it to me for free? 

:::Bangs head::::

Looks like we are having a miscommunication on why I can't or anyone in this building sell you the display. The product doesn't work even with the cord cut off or replaced. If you want I can sell you this blender for a discount as an inconvenience. 

(G) So that blender, what are you going to do with it?

Its going in the trash where we will have it crushed into a million pieces.

(G) Ill just come back later...maybe someone else will give me the display..


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 29, 2017)

Me: (Running out of patience and smiling through it) Sir, I can no longer help you, but if you go to guest services, they can help you out
Guest: No, but I want you to see that you didn't do this right!
(Line continues growing) 
M: Sir, I really can't help you any further since I completed the transaction...
G: NO, YOU'RE NOT LETTING ME EXPLAIN!!!
M: Sir, I *have to* get to these other guests, I really do *turns to help next person*
G: BUT NO, YOU WON'T LET ME EXPLAIN!!!
M: Sir, please, they can help you at the desk...
G: But...Oh, all right, since you won't help me.
 Head, meet register a million times over.


----------



## Apapaia (Mar 29, 2017)

During Q4 I was operator. I have an accent.
Me:"Thank you for calling Target in XXXX can I help you find something?"
G: "Oh God are you one of those people on the phone?"
Me:" Yes ma'am I am on the phone. How can I help you?"
G:"No I mean are you even in the same country as I am? Are you physically in the store or do you work on the phone?"
Me: "Ma'am if you are asking me if you reached a call center. The answer is no. Unfortunately I AM in the store located in XXXX. I wish I wasn't but I am. Now can I help you find something?"


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 30, 2017)

Apapaia said:


> During Q4 I was operator. I have an accent.
> Me:"Thank you for calling Target in XXXX can I help you find something?"
> G: "Oh God are you one of those people on the phone?"
> Me:" Yes ma'am I am on the phone. How can I help you?"
> ...



HAHAHA   I'm gonna start using an accent every time I answer a call for service desk!  This will be FUN!


----------



## soyaxo (Mar 31, 2017)

G: Do we just walk in?
Me, quietly: No, I need to know how many items you have, please.
G: Hello? Fuck you. *walks by and into random fitting room*
Me: ._.

Gosh, guess I am too quiet sometimes.


----------



## HRZone (Apr 1, 2017)

"Get over here, can you scam this with your IPhone thing?"


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 2, 2017)

Heard almost every closing shift: "Only one register open? This is just like Walmart." 

Usually said by someone who has less then  5 items to buy and refuses to use on of the 8 SCO registers we have open.


----------



## HRZone (Apr 2, 2017)

"No price? I guess it's free..."


----------



## Kartman (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes, but the tax is... (insert the original price)


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 3, 2017)

"Why is it $$$?? THE SIGN SAID IT WAS 4 for $$$$!" 
"Yes ma'am it is, but with tax it's..."
"Are you sure?"
"Yes, ma'am I am."
"Well, OK, but the sign said.."

Yep and taxes are a thing... Hard to believe people are that stupid that they don't figure tax into a purchase.


----------



## OGP Girl (Apr 5, 2017)

HRZone said:


> "Why can't they hire more cashiers?"


Been hearing this one lately and it's like, I cannot control that!

Plus it just makes me feel more guilty about having a health issue that will make me need time off.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 5, 2017)

CashierGirl said:


> Plus it just makes me feel more guilty about having a health issue that will make me need time off.



Nah, don't feel bad. They'd say it even when the lines are moving just because they cant STAND waiting. It's really nothing the GSTL or GSA can control either as TMs get off at various times throughout the day and backup doesn't always arrive immediately.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2017)

Long line at Starbucks as two of us are stepping thru each other taking orders & fixing drinks.
Guest: "Ya'll need to hire more people!"
Me: "We have PLENTY of people; what we DON'T have is PAYROLL!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 6, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Long line at Starbucks as two of us are stepping thru each other taking orders & fixing drinks.
> Guest: "Ya'll need to hire more people!"
> Me: "We have PLENTY of people; what we DON'T have is PAYROLL!"


Not to mention, ROOM for more than 2 people behind the counter!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 8, 2017)

"Do you have any coupons you can give me?"


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 8, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> "Do you have any coupons you can give me?"


*checks my pockets
"Nope, sure don't."


----------



## HRZone (Apr 9, 2017)

"So I called earlier and someone told me I can..." (do such and such that is shady)


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 9, 2017)

"can I buy all of your RARE TARGET EXCLUSIVE FUNKO POPS TOTALLY NOT A RESELLER MY WHOLE FAM COLLECTS THEM LOL"


----------



## Birdilible (Apr 9, 2017)

I had a guest who was legitimately surprised/kinda upset she had to pay for the money she was putting on a gift card


----------



## SweatyShirts (Apr 15, 2017)

Birdilible said:


> I had a guest who was legitimately surprised/kinda upset she had to pay for the money she was putting on a gift card



Of all the comments in this thread, this is the one that is most likely to drive me to suicide right then and there.


----------



## Octavian11 (Apr 16, 2017)

"I'd like to price match this item to Walmart." Our price: $29.99, Walmart's price $29.98.


----------



## Octavian11 (Apr 16, 2017)

HRZone said:


> "Why can't they hire more cashiers?"



My store has self-checkout and a lot of guests with just a few items won't use it, even though we have a team member there to watch the machines and provide assistance. However, as soon as that team member jumps on a lane to get the line down, those same guests will decide to use it after all and the team member has to run back over to the machines.


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 16, 2017)

I've had a lot of guests challenge the price of clearance lately.  They are hopeful that the price is actually lower than what is on the sticker.  Once guest asked me if "they would be willing to go lower at the register?" I told her no. There was nothing wrong with the item.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 16, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> G: Do we just walk in?
> Me, quietly: No, I need to know how many items you have, please.
> G: Hello? Fuck you. *walks by and into random fitting room*
> Me: ._.
> ...



I step right in front of them.  With a smile of course and an explanation that I need an accurate count but yeah, I have no problem using my body as a physical barrier.


----------



## Marcellow (Apr 16, 2017)

Guest: *points to sale sign* Hey, which sodas qualify in that 4 for $12 deal?
Me: *reads off the brands on the EXACT same sign*


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 18, 2017)

A guest today was talking about how she was buying too many items while I was putting away reshop.  I asked if she had a red card, she could save 5% on those clothes.  She snapped "That wouldn't even cover sales tax!"  Hmmm, so you want to pay full price plus sales tax because the thought of 5% off gross leading to less sales tax paid is a worse deal?  I don't mind a no, as long as the person thinks logically about it.

Or the guest on the phone asking about a video game.  I've talked a whole lot of people through getting the dpci number off of Target.com when the MyDevice decides it hates my search terms and it won't let me on Target.com.  Roughly 4 out of 5 find it immediately, that 5th person struggles and then says "Oh there it is, I completely overlooked it."  This guest swore up and down that the words "Item Details" or "Product Details" didn't appear anywhere on the page, I kept repeating what to do over and over and near the end I asked her what she was seeing and she said "I'm looking at [_my memory fails me_], it's right under Item Details."  Really?  You're going to tell me over and over those words don't appear and then admit you see them just fine?


----------



## NKG (Apr 18, 2017)

" Attention Target Guests; Target will be closing in 15 minutes....."

Guest walks in and grabs cart. Walks around and doesn't put one thing in the cart.

"Attention Target Guests; Target will be closing in 10 minutes...."

Cart now has a few items

"Attention Target Guests; Target will be closing in 5 minutes...."

Now though grocery 

"Attention Target Guests; Target is now closed."

*
Wait? You guys are clossseeeed.*

Why do you think we make those announcements? 

Just for fun. 

*Can I get a popcorn and drink? 

*


----------



## abstractpremed96 (Apr 19, 2017)

Me: Are you using Cartwheel or any coupons today?
G: Not unless you have any to give me.
---------
G: Can I use your discount?
---------
G: That was supposed to be clearance!
Me: It's not clearance.
G: But it was on the clearance rack!
Me: Only items with orange CLEARANCE stickers are clearance. Another guest must have put it there.
---------
G: Is Starbucks closed?
Me: She's on lunch.
G: But I want a drink.
Me: By state law she must take a lunch at this time. There's a Starbucks across the street.
G: But I'm here and you have Starbucks so why should I have to go across the street for my drink?
--------
G: I'll keep the hangers.
Me: I'm sorry but we are not allowed to let guests keep the hangers anymore. It's a directive from way above my pay grade. 
G: But what if I really want them?


----------



## NPC (Apr 19, 2017)

....we aren't allowed to let guests have hangers? That's dumb.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 19, 2017)

abstractpremed96 said:


> Me: Are you using Cartwheel or any coupons today?
> G: Not unless you have any to give me.


"You don't have any to give me?"
Me: Uh--no.


abstractpremed96 said:


> G: That was supposed to be clearance!
> Me: It's not clearance.
> G: But it was on the clearance rack!
> Me: Only items with orange CLEARANCE stickers are clearance. Another guest must have put it there.


My life. Every damn day.


abstractpremed96 said:


> I'm sorry but we are not allowed to let guests keep the hangers anymore. It's a directive from way above my pay grade.


Is this an ASANTS thing? Or will it be a company wide thing in the future? We let the guest have the hangers if they request them


----------



## abstractpremed96 (Apr 19, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> ....we aren't allowed to let guests have hangers? That's dumb.





StargazerOmega said:


> "You don't have any to give me?"
> Me: Uh--no.
> 
> My life. Every damn day.
> ...



It's just my store. Our STL is cheap AF and cuts costs wherever he can.


----------



## abstractpremed96 (Apr 19, 2017)

abstractpremed96 said:


> It's just my store. Our STL is cheap AF and cuts costs wherever he can.


And apparently we're being fine for every hanger we don't send back.


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 19, 2017)

The general rule is that we do not give the hangers but if the guest really wants them than we will do it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 19, 2017)

At my store I ask the guests if they want hangers. Most don't, some do.


----------



## Bob Marley (Apr 19, 2017)

After telling a guest that we can't return items that were sold at a different store on the same day:

Guest: "Well that's fucking dumb, you guys should advertise that. "
Me: "You're right, we should.  Have a nice day. "


----------



## NPC (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Marley said:


> After telling a guest that we can't return items that were sold at a different store on the same day:
> 
> Guest: "Well that's fucking dumb, you guys should advertise that. "
> Me: "You're right, we should.  Have a nice day. "



The thing is...we can, and you should in most scenarios. The only time I stop the guest is if the computer says so. Because about 10% of the time, sometimes the register will tell you, "same day returns need to be returned in the same store." I don't know how the register chooses, but a majority of same day purchases are fine to be returned in a different store on the same day. You just have ever to type everything manually.

The only other time I restrict returns without the register prompting me, are on suspicious, or high dollar returns, usually on electronics. Otherwise, I'm not going to hassle someone just trying to swap sizes on a shirt or something similar.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh my store says do NOT type in the amount, we have to reject.


----------



## Bob Marley (Apr 19, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> The thing is...we can, and you should in most scenarios. The only time I stop the guest is if the computer says so. Because about 10% of the time, sometimes the register will tell you, "same day returns need to be returned in the same store." I don't know how the register chooses, but a majority of same day purchases are fine to be returned in a different store on the same day. You just have ever to type everything manually.
> 
> The only other time I restrict returns without the register prompting me, are on suspicious, or high dollar returns, usually on electronics. Otherwise, I'm not going to hassle someone just trying to swap sizes on a shirt or something similar.





Amanda Cantwell said:


> Oh my store says do NOT type in the amount, we have to reject.



My store seems to work the same way as Amanda's.  I've always been told to just decline everyone who tries to return items like this, but ASANTS.

Also have some GSTLs/GSAs who insist on NO returns without proof of payment, while others just say to give the guest what they want unless it seems fishy.  Not that it matters, all the ETLs will override my decision anyways.


----------



## NPC (Apr 19, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Oh my store says do NOT type in the amount, we have to reject.





Bob Marley said:


> My store seems to work the same way as Amanda's.  I've always been told to just decline everyone who tries to return items like this, but ASANTS.
> 
> Also have some GSTLs/GSAs who insist on NO returns without proof of payment, while others just say to give the guest what they want unless it seems fishy.  Not that it matters, all the ETLs will override my decision anyways.



I mean, I think that's pretty silly. It's not hard to check the DPCI of an item, and look for it on the receipt. Some items even specify the return value if they came with a gift card. I think this is a matter of common sense practice, so I'm glad I don't work in a store that goes by this needless rule.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 19, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> I mean, I think that's pretty silly. It's not hard to check the DPCI of an item, and look for it on the receipt. Some items even specify the return value if they came with a gift card. I think this is a matter of common sense practice, so I'm glad I don't work in a store that goes by this needless rule.


They told me it can get messed up in the system when we do it like that. Whether it does (probably not) or doesn't, I don't know.


----------



## NPC (Apr 19, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> They told me it can get messed up in the system when we do it like that. Whether it does (probably not) or doesn't, I don't know.



It doesn't. I mean, unfortunately you have to do what your leaders expect...but just know it's fine.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 19, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> It doesn't. I mean, unfortunately you have to do what your leaders expect...but just know it's fine.


So even when I enter the price the return will still be linked to that item (so they can't scam us and return a different version of the item)? Why can't target make same day returns work at different stores?


----------



## NPC (Apr 19, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> So even when I enter the price the return will still be linked to that item (so they can't scam us and return a different version of the item)? Why can't target make same day returns work at different stores?



They can't return different items for whats on the receipt. When the register asks you to enter in the price, you should be scanning the item to check the DPCI, and verifying it's on the receipt. So it's not like they can return random merchandise with any receipt. 

If they try to return the item again in a different store, the register will either prompt asking for an approval code (which in my store, we don't use and would deny the return) or it will have been long enough to recognize the item has already been returned, which it will say on the screen.

Same goes for price adjustments. Price Adjustments, typically I'll deny from a same day/different store, because I think guests are able to do multiple adjustments on a same day receipt through different stores. It should ask for an approval code though, in which case, it gets denied. 

It's all a judgment call. Like I said earlier, I'm not going to hassle someone doing a size exchange on clothes. I might hassle someone returning an Xbox, a stereo system, a fitbit, and a stack of games that they bought half an hour ago in a store 20 minutes away.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 19, 2017)

including us there are about 3 stores within 15 minute radius. so that's where most of our same day/diff store returns are, and most people aren't too annoyed when I tell them bc it's a 15 min drive.


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store I ask the guests if they want hangers. Most don't, some do.



I never ask - I just remove them. If they ask to keep the hangers (rarely happens) I still remove them from the clothes and put them in a separate bag. That way you can catch if they have double hung something to try and get away with paying for just one item.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 7, 2017)

Oh ha, should have posted this here -

"It must be free!" when an item doesn't scan.

Fuckers are NOT original and I let them know it.  And then I think, holy shit, I've sounded that stupid in the past.  *cringes*


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 9, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Oh ha, should have posted this here -
> 
> "It must be free!" when an item doesn't scan.
> 
> Fuckers are NOT original and I let them know it.  And then I think, holy shit, I've sounded that stupid in the past.  *cringes*


That line annoys the living daylights out of me. It's like, Really people? I know you're joking, but it's not funny.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 9, 2017)

Another one: "There's no possible way you can look up my RedCard for me?"

"No, I'm sorry, it's for your safety and security that I'm not allowed to---"

"Well, that sucks! I want my 5%"

"If you come back before we close today, we can get you the 5%...:

*blank stare* "Nah, I'm not doing that it's too hard.."
----- 
I don't know what's so hard about it, but OK, have a nice day.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 9, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> I don't know what's so hard about it, but OK, have a nice day.



To be honest, I can see the problem.  You use gas to go back to the store and then back home again, aggravation with traffic, finding a parking space, possibly waiting in line at guest services.....If the savings are only going to be a couple of bucks, then you've lost money when you take into account the gas for the trip.

I forgot the other two phone conversations that annoy the hell out of me.  "Can't you just take my credit card over the phone for my online order?  I'll be picking it up in your store."  "I'm having problems with my online order, can you tell me how to fix it?"  No, we don't do phone transactions and no, I don't have a clue about the website, so call our corporate number.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 9, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> To be honest, I can see the problem.  You use gas to go back to the store and then back home again, aggravation with traffic, finding a parking space, possibly waiting in line at guest services.....If the savings are only going to be a couple of bucks, then you've lost money when you take into account the gas for the trip


I completely get why you you wouldn't make a return trip, a majority just suck it up and bring their card the next time they come. This particular guest acted like the world was ending because she didn't have her RedCard on her, so I told her about the end of the day thing and got that back as a response lol. I don't understand people sometimes  hahaha.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 9, 2017)

one guest was mad that we needed their full SSN to process an RC transaction, they backed out because of it. "legally you only need the last four!" um actually no, legally we need the whole thing otherwise someone could very easily commit identity fraud.


----------



## boobooduck (May 22, 2017)

At register:
Guest: Would you mind gift wrapping this item for me?
Team Member: Wow, this must be your first time here!

Walking into Store (not your 7am or 8am time which I would understand):
Guest: Are you open?
Team Member: Yes, this would be why I am walking towards the door.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 23, 2017)

*Compeltes transaction with guest, pops register to give change*

Guest: Wait, my item was only $$$$ why does it say $15 on the screen?

Me: That's the change I owe you, ma'am.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 23, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> *Compeltes transaction with guest, pops register to give change*
> 
> Guest: Wait, my item was only $$$$ why does it say $15 on the screen?
> 
> Me: That's the change I owe you, ma'am.


Similar one today...
Guest (as I'm handing her the bag): wait, I haven't paid you???
Me: your copay was $0
Guest: but it's always $10
Me: well, it's $0 today
Guest: but it's always been $10
Me: maybe you've hit your deductible
Guest: but it's always been $10
Me: if you've hit your deductible, you won't have a copay
Guest: but it's always been $10
Me: well, you can give me $10, if it will make you feel better 
Guest: no....it's just always been $10
Me: *screaming in my head* JUST TAKE THE EFFING PRESCRIPTION AND LEAVE!!!!


----------



## Tessa120 (May 23, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Similar one today...
> Guest (as I'm handing her the bag): wait, I haven't paid you???
> Me: your copay was $0
> Guest: but it's always $10
> ...



To be fair, I've been on the other side.  I had a nurse practitioner insist that I only had to pay the PCP co-pay even though I knew I had to pay the specialist co-pay.  She flat out refused to charge the extra money.  Three appointments later she said that the insurance company reimbursed them at the specialist portion and I had to cough up the money I owed on the spot.  It'd have been a lot easier if she had trusted me to know my insurance details and have taken the right amount in the first place.


----------



## redeye58 (May 23, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> It'd have been a lot easier if she had trusted me to know my insurance details and have taken the right amount in the first place.


Yet these 'trained professionals' are why health costs so high; because of layers of bureaucracy whose sole purpose is to pad the bills to make up for the 'agreed contracted rate' which is too low but necessary to remain in a network.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 23, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> To be fair, I've been on the other side.  I had a nurse practitioner insist that I only had to pay the PCP co-pay even though I knew I had to pay the specialist co-pay.  She flat out refused to charge the extra money.  Three appointments later she said that the insurance company reimbursed them at the specialist portion and I had to cough up the money I owed on the spot.  It'd have been a lot easier if she had trusted me to know my insurance details and have taken the right amount in the first place.


That's the difference between doctor's visits and prescriptions. They're billed after services are rendered, prescriptions are adjudicated in real time.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 8, 2017)

Witnessed as I was coming in a short while back:  TM on a small step stool zoning Market.  Khakis, red polo shirt with Target logo, Target name tag, huge PDA hanging from belt holster, walkie with excessive Ch. 1 chatter, myDevice in holster on opposite side.  20-something female walks up and is all, "Scuze me.  Do you ... like ... work here?"  Long pause as they eyeball each other.  TM responds, "No ... like ... sorry."  Girl: "Oh ... okay" then walks off.

I laughed my bum off for the next 30 minutes.


----------



## Greenandred (Jun 8, 2017)

A guest argued with the GSTL on duty that the price of the Nectarines was $0.99 a lb and not $0.99 each. He refused to take no for an answer despite explaining it to him.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 8, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> A guest argued with the GSTL on duty that the price of the Nectarines was $0.99 a lb and not $0.99 each. He refused to take no for an answer despite explaining it to him.


I've gotten lucky with this. It's the bananas that always get them at my store but once I explain they just tell me they don't want it and they're done.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 8, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I've gotten lucky with this. It's the bananas that always get them at my store but once I explain they just tell me they don't want it and they're done.



We have a high Russian population here and I've had a couple of the ladies get quite 'aggressive' about the price of produce..


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't like using a bunch of produce bags and putting only a couple of items in each, it's wasteful.  If the items are very obviously different (like russet potatoes and white onions) would the typical cashier be okay with me putting them in the same bag, since the price is per item, not weight?  Or should I use a bunch of bags so the cashiers won't curse my name when I've left?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 8, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I don't like using a bunch of produce bags and putting only a couple of items in each, it's wasteful.  If the items are very obviously different (like russet potatoes and white onions) would the typical cashier be okay with me putting them in the same bag, since the price is per item, not weight?  Or should I use a bunch of bags so the cashiers won't curse my name when I've left?


At least for me i don't care how you bag them as long as you say "i have 2 potatoes and 3 onions** in that bag" (**please specify what color onion as they are 3 different PLUs).

as long as you do not make me guess what's in your bag, i don't care.


----------



## Johnnybabe61 (Jun 9, 2017)

Me: You should go to guest services.
G: Ok, but what should I do about this?
Me: go to guest services.
G: Should I just go to guest services to fix it?

*Mom and her 6 kids at the end of the transaction getting ready to pay*

One of her kids: Thank you very much! *gives me thumbs up*
 Mom: Shut the fuck up, we're not even done yet. I need to talk to her. Stop bothering people and keep quiet

...jeeze


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 20, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I don't like using a bunch of produce bags and putting only a couple of items in each, it's wasteful.  If the items are very obviously different (like russet potatoes and white onions) would the typical cashier be okay with me putting them in the same bag, since the price is per item, not weight?  Or should I use a bunch of bags so the cashiers won't curse my name when I've left?



I'm at a super target so if the items are by weight (potatoes, onions, bananas) it's easier if they are in separate bags. But it's not really that hard to push the onions to one end of the bag and weigh the potatoes and then swap them around to do the onions. I think we get more people that don't even bother to use the produce bags than we have people that put multiple items in the same bag.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 20, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm at a super target so if the items are by weight (potatoes, onions, bananas) it's easier if they are in separate bags. But it's not really that hard to push the onions to one end of the bag and weigh the potatoes and then swap them around to do the onions. I think we get more people that don't even bother to use the produce bags than we have people that put multiple items in the same bag.



Definitely I would do separate bags if it's priced by weight.  But here it's priced per item.


----------



## NPC (Jun 20, 2017)

My personal favorite...

"If it says online only, does that mean it's only sold online?"


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 20, 2017)

Guest: "Why don't you price match clearance items?" 
Me: "Because it is company policy and just because another retailer decides to no longer carry an items doesn't mean it isn't selling well here."
Guest: "But why not? What can you do for me?"
 Didn't believe me - had to get the gstl involved and he still argued with her. She wouldn't even give him a discount since the item wasn't damaged in any way. Love it when you get back up like that!


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jun 21, 2017)

"Hey, the lights in the freezer keep going on and off, when I pass by. I think something is wrong with them."

"I don't like Market Pantry water, they fill the bottles so much that when I open them, water comes out."

"Hey, you guys have that thing where you walk by and it sprays perfume all over you? You know what I'm talking about, right dude?"


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jun 21, 2017)

This one is from way back when I started with Target.

>be me, brand new HLG fresh out of orientation
>busy summer weekend, backing up the cashiers
>Guest buying tons of grocery/market items.
>I bag her 2L soda.

G: "Oh no no no, you have to get me a new one. You shook it up and there's bubbles in it."
HLG: "Uh, ma'am I can't really leave the register, especially not to the other side of the building."
G: "But you shook up my soda! It tastes different when there's bubbles in it! You HAVE to get me a new one."
HLG: "But... there's always bubbles in soda..."
G: "You clearly have no respect for the customer! I want your manager!"
HLG: *wondering why I took another job in retail*


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 21, 2017)

HardlinesGuy said:


> This one is from way back when I started with Target.
> 
> >be me, brand new HLG fresh out of orientation
> >busy summer weekend, backing up the cashiers
> ...



Wow.  I thought I was fussy about my soda. Does her car have Star Trek style inertial dampeners to keep it from being shaken with every red light, turn and speed bump?


----------



## NKG (Jun 21, 2017)

HardlinesGuy said:


> This one is from way back when I started with Target.
> 
> >be me, brand new HLG fresh out of orientation
> >busy summer weekend, backing up the cashiers
> ...


https://reservations.isleofcapricas...WEB?WEBEVENT+R1F77C76D87E8D901B9D503O+BHK+ENG 
People like that  make me literally want to shake their soda for reals. Ill show you what it literally looks like if I shake them.


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 26, 2017)

A guest was at the picture frames looking ticked I asked if I could help her she yelled at me and said I've been to every store around and how stupid it was that she couldn't find the frame she needed I was curious at that point and asked what did she need we have A lot of frames she said pissed off a 5×7 but I want one that sits sideways not up and down.,, I just looked at her for a second then picked up the frame she was looking at (and turned it sideways!)


----------



## desertcoyote (Jul 5, 2017)

While printing his graduation photos, "Hey what's bigger, a 4x6 or 5x7?"


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 5, 2017)

desertcoyote said:


> While printing his graduation photos, "Hey what's bigger, a 4x6 or 5x7?"



I'm trying to figure out how many math classes he had to have failed to say that and if that meant he failed physics too.........but my brain melted somewhere after algebra 1 and geometry.


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 7, 2017)

I mentioned this in other Guest thread but
"Betty Crocker should of been put in front of a Firing Squad for ruining the diets of the True American People!!"


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 7, 2017)

Not a guest, but  vendor came in today and right out of her mouth after "good morning" was something like "I picked wrong underwear for these shorts!" And considering how you could very faintly see them through the shorts, yeah.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 13, 2017)

Had a guest the other day after I said oh X sale is only on Y size (don't remember the exact details) say "oh sweetie I'm a shopper, I know what I'm talking about" was this this this close to saying "sweetie I'm a cashier, I know what I'm talking about" but I enjoy my job.


----------



## Smashier (Jul 16, 2017)

I had a guest trying to pay at SCO but her card was declining so she called me over. It turns out she was trying to pay with a TJ Maxx card. the convo went something like:
Me: "Ma'am, that's your TJ Maxx card."
Her: blank expression on face "Yes" 
Me: "Does it work at stores other than TJ Maxx?"
Her: "Yes, I also use it at Marshalls"
Me: "This is Target"
Her: "Yes" blank expression 
Me: "Ma'am, try another card"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2017)

Power was out in my store today. Guest comes to drop off prescription. Explain that our system was down due to the outage. 
Guest: so when will it be back on?
Me: I have no idea. They haven't told us anything. 
Guest: what, 20 minutes or so?
Me: I really have no clue. It could be an hour or more. We don't have an estimated time. I can call you when it's ready or if you need it immediately, you might want to go somewhere else that has power....
Guest: no, I'll just wait
Me: are you sure? It could be a while
Guest: I'm sure. 
(20 minutes later....)
Guest: is it going to be much longer? It's already been, like, half an hour and I have other things to do today
Me: I'm sorry, but we really don't know how long it's going to be. We can call you or you might want to go somewhere else....
Guest: well, if I knew it was going to take so long, I would have just gone home in the first place! Just call me when it's done!


----------



## Greenie (Jul 28, 2017)

Guest: (walked up to service desk) Can I order my drink here and go pick it up?
Me: I'm sorry. I'm not sure what you're asking. 
Guest: My latte. Can I order it here and pick it up at the Starbucks counter? The line is so long over there. 
Me: No, ma'am. Guest Service and Starbucks are not connected through the registers. You'll have to order over there. Looks like the line is moving pretty fast, though. 
Guest: Can I order over there? (Pointing to checklanes)
Me: No, I'm sorry but the only place to order your Starbucks is over there at Starbucks. The registers are not connected and there is no possible way to place your order on these registers. 
Guest: This is ridiculous. You won't even try. 
Me: Ma'am there is no possible way to ring you up here. The register doesn't have the correct software to do so. They'll be happy to take your order at Starbucks. 
Guest: (mumbling and grunting under her breath as she walks away)


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 28, 2017)

Greenie said:


> Guest: (walked up to service desk) Can I order my drink here and go pick it up?
> Me: I'm sorry. I'm not sure what you're asking.
> Guest: My latte. Can I order it here and pick it up at the Starbucks counter? The line is so long over there.
> Me: No, ma'am. Guest Service and Starbucks are not connected through the registers. You'll have to order over there. Looks like the line is moving pretty fast, though.
> ...



You win. That's the craziest shit ever.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 28, 2017)

Close second:
Lady came to Food Ave to buy a biscuit & asked for a Venti coffee to go with it.
I said 'Excuse me?'
She repeated 'A Venti coffee.'
Me: 'Next door, ma'am.'
She looked at me confused, looked around & then up at the menu boards before saying 'Oh! Where.....?'
I pointed to the Starbucks counter on the other side.
'Did you still want your biscuit?'


----------



## Yetive (Jul 28, 2017)

Greenie said:


> Guest: (walked up to service desk) Can I order my drink here and go pick it up?
> Me: I'm sorry. I'm not sure what you're asking.
> Guest: My latte. Can I order it here and pick it up at the Starbucks counter? The line is so long over there.
> Me: No, ma'am. Guest Service and Starbucks are not connected through the registers. You'll have to order over there. Looks like the line is moving pretty fast, though.
> ...


To be fair, when the Sbux register is down, we send them to the Service Desk to pay.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 28, 2017)

Yetive said:


> To be fair, when the Sbux register is down, we send them to the Service Desk to pay.


Never have had that happen. Wouldn't even know how to ring up the orders


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Never have had that happen. Wouldn't even know how to ring up the orders


+1. I guess no barcode? Also never had to have that happen.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 28, 2017)

There is a list of dpcis in Sbux.  We write them down on a post it or receipt paper and send the guest to the SD or a lane.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 28, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Power was out in my store today. Guest comes to drop off prescription. Explain that our system was down due to the outage.
> Guest: so when will it be back on?
> Me: I have no idea. They haven't told us anything.
> Guest: what, 20 minutes or so?
> ...


Sounds like she could use some happy pills.


----------



## Greenie (Jul 29, 2017)

Yetive said:


> To be fair, when the Sbux register is down, we send them to the Service Desk to pay.


They go to Food Ave if that happens here


----------



## Yetive (Jul 29, 2017)

No Food Ave here.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 29, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> Sounds like she could use some happy pills.


And some intelligence pills. She never left the store, so she knew the power hadn't come back on. I don't know how she expected us to "magically" run our systems with no power


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 29, 2017)

Guest: Can I bring my dog in here?
Me: Not unless its a service animal.
Guest: So can I bring it? 
Me: ...is it a service animal? 
Guest: No. Can I still bring it?
Me:


----------



## Panda13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Guest walking around store while on mobile phone "yeah I liked him but not enough to have sex with him again"


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 1, 2017)

Panda13 said:


> Guest walking around store while on mobile phone "yeah I liked him but not enough to have sex with him again"


Fool me once...


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 1, 2017)

*sees total* "Good thing my husband is already dead because paying this much would have killed him again!" 
I didn't even know what to do so I awkwardly laughed and then suddenly hoped I wouldn't get in trouble for laughing


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 3, 2017)

I had a guy, 50ish, come up to me and ask me what the difference was between boxers and boxer briefs.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2017)

Boxer briefs are what you get when you mate boxers & whitey tighties.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah, I know that.  I'm just really weirded out that a grown man doesn't know that.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2017)

Maybe someone should mansplaine it to him.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 3, 2017)

Had an older guy (who walks in the store nearly every morning) come up to me and asks if we still accept cash.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 3, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Had an older guy (who walks in the store nearly every morning) come up to me and asks if we still accept cash.


Someone seriously asked me this too I think it's bizzare unless that's the first time they left the house in like 10 years or something


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 3, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Someone seriously asked me this too I think it's bizzare unless that's the first time they left the house in like 10 years or something



Right? He kept saying something about some places not accepting cash.. Which is not alot.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2017)

Lol, it's just an old Grandpa joke.  I always answer, "if you have ID."  That seems to crack them up.


----------



## Redzee (Aug 3, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Boxer briefs are what you get when you mate boxers & whitey tighties.


I always wondered.


----------



## Redzee (Aug 3, 2017)

OK. It's been done to death but- wearing red and khaki, name badge, zebra and sorting a repack. "Do you work here?"

Some people think so.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2017)

"How many people work here?"
"Honestly? About half."


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 4, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Someone seriously asked me this too I think it's bizzare unless that's the first time they left the house in like 10 years or something


i had an older guest ask if we take credit cards.

my all time favorite was "do you all take the redcard"


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 4, 2017)

Heard last night:

"it must be free" (when the bar code wouldn't scan)
"I said I don't want any red card, why can't you just give me a discount anyway?" (because free money doesn't exist)
"Do I get a discount for cash?" 
"I used to have the red card and it put me into overdraft!"  (no, YOU put yourself into overdraft) 

Also, lately people have been handing me their CC instead of swiping. It's some kind of epidemic. The first few times I was like "what are you doing?" and they look at me like I grew a 2nd head.  I'm like, uh, swipe your card and point at the card reader.  They look all confused and I honestly want to smack them.

Then there's the ones who leave their cart in front of the counter at check out so that the people behind them can't unload anything.

Then there's the ones who scan each item with cartwheel before putting it on the counter.  If there's someone behind them with only a few items I tell them that while they're scanning, I can check out the person behind them because their special snowflake ass is holding up business.

Ugh, I need a vacation.


----------



## REDcardHell (Aug 4, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> "I said I don't want any red card, why can't you just give me a discount anyway?


If someone honestly said that to me I'd have a hard time not getting a corrective action for laughing in their face.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 6, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Someone seriously asked me this too I think it's bizzare unless that's the first time they left the house in like 10 years or something



Had another guest come up as I was handing them their change and she said "oh good you still accept cash." This happened last night. At my new job. Who has an older system than target.  Makes me wonder sometimes.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 6, 2017)

There are businesses that don't accept cash. Rent/mortgage, utilities, doctors, etc. Other businesses don't accept certain denominations. So I could see an older person have a concern over the acceptance of cash.


----------



## Redzee (Aug 6, 2017)

"I don't like this store. I don't like shopping here. Other stores are better. "
Lady feel free to patronize those stores.


----------



## HLN13 (Aug 6, 2017)

*Asks the difference between 2 camera's*
I proceed to tell him the difference.
"I think I'll do a little more research."

What???


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 6, 2017)

"must mean it's free haha!" *bangs head against wall*


----------



## Panda13 (Aug 6, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> *Asks the difference between 2 camera's*
> I proceed to tell him the difference.
> "I think I'll do a little more research."
> 
> What???


Means they are heading to Amazon to now buy it.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 6, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> "must mean it's free haha!" *bangs head against wall*




For a while I had a quip that I would use in response to that, "Actually we have to go to the default price of $100.00 (or $500 or $1,000, depending on the product).
Then everyone would laugh and we'd find out what it actually cost.
I stopped using it when a customer believed me and started freaking out.
It is hard to be sarcastic when there is so much dumb.


----------



## HLN13 (Aug 6, 2017)

Panda13 said:


> Means they are heading to Amazon to now buy it.


I couldn't give any more shits bro  I don't blame them, Amazon is way cheaper for almost everything.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 6, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> For a while I had a quip that I would use in response to that, "Actually we have to go to the default price of $100.00 (or $500 or $1,000, depending on the product).
> Then everyone would laugh and we'd find out what it actually cost.


this is good


HLN13 said:


> I couldn't give any more shits bro  I don't blame them, Amazon is way cheaper for almost everything.


we do price match them...


----------



## HLN13 (Aug 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> this is good
> 
> we do price match them...


Do we price match Amazon vendors as well or only Amazon it's self? Because when you go on amazon you can click "New & Used from ___" and get it for a lot cheaper then the cover price.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 6, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> Do we price match Amazon vendors as well or only Amazon it's self? Because when you go on amazon you can click "New & Used from ___" and get it for a lot cheaper then the cover price.



Shipped and sold by Amazon


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 6, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> Do we price match Amazon vendors as well or only Amazon it's self? Because when you go on amazon you can click "New & Used from ___" and get it for a lot cheaper then the cover price.


only amazon themselves


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 9, 2017)

So funny how many guys suddenly turn into Mr. Flattery before they hand me their coupons. Never fall for it lol


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 19, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Heard last night:
> 
> "it must be free" (when the bar code wouldn't scan)
> "I said I don't want any red card, why can't you just give me a discount anyway?" (because free money doesn't exist)
> ...



Sorry, this is a bit of a late post, just reading through, but that last part about overdrafting resonates so deeply with my soul that I cannot describe it.

I had a lady decline it simply because it takes 3-4 days to show up on your statement. I almost, I ALMOST, told her to start a check registry so that wouldn't happen. I started to say it, and it was about to come off super perky because I was kind of annoyed at this point, I regretted trying to push this sale, and she just kept coming at me with "redcard" "overdraft" "i got bills to pay I can't wait that long" and all I was retaining was _LAZY, LAZY, LAZY_. JUST KEEP A REGISTRY HANDY!!! My dad's done it successfully, and I need to as well. I actually have one handy in my bedroom, I just never think to carry it because for the most part I remember what I buy lol.

But anyways, I almost told her to start a registry and it was about to come off super perky and stuff, so I stopped and she's like "im sorry I didn't hear what you said?" and I said "Oh sorry, I started talking to myself, it tends to happen randomly." and we both laughed. I secretly wanted to die.


----------



## slowhands (Aug 20, 2017)

Lady:  Do you have an automotive department?

Me: Yes, right behind you where the giant sign hanging from the ceiling says "Automotive"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 20, 2017)

Guest: "I just spoke to the guy, who told me you'd save me 2 pairs of eclipse glasses back in pharmacy."

Me: "and you're sure you called the pharmacy"

Guest: "im not stupid! He answered the phone 'Target pharmacy, can I help you?' So yeah, I'm sure!"

Me: "well, we haven't been Target Pharmacy since December 2015, and SHE and I are the only ones working, so there's no way you called and were told that."

Guest: "well.....ummmm.....okay....."

*walks away red-faced*


----------



## HRZone (Aug 20, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Guest: "I just spoke to the guy, who told me you'd save me 2 pairs of eclipse glasses back in pharmacy."
> 
> Me: "and you're sure you called the pharmacy"
> 
> ...



Can't fix stupid


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 21, 2017)

What was he expecting lol? Yes we have a special bin of glasses only for people who tell us we're holding them.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 23, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> For a while I had a quip that I would use in response to that, "Actually we have to go to the default price of $100.00 (or $500 or $1,000, depending on the product).
> Then everyone would laugh and we'd find out what it actually cost.
> I stopped using it when a customer believed me and started freaking out.
> It is hard to be sarcastic when there is so much dumb.



I said this last night. I don't know who thought  it was funnier - me or the guest?  Sometimes, you have to amuse yourself.  I was in quite a mood after returning so much crap at GS all afternoon - used stuff, no receipts. We had a borrowed LOD who wanted to make it right for every scammer, I mean guest, so I was sore from bending over all night .... ridiculous.


----------



## sito (Aug 24, 2017)

i heard this the other day while pushing candy 

mom picking a pack of gum for her son: dont share this with your friends, ok! this is for you
son: dont worry i wont share anything, i dont have any friends they all disappoint me


----------



## Hardlines God (Aug 24, 2017)

A grown woman once asked me why she couldn't find shrimp in the produce department. She thought they were vegetables..


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 27, 2017)

*Guest:* *coming in four hours after her first trip* "Excuse me, I forgot my sausage. You wouldn't happen to still have it would you?"
*Me:* *small internal chuckle* "No, not after 4 hours, ma'am."


----------



## Kroneru (Aug 30, 2017)

*Pallet of 0.9 cu.ft. microwaves and one misplaced 0.7 cu.ft. on top*
*Guest:* Online it says these [thinking of the 0.7] cost $money but this sign [sign is for 0.9] says it cost $*money*.
*Me:* _scans the 0.7 _This is the one on sale.
*Guest: *Oh great. Do you think this can microwave a popcorn bag too? The 0.7?
*Me:*




yes...


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 31, 2017)

You could have gone for the upsale, could have really helped that bottom line by telling her that the 0.7 would cause the popcorn bag to explode and 0.9 was the only microwave rated strong enough to handle it.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 9, 2017)

Guest thoughts at SCO(with new software)

_"Maybe if I press the screen repeatedly maybe it'll do something..."_
*plz look at the screen and read how to start a transaction*

_"Maybe if I set the produce down on the scale it should automatically know what vegetable it is without me entering it in..."_
*You thought wrong*

_"Wow, the card reader should NOT be taking this long to read my card... what's wrong, mr. target man? Trying to fuck me over?"_
*Maybe try pressing pay first, usually solves that issue*

_"I wanted to PAY with this giftcard, but it only added the value of the giftcard to the receipt?! Trying to fuck me over?"_
*plz look at the screen, locate the PAY button, locate the GIFTCARD button*
_
"You get paid to do this?"_
*WATCHU TALKING ABOUT THIS IS A HARD JOB*

_"I wanna challenge a price, but I expect the cashier to immediately fix it, I don't want ANYONE going back to price check or a manager's opinion!"_
*sorry that's not how it works*

_"I fucked up the machine, but it's your fault"_
*so sorry man *

I kinda forgot other nitpicks I noticed through out the day, besides guests just being plain dicks to me for no reason, but that's just not as hilarious. I just love how like a good majority of these issues guests have that absolutely make or break their day at Target would be solved by looking at the screen and critical thinking skills... is it critical thinking skills?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 9, 2017)

As of a few days ago if you tap the screen it will say "scan an item to begin" which has been very helpful


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 9, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> As of a few days ago if you tap the screen it will say "scan an item to begin" which has been very helpful



omg haha!! I realized that too, that's hilarious. This really nice older gentlemen came in and he had no idea how to work the things so I showed him and I was all "I think it yells at you if you tap it now" and I tapped it and sure enough, the computer says "please scan an item to begin!"

I also think it's really funny how every time it prints a receipt the software has to remind the guest to grab it, and it's not very quiet about it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 9, 2017)

People used to forget all the time. It should also say take your coupons since no one ever sees them at my store.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 10, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Guest thoughts at SCO(with new software)
> 
> _"Maybe if I press the screen repeatedly maybe it'll do something..."_
> *plz look at the screen and read how to start a transaction*
> ...


I felt this in my soul


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 10, 2017)

My favorites are the ones that have their card in and are staring at the screen. Um, you need to hit the pay button.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 10, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> My favorites are the ones that have their card in and are staring at the screen. Um, you need to hit the pay button.



Or they look up baffled and say "It says to swipe my card...?" Ya.. it wants you to swipe the damn card


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 10, 2017)

*woman talking on her cell while her card is still the slot beeping madly
"What's that noise?"
"That's the card reader."
"Oh. Why is it making that noise?"
"It's telling you to remove your card."
"Why is it doing that?"
"Because the transaction is finished."
*looks at screen, removes card


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 11, 2017)

Guest:  I don't want to pay for bags
Me:  You were on your phone the whole time, so I bagged them.
Guest:  I have EBT.
Me:  Bummer.  You paid for bags.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 12, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Or they look up baffled and say "It says to swipe my card...?" Ya.. it wants you to swipe the damn card


My favorite is when they look up at me and say "it's beeping and telling me to remove my card"
_So remove your card then_


----------



## Militantagnostic (Sep 12, 2017)

Guys, beeping is very hostile and not very brand. We will be updating the card readers to play a puppy barking as the new alert tone.


----------



## NKG (Sep 12, 2017)

"I can't find the redbox in here?"


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Sep 13, 2017)

"I need you to help me get rid of a body."



I know he was bsing but who in their right mind says that in the middle of a store?


----------



## Greenie (Sep 14, 2017)

Guest walks up. I'd say mid to late 30s. Not old by any means. 


"Can you take a selfie of me?"

You want me to take a selfie with you?

"Not with me. I need you to take a selfie of me."

Ma'am. Selfies are pictures that you take of yourself. 

"Oh. So you can't take a selfie of me?"

Unfortunately, no, I can't. I can show you how to take a picture of yourself, though.  

"No. I don't want to take a picture. I want to take a selfie." (Walks away)

I'm thinking I'm being Punk'd at this point and kind of stand there in utter disbelief for a good 15 seconds.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 14, 2017)

Reshop Ninja said:


> "I need you to help me get rid of a body."
> 
> 
> 
> I know he was bsing but who in their right mind says that in the middle of a store?


You rang?


----------



## sprinklesontop (Sep 14, 2017)

Reshop Ninja said:


> "I need you to help me get rid of a body."
> 
> 
> 
> I know he was bsing but who in their right mind says that in the middle of a store?



Years ago I went into a Home Depot and asked for a large plastic tarp, tape, a shovel and something to remove blood from the backseat of my truck.  Noticing the look on the employees face; I quickly realized how BAD that sounded !  No.... I did NOT murder someone !!!!!   I explained that my dog had ran straight thru a sliding glass door; shattered glass everywhere; and a lacerated paw that required a trip to the vet.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 14, 2017)

sprinklesontop said:


> Years ago I went into a Home Depot and asked for a large plastic tarp, tape, a shovel and something to remove blood from the backseat of my truck.  Noticing the look on the employees face; I quickly realized how BAD that sounded !  No.... I did NOT murder someone !!!!!   I explained that my dog had ran straight thru a sliding glass door; shattered glass everywhere; and a lacerated paw that required a trip to the vet.



OMG!!!!!!!  Love it!


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 14, 2017)

Greenie said:


> Guest walks up. I'd say mid to late 30s. Not old by any means.
> 
> 
> "Can you take a selfie of me?"
> ...


OH MY GOD!!!! My eye twitched just reading this


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 4, 2017)

TM from another store comes in at 7:15 AM and holds out their discount card to scan. I scan it and start ringing. 

We get to the end of the transaction, I give her the total and she says: 
"Did you scan my discount?" 
"Yes ma'am I did"
"Are you sure? It's so expensive."
"Yes, I'm sure I did. My screen shows it too."
"Well, I don't believe that. It's so expensive."

 Yep. So is food, lady.


----------



## Sfs2sl (Oct 7, 2017)

Me, operator:”Thank you for calling ......(you know the spiel)...Can I help you find something?”
Guest:”There’s these things. I don’t know what they’re called.”
Uncomfortable silence.
Me:”Ma’am, I’m not really sure how I can help. What area of the store would they be in?”

10 solid minutes of pulling teeth to find out she wanted ladies overalls. That she found online. In an Old Navy ad.

I believe my blood pressure was dangerously high that day.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 14, 2017)

When they say  shit like “I don’t have a pin for my red card I’ve never needed one”


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 14, 2017)

I once had a guest challenge a price and say to me “oh honey I’m a shopper I know what I’m doing”


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> “oh honey I’m a shopper I know what I’m doing”


We know what you're 'doing' too.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 19, 2017)

Guest calling in: “hi I just got an email saying my order was ready for pickup and I was just wondering if my order is ready for pickup?”

...


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 19, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Guest calling in: “hi I just got an email saying my order was ready for pickup and I was just wondering if my order is ready for pickup?”
> 
> ...


Please tell me you messed with them...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 19, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> Please tell me you messed with them...


i wanted to say no sorry we just send those emails out for fun, your item won't be ready until you get the email saying your orders been cancelled due to it not being picked up but I didn't want the rest of my team to hate me when they came in complaining lol


----------



## pinktea (Nov 19, 2017)

I gotta say, I sympathize with that guest. Mainly because I recently did site-to-store from The Big Blue Store and they sent me an email telling me that my order would be ready at this time on this day, but when I went, they told me that they didn't have it and that the email was sent in error. Maybe that guest has been burned by Wally World too many times, lol.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 19, 2017)

pinktea said:


> I gotta say, I sympathize with that guest. Mainly because I recently did site-to-store from The Big Blue Store and they sent me an email telling me that my order would be ready at this time on this day, but when I went, they told me that they didn't have it and that the email was sent in error. Maybe that guest has been burned by Wally World too many times, lol.


You make it sound like they been jilted by a jealous lover. Sounds like they been stiffed on a date when in reality they didn't get their Simpli Safe system on the day they expected. This culture of physical immediacy will be the death of us.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 20, 2017)

Holy jesus, here goes

Lady wanted to price match target.com
I said, hey, no prob, I'll use my app to scan your items GIANT BASKET OF STUFF
Everything I scanned was the same sale price as the website. 
She's freaking out, saying that when she looks at her phone, it's a lot less.
I ask, are you on target.com or on the target app?
Turns out she's got a search results page on google opened up.

She shows me an item, it's listed as lower, but when she clicks the picture, it opens in target.com and the price is accurately represented.

Here's the stupid shit people say part of this thread:

"When I'm at home it's the right price, but in your store, it's charging me more.  You can't look at the website when you're in the store or it gives you the wrong price."

I shit you not.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 20, 2017)

Yesterday a guest asked me if we had any of those $69.99 L.O.L. Surprise things (she wanted 3) and so I went to check and nope, zero on hand. I told her "Sorry ma'am it looks like we're sold out here and online," and she said "Oh, no worries, thank you so much for checking!"

now _there's_ one for the history books (move aside WW2)


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 20, 2017)

canttouchthis777 said:


> Yesterday a guest asked me if we had any of those $69.99 L.O.L. Surprise things (she wanted 3) and so I went to check and nope, zero on hand. I told her "Sorry ma'am it looks like we're sold out here and online," and she said "Oh, no worries, thank you so much for checking!"
> 
> now _there's_ one for the history books (move aside WW2)


I feel like I've actually had more guests accepting us being out of things lately, especially when they see me scan the shelf label/look it up in MyWork and do 10sec of "research" vs just telling them "no".  Ironically, the last couple of days, the only people who have gotten upset with me about things being out of stock were people looking for non-high demand items (one was a book and one was a certain purse or something).  Strange.

I like how guests are embarrassed to say "Fingerlings" and "LOL Big Surprise".  It's always "those little monkey things... you know..." or "you know, that surprise thing with the dolls".  It's like people who won't order something that sounds embarrassing to say on a restaurant menu.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 21, 2017)

most of the people who've asked me for L.O.L. stuff have been confused grandparents taking requests from spoiled grandchildren. I always say "it's okay sir/ma'am I have no clue what they are either" (I really don't)


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 21, 2017)

TTOG: Thank you for calling them "Fingerings" and giving me a great idea for using these "toys" for unintended purposes.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 24, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Holy jesus, here goes
> 
> Lady wanted to price match target.com
> I said, hey, no prob, I'll use my app to scan your items GIANT BASKET OF STUFF
> ...


 She might be telling the truth. We've had a guest tell one of our Gstls the exact same thing and had screenshots to prove it.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 24, 2017)

Reshop Ninja said:


> She might be telling the truth. We've had a guest tell one of our Gstls the exact same thing and had screenshots to prove it.



I haven't experienced that.  It seems weird to me that going to target.com would not display the website's prices but the store prices.  Freaky deeky!!!


----------



## ShiroishiHajime (Nov 25, 2017)

Do you know where the fjdkffhrdjxjzjkd is?


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 25, 2017)

Gotta love being asked where [hot doorbuster item] is at 11:58 PM

Gone, like tears in rain... time to die


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 25, 2017)

*at guest service*
Guest: *in order pickup line* 
Me: “do you have an order pickup?” (You always have to ask even if they’re in the line because people don’t pay attention)
Guest: “no” 
Me: “okay well that line is for returns and exchanges”
Guest: “I don’t have a return I have an online order.” 
:/
They think online order is different than order pickup lol happens like 5 times a day at least


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 25, 2017)

Guest walks up to service desk
Me:  Hi, how can I help you?
G:  You have something for my wife.
Me:  Do you mean an order or are we holding it for 24 hours?
G:  I dunno, she said you have a Kitchen Aid on hold.
Me: *looks in 24 hr hold locations*  Uh, sir, is this for an order she placed on line?
G:  Well she sent me to pick up something she ordered, a Kitchen Aid.
Me:  *rolls eyes internally*  No problem, I just need to see your ID and are you listed as a pick up person?
G:  My ID?  
Me:  Yes, your ID.
G:  Do you mean my driver's license?
Me:  *motherfuck what the fuck don't they understand about ID*  Sure, DL, Passport, Military ID ... whatever the government issued that has your fucking photo on it.
G:  Is this going to take long?
Me:  Well sir, I don't see your name listed so perhaps your wife has it under another name and has you listed as an alternate pick up?
G:  *deer in headlights*
Me:  What.  Name.  Is.  The.  Order.  Under.  
G:  *totally different last name as his*


Oh fuck, I'm tired of typing.  You can guess the rest.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 25, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Guest walks up to service desk
> Me:  Hi, how can I help you?
> G:  You have something for my wife.
> Me:  Do you mean an order or are we holding it for 24 hours?
> ...


This. I hate when I ask for ID and I don’t see it under that name and they’re like oh yeah it’s under my friends name. Like that might be something good to tell me ahead of time since I can’t read your mind.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 26, 2017)

Had a man picking up a TV for his ex wife, totally legit, but I had no way of knowing that since their last names were different, and he was not listed as an alternate.
He pitched a fucking hissy fit, we had every LOD & ETL up there explaining that we can't release it to him until she lists him as an alternate.  Rather than call her, he storms out saying he's going to Best Buy.

3 hours later, the ex wife comes to pick it up.

Idiots.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Nov 26, 2017)

Guest, to another: “Dr. Seuss is a drug addict, no way I’m buying that book for Billy!!!”
me: *snickers uncontrollably*
Guest, to another: “oh look the Target Boy has a sense of humor”

...


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 26, 2017)

I find it funny when elderly guests haggle with each other over something that costs $5, as if they're at the car dealership trying to decide on which Cadillac they want

I mean there's nothing wrong with being a careful spender but it's not like you can go to the drive in movie theater 500 times or buy 1000 candy bars with 5 bucks like you could when you were a kid (What is "inflation"?)


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 28, 2017)

Stopped by the boat and some guest was buying a Nintendo Switch, electronics dude totals it up and she's like "uhhhhh why did it ring up $325, it says $299 on the shelf" and he has to remind her about that +8.9% sales tax. Instead of "Oh yeah my bad!" she glares at us and lets out a long irritated sigh like he ruined her day

I can understand kids or foreigners not being in the know but this guest was neither, come on lmao


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 28, 2017)

canttouchthis777 said:


> Stopped by the boat and some guest was buying a Nintendo Switch, electronics dude totals it up and she's like "uhhhhh why did it ring up $325, it says $299 on the shelf" and he has to remind her about that +8.9% sales tax. Instead of "Oh yeah my bad!" she glares at us and lets out a long irritated sigh like he ruined her day
> 
> I can understand kids or foreigners not being in the know but this guest was neither, come on lmao


"LOD, can you go to 3? Yeah, a guest wants to know if she can get a discount for paying taxes because she wants the label price, Really!? Give it to her!? Whatever you say Capitan!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 29, 2017)

Reshop Ninja said:


> She might be telling the truth. We've had a guest tell one of our Gstls the exact same thing and had screenshots to prove it.


It’s because when you’re at home, it sometimes shows you the target.com price, but when you’re IN the store, it shows you the store price, even on target.com. Especially if you’re connected to the store WiFi. Had it happen yesterday. Ordered something from Home and went to show my boss at work and it was a different price when I pulled it back up. Her husband pulled it up from Home and the price was lower.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 29, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> It’s because when you’re at home, it sometimes shows you the target.com price, but when you’re IN the store, it shows you the store price, even on target.com. Especially if you’re connected to the store WiFi. Had it happen yesterday. Ordered something from Home and went to show my boss at work and it was a different price when I pulled it back up. Her husband pulled it up from Home and the price was lower.



We had that the other day.   Turns out the guest had his phone set for his home store (nearby city) which had a lower price


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 14, 2017)

I occasionally have guests who want to “split payments”... like they’ll say “I want to save the 5% but I want to pay with a different card, so only want to pay $1 with my red card and I’ll pay the rest on my other card.” I never tell them. I just let them think that’s how it works. It’s so hilarious to me


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 14, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I occasionally have guests who want to “split payments”... like they’ll say “I want to save the 5% but I want to pay with a different card, so only want to pay $1 with my red card and I’ll pay the rest on my other card.” I never tell them. I just let them think that’s how it works. It’s so hilarious to me


Tell them they can put it all on their RC then immediately pay off their bill with anything other than another credit card


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 14, 2017)

See, I'm the other way. I make sure to tell them that they only save the 5% on the portion paid by RC.  And yes, I encourage them to then use their debit card to pay the new charge off immediately in that sort of situation.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 14, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I occasionally have guests who want to “split payments”... like they’ll say “I want to save the 5% but I want to pay with a different card, so only want to pay $1 with my red card and I’ll pay the rest on my other card.” I never tell them. I just let them think that’s how it works. It’s so hilarious to me


Same in Sbux.  "Just scan my app so I get the stars, but I'm going to pay cash."  But i always explain it to them.


----------



## LittleMittens (Dec 14, 2017)

*Standing like 10 feet away from self checkouts, watching them while letting people know one has opened up*

People: Are you in line?

No, I'm just wearing a name tag, uniform, have a walkie, am telling people where to go, have nothing in my hands, and am not even close to the line just for fun.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Same in Sbux.  "Just scan my app so I get the stars, but I'm going to pay cash."  But i always explain it to them.


Had someone telling our SB guests that they can still get their stars simply by scanning the (empty) app first then paying with another card/cash.
Uh, no.


----------



## Miked0292 (Dec 15, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> It’s because when you’re at home, it sometimes shows you the target.com price, but when you’re IN the store, it shows you the store price, even on target.com. Especially if you’re connected to the store WiFi. Had it happen yesterday. Ordered something from Home and went to show my boss at work and it was a different price when I pulled it back up. Her husband pulled it up from Home and the price was lower.



Best buy was doing the same thing on the router we just picked up in store it was 199 online it was 142 so yeah was a bit annoying


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 18, 2017)

Pharmacy “guest”: this isn’t what I paid last time. I want to pay what I did last time.
Looks up in the computer: sir, you actually paid $20 last time, it’s only $10.80 this time.
PG: but I want to pay what I did LAST month
Me: you’re actually paying LESS this month
PG: so you aren’t going to charge me what you did LAST month? I’m going to Walgreens!
Me: sir, you paid $20 last month, it’s only $10.80 this month!
PG: well, I don’t want it if you aren’t going to charge me the same amount!
Me: ooookaaayyyyy......

Edited to add: guess what was transferred to Walgreens, then back because it was MORE at Walgreens?


----------



## xeno (Dec 22, 2017)

LittleMittens said:


> *Standing like 10 feet away from self checkouts, watching them while letting people know one has opened up*
> 
> People: Are you in line?
> 
> No, I'm just wearing a name tag, uniform, have a walkie, am telling people where to go, have nothing in my hands, and am not even close to the line just for fun.


Last week I was on my lunch, hoodie on but you were able to see my walkie and mydevice on my belt (bad idea, should’ve taken them off). I clearly was going to buy some stuff and was waiting in line at self checkout, when literally people were walking past me and cutting me. I even had some people ask me questions. when i said “hey, i’m off the clock, i can’t help you right now” and i pointed them to the nearest sco TM. I was so pissed off lol when the next register was available i just went right to it and a guest behind me got mad at me, i looked at her and told her i was waiting in line like the rest of them. like cmon people.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 22, 2017)

I ALWAYS have people cut in front of me at Starbucks. I’ll be like “uh the line is back there” and they’re like “oh sorry I thought you worked here” 
“I do work here but I want coffee” lmao like ?


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 22, 2017)

I've never had that issue. I've had guests ask for help as I'm walking around off the clock or after work, but not very much, in my two years, probably only 3-4 guests have tried to get help from me off the clock.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 22, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I ALWAYS have people cut in front of me at Starbucks. I’ll be like “uh the line is back there” and they’re like “oh sorry I thought you worked here”
> “I do work here but I want coffee” lmao like ?


I've been in line at SB with my apron & hat off yet people try to cut in.
A couple of women started to move ahead of me saying "You're not in line, are you?"
I answered "Yes ma'am, I AM in line. The end is BACK THERE." pointing over my shoulder.


----------



## Miked0292 (Dec 22, 2017)

It was nice as a TPS in the black uniform no one thought I worked at that store til I would turn around and they would see the radio, name tag, badge and handcuffs lmao.


----------



## vngoghlvr (Dec 30, 2017)

I had a guest let me go ahead of them in Starbucks during my break.  That made my day.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 30, 2017)

Miked0292 said:


> It was nice as a TPS in the black uniform no one thought I worked at that store til I would turn around and they would see the radio, name tag, badge and handcuffs lmao.


I miss that uniform so much.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 5, 2018)

Today a Guest asked me for a cleaning supplies ... okay, great.... and being the friendly TM that I am ---- "I'll walk you over to Grocery and help you find it!"  On our journey,  he (who is walking _behind_ me) says, " Mmmmmm.....Do you ride horses?"   I reply (somewhat surprised, hair on back of neck rising), "um...no, I do not ride horses."  He says, "Mmmmmm.....well, you must ride somethin' with legs like that!".  **** Sidebar:  I am not _bowlegged_... but there is a slight thigh-gap-thing going on.****   I STOP ..... turn to face him and HIS WIFE ( yah.... did I mention that his wife is walking along side him?)  and I'm not even sure _who_ to deliver my "shock and awe" stare to !!!!!  Him?  for being an absolute piece of uncensored pig shit ..... or Her?  for being married to an absolute piece of uncensored pig shit !!!  The journey for cleaning supplies ended right then and there.  Find your own way, you fucking creep.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 5, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> Today a Guest asked me for a cleaning supplies ... okay, great.... and being the friendly TM that I am ---- "I'll walk you over to Grocery and help you find it!"  On our journey,  he (who is walking _behind_ me) says, " Mmmmmm.....Do you ride horses?"   I reply (somewhat surprised, hair on back of neck rising), "um...no, I do not ride horses."  He says, "Mmmmmm.....well, you must ride somethin' with legs like that!".  **** Sidebar:  I am not _bowlegged_... but there is a slight thigh-gap-thing going on.****   I STOP ..... turn to face him and HIS WIFE ( yah.... did I mention that his wife is walking along side him?)  and I'm not even sure _who_ to deliver my "shock and awe" stare to !!!!!  Him?  for being an absolute piece of uncensored pig shit ..... or Her?  for being married to an absolute piece of uncensored pig shit !!!  The journey for cleaning supplies ended right then and there.  Find your own way, you fucking creep.


Wow. What a jerk. Maybe they were looking to have an extra person join the “party”.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 5, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Wow. What a jerk. Maybe they were looking to have an extra person join the “party”.



 HA !  I'd rather "party" by myself !!!!!


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 6, 2018)

~10 year old girl and her probably ~6 year old sister approached me

“We’re looking for pink string lights”
I look on the mydevice, and the only non-Christmas ones were online only, for $11 and I tell them.
“No they’re $3.”
I show them the screen.
“I only want to pay $3.”
At this point I was annoyed because these little ass kids were giving me hella attitude so I was just like “then go somewhere else that has them for $3.”
She was like “I’ll just come back and ask someone else.”
I was like “good luck with that because it’ll be the same price no matter who you ask and when you come.”

They then walked away and I saw them later walk into the closed self checkout and get confused when nothing was scanning. I walked up to them and I was like “if it says closed on the screen that means that it’s closed.”

“I don’t want to wait in line”
“That doesn’t make the machine work”


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 6, 2018)

Kid logic, totally understandable and appropriate for the ages you gave.  The question on my mind is where the fuck were the parents?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 6, 2018)

You guys don't have string lights in the party decoration aisle, at least? 

We seem to have them everywhere--party aisle, housewares, endcap in housewares, etc. Not for $3, though, I don't think.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 6, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> You guys don't have string lights in the party decoration aisle, at least?
> 
> We seem to have them everywhere--party aisle, housewares, endcap in housewares, etc. Not for $3, though, I don't think.


I’m not sure, I’m only ever up front but I think we have some in domestics but not the color/shape they were looking for. They were very specific lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sounds like it might've been in spot's playground for that price.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 6, 2018)

Well to be fair bullseye usually has them. But yeah that was rude, idc what age you are. If you’re old enough to know what being rude means you shouldn’t do it.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 6, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> ~10 year old girl and her probably ~6 year old sister approached me
> 
> “We’re looking for pink string lights”
> I look on the mydevice, and the only non-Christmas ones were online only, for $11 and I tell them.
> ...



Probably just mimicking _how Mommy shops_ !  Nuts don't fall far from the tree.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 6, 2018)

There were pink string lights in Bullseye for Valentines. So the little angels brats guests probably bought some then and expected we have them year-round.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 6, 2018)

I crushed some kid's dreams the other day...about 8 years old and eyeballing a hoverboard and seeing me he chirps "Sir how much does this cost??" I scanned it with my Zebra and showed him ($349) and his eyes glaze over and he looks like he's trying to hold back tears. "Ohhhh...I only have f-forty...t-thanks anyway"

Welcome to the club lil' guy


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 6, 2018)

canttouchthis777 said:


> I crushed some kid's dreams the other day...about 8 years old and eyeballing a hoverboard and seeing me he chirps "Sir how much does this cost??" I scanned it with my Zebra and showed him ($349) and his eyes glaze over and he looks like he's trying to hold back tears. "Ohhhh...I only have f-forty...t-thanks anyway"
> 
> Welcome to the club lil' guy


me_irl


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 7, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> You guys don't have string lights in the party decoration aisle, at least?
> 
> We seem to have them everywhere--party aisle, housewares, endcap in housewares, etc. Not for $3, though, I don't think.


Check the playground..


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 8, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> ~10 year old girl and her probably ~6 year old sister approached me



they're not too young to catch these hands smh


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 8, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> they're not too young to catch these hands smh


I actually laughed out loud

Edit: I kept laughing and now I’m getting looks


----------



## NKG (Mar 9, 2018)

Guest wanted a gift receipt.. 


So I print her one on her receipt. 

Looks at her receipt

"It still has the price on the gift receipt."

Looks at receipt

"Ma'am, the gift receipt is on the bottom"


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 9, 2018)

I’ve had many people call gift receipts “gift cards” then get confused when I ask how much they want on it. And they’re like “no, a gift card” and I hold it up and I’m like “yes, a gift card” and they’re like “no, to return it!!” And then I’m like “OH, you mean a gift RECEIPT” and then they get embarrassed and are like “oh, yeah..” lmao


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 9, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I’ve had many people call gift receipts “gift cards” then get confused when I ask how much they want on it. And they’re like “no, a gift card” and I hold it up and I’m like “yes, a gift card” and they’re like “no, to return it!!” And then I’m like “OH, you mean a gift RECEIPT” and then they get embarrassed and are like “oh, yeah..” lmao


I once had one guest crash two self checkouts by requesting a gift receipt for a gift card


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 10, 2018)

I can totally see how the people programming those things would never think to include that particular scenario, especially since gift receipt returns get you...the amount back on a gift card.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2018)

Guest accused target of discrimination because cartwheel requires an electronic device


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 16, 2018)

tzeentch9 said:


> OMG. My GSTL and I had a guest like this at the Photo Lab of my old store. The guest made an order for over 100 5x8 photos(not the standard size, very slow to print and very expensive). We'd told her it was going to be expensive before started printing, but she said to go ahead. Prints are finally finished and she decides she doesn't like them. We remake the order in the standard size(4x6) and she has the gall to ask for the 5x8 for free(over a dollar per photo) since we were going to throw them away. My GSTL just stared at her as she dropped the 5x8s in the trash, then told her no. Probably the closest I've seen that GSTL come to snapping at a guest.


Report people like this to AP. I think this is one of the reasons most stores got rid of the Photo lab.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 16, 2018)

abstractpremed96 said:


> Me: Are you using Cartwheel or any coupons today?
> G: Not unless you have any to give me.
> ---------
> G: Can I use your discount?
> ...


Just make it right for her. Give her everything she wants until she rips off your uniform. Haaahaa!!

They must be too used to the 'Vibe' era at Target that when an end to it came, they get infuriated because they were able to be in so-called control over us.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 16, 2018)

Stop returning food! It is gross. You bought it to eat it not to bring it back all soggy and thawed, etc. Or when they would return hot dogs and say they were bought here and were already expired. They likely bought fresh ones and swap out the old ones sitting in the fridge and use that receipt to return and get $$ back.

Target should do a no return policy on food. Or limit it to a 5 day time frame. If they really want to please the guests, then they can accept it and apply a 25% QMOSing fee to the refund.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 16, 2018)

Guest: Here, talk to my wife. (He tries to give me his phone) She can tell you what exactly the item is

Me: Sorry sir, I'm not allowed to talk on a cell phone while working.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 17, 2018)

Guest walks up while it’s not crowded

“Oh hahaha let me give you something to do, you all are just waiting for me hahahahaha”

Me: *bangs head against the wall*


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 17, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Guest walks up while it’s not crowded
> 
> “Oh hahaha let me give you something to do, you all are just waiting for me hahahahaha”
> 
> Me: *bangs head against the wall*


My favorite is while I'm almost sprinting around the store trying to finish SFS picking and they tell me that.  What part of a stressed FFTM sweating and speedwalking with a 3-tier full of crap says "not busy" to them?


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Guest walks up while it’s not crowded
> 
> “Oh hahaha let me give you something to do, you all are just waiting for me hahahahaha”
> 
> Me: *bangs head against the wall*


Me: “I bet that sounded funnier in your head.” 

Not really. But in my dreams I say that.


----------



## Greenie (Apr 22, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Guest walks up while it’s not crowded
> 
> “Oh hahaha let me give you something to do, you all are just waiting for me hahahahaha”
> 
> Me: *bangs head against the wall*



That’s when I tell them I’ve been waiting all my life for this moment.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 26, 2018)

SCO Register: Don’t forget your receipt! Thanks - see you again soon!

Guest to her friend: I hate that it knows I’m coming back. 

Me in the background:


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 26, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> SCO Register: Don’t forget your receipt! Thanks - see you again soon!
> 
> Guest to her friend: I hate that it knows I’m coming back.
> 
> Me in the background:


The ice cream place near me has a sign that says “Thanks! See you tomorrow!”


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 27, 2018)

“What are you gonna do, call the cops?”

Well actually, now that you mention it, that’s exactly what I’m going to do.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 27, 2018)

"IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE SEVENTY PERCENT OFF BUT IT ONLY TOOK FIFTY PERCENT OFF???"

okay first of all, the sign says ticked items as marked and there's a fucking sticker with the price on it so if you could drop your attitude with me that'd be great 

one lady actually tried to fight me on this and she was rude so i didn't adjust it for her

another really sweet lady had the same problem, but she was nice so i made it right for her


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 27, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> "IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE SEVENTY PERCENT OFF BUT IT ONLY TOOK FIFTY PERCENT OFF???"
> 
> okay first of all, the sign says ticked items as marked and there's a fucking sticker with the price on it so if you could drop your attitude with me that'd be great
> 
> ...


The one I get a lot, and I hate, "The sign says 30% off.  Is that 30% off the price on the clearance sticker?"  Um, no, 30% off the original price.  First, why would any business take the time to put stickers on everything that says clearance, lists a price 30% lower than the clearly listed original price, and then put up a sign that also says clearance that is an additional 30% off that price?  Second, #1 is so utterly ridiculous of a thought that no one actually believes it, so I know that you guests that ask that are trying to run a scam.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Apr 27, 2018)

Guest got irritated that I wouldn't fudge a coupon that wouldn't go through, and expressed that she knew it was another retailers coupon, and that she was "very disappointed" in us that we wouldn't "take another retailers coupon."


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 27, 2018)

I eyerolled so hard my eyes fell out of my head


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 27, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Guest got irritated that I wouldn't fudge a coupon that wouldn't go through, and expressed that she knew it was another retailers coupon, and that she was "very disappointed" in us that we wouldn't "take another retailers coupon."





Leo47 said:


> I eyerolled so hard my eyes fell out of my head


Me: sorry ma’am this is the local grocery stores coupon

Guest: so?


----------



## shortstuffishere (Apr 27, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Guest got irritated that I wouldn't fudge a coupon that wouldn't go through, and expressed that she knew it was another retailers coupon, and that she was "very disappointed" in us that we wouldn't "take another retailers coupon."





Leo47 said:


> I eyerolled so hard my eyes fell out of my head





Amanda Cantwell said:


> Me: sorry ma’am this is the local grocery stores coupon
> 
> Guest: so?



Had someone who tried giving me a voided out coupon from fred Myers. Dhd was not happy when I rejected it.


----------



## Times Up (Apr 27, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Me: sorry ma’am this is the local grocery stores coupon
> 
> Guest: so?



IF they're a catalina from the local grocery store *AND* are a manufacturer coupon, we accept them at my store.


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 27, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> "IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE SEVENTY PERCENT OFF BUT IT ONLY TOOK FIFTY PERCENT OFF???"
> 
> okay first of all, the sign says ticked items as marked and there's a fucking sticker with the price on it so if you could drop your attitude with me that'd be great
> 
> ...


I really just want the signs to not say "30% or more" but say "up to 30% off".


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 27, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> I really just want the signs to not say "30% or more" but say "up to 30% off".


30% or more isn't the problem.  The problem is 50% or more and 70% or more signs existing.  Especially side by side with the 30%.  There's not a reason in the world why all clearance that is at least 30% off can't all go under just the one sign.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 27, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> 30% or more isn't the problem.  The problem is 50% or more and 70% or more signs existing.  Especially side by side with the 30%.  There's not a reason in the world why all clearance that is at least 30% off can't all go under just the one sign.



honestly 99% of our clearance stuff has stickers on it so i'd be fine with them ditching the % off number because it's just confusing to the guest


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 27, 2018)

The problem at my store is compounded by Pricing always using the seasonal PLU clearance signs that say "percent off unmarked items taken at register" instead of the regular ones so it's harder to argue with people who pick up a non-clearance item that another guest abandoned there.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 28, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> IF they're a catalina from the local grocery store *AND* are a manufacturer coupon, we accept them at my store.


We do to but it wasn’t a catalina


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 28, 2018)

Anyone else have a shocking abundance of guests that try to pay with their Macy’s card because it’s red and they’re not paying attention and then they argue with you when you point it out?

“Why is it telling me to remove it”
“Because that’s your Macy’s card and this is target”
“This is my red card”
“It is a red card yes but it’s not your target red card”
“No this is my only red card”


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 28, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Anyone else have a shocking abundance of guests that try to pay with their Macy’s card because it’s red and they’re not paying attention and then they argue with you when you point it out?
> 
> “Why is it telling me to remove it”
> “Because that’s your Macy’s card and this is target”
> ...


Me: want to sign up for RC?
Guest: *pulls out red bank card* this is the only red card I use hahahahahahhaahhahaha
Me: *cries in redcard*


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 28, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Anyone else have a shocking abundance of guests that try to pay with their Macy’s card because it’s red and they’re not paying attention and then they argue with you when you point it out?
> 
> “Why is it telling me to remove it”
> “Because that’s your Macy’s card and this is target”
> ...


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Apr 28, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Anyone else have a shocking abundance of guests that try to pay with their Macy’s card because it’s red and they’re not paying attention and then they argue with you when you point it out?
> 
> “Why is it telling me to remove it”
> “Because that’s your Macy’s card and this is target”
> ...



A Kroger retailer card, a local multi-media entertainment store loyalty card, some discount card for a department store.

Me: "Sir that's a <store> discount card."
*guest looks at me confused.*
Me:... You're at Target.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 7, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Guest accused target of discrimination because cartwheel requires an electronic device



Had a lady straight up berate me because we require the Target app to get the cartwheel discount. "Not everyone has a phone or access to a computer!!!" (She does....)

Free public transportation. To the library. Print off the barcode.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 7, 2018)

I don't know what was going on with a woman yesterday.  She asked me if I could tell her the price of an item.  It was tagged with a price on the tag, but this isn't the first time someone's asked me how much a tagged and priced item costs.  I confirmed the price and she said "But there was a sign and that's not what the sign said."  Dresses are BOGO 50%, and I said that it is on a buy one get one 50% off sale, but you must buy two dresses and the lower priced dress will be 50% off, and that you do not get the discount if you only buy one.  "But that's not what the sign says."  She then had me go with her to the sign.  Along the way she was pretty loudly saying that at the register they always call for a price check in a really aggravated tone.

Now this is why I don't think it was a scam, that she was just crazy or something.  She took me to where the dress is supposed to go, not to a place where the dress isn't supposed to be, and pointed out the sign.  It was the right sign.  She said "See, it says something different."  I said "Ma'am, it says exactly what I explained, you must buy two dresses and the lower of the two will be 50% off."  She asked where did it say that and I pointed to the line on the sign that said exactly that.  She didn't argue any more, she just grumbled "oh" and wandered off.

Wtf?


----------



## commiecorvus (May 7, 2018)

For some folks the sign says what they want it to say, not what it actually says.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 7, 2018)

I've had that happen, but when it has in the past the people never lead me to the correct location of the item, they either found it elsewhere, saw a place with a favorable sign that they could claim, or saw something in the ad involving tiny print.  This was clearly the dress is in the right spot, the sign is in the right spot, the sign uses simple English and the words are large font.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 7, 2018)

Guest yesterday did not understand that BUY 2 GET ONE FREE does not equal BUY ONE GET ONE FREE


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2018)

Guest tried to use two BOGO coupons on two items to get them both free.
When I told her it doesn't work that way, she said "No, you don't understand."
Ma'am, I understand.
What YOU don't understand is the "BUY ONE, get one free" part. 
You have to BUY ONE.


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 7, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Guest tried to use two BOGO coupons on two items to get them both free.
> When I told her it doesn't work that way, she said "No, you don't understand."
> Ma'am, I understand.
> What YOU don't understand is the "BUY ONE, get one free" part.
> You have to BUY ONE.




They still teach math in school, right?


----------



## The lost Soul (May 7, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Anyone else have a shocking abundance of guests that try to pay with their Macy’s card because it’s red and they’re not paying attention and then they argue with you when you point it out?
> 
> “Why is it telling me to remove it”
> “Because that’s your Macy’s card and this is target”
> ...


Witnessed that happen today at the self-checkout lanes lol I was on lunch so I had every right to laugh my ass off in front of our gstl but then again I pity those so called guests...


----------



## Tessa120 (May 7, 2018)

The woman with the confusion over the BOGO deal was back today trying on dresses, and she chatted with me like I was her best friend for several minutes and three different dresses.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 8, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Guest yesterday did not understand that BUY 2 GET ONE FREE does not equal BUY ONE GET ONE FREE



Yup. Same.


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 8, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> The woman with the confusion over the BOGO deal was back today trying on dresses, and she chatted with me like I was her best friend for several minutes and three different dresses.




Nooooooo !  Not _THREE_ dresses !  I see a math problem coming up soon !  @Jenna120 ...... I bet you can't wait for ad takedown on Saturday night !


----------



## Tessa120 (May 8, 2018)

I think the weirdos are taking advantage of the warmer weather to swarm.

Yesterday a woman brought me a girls' XL swimsuit and said "I need something bigger than this, but I don't want a woman's swimsuit."  Wha?  A kid's swimsuit bigger than XL?  Now I didn't see the girl, but if she's so big that an XL won't fit then she's probably developing a body, so the shape of an XL would be a poor fit in more than just size.  Then the woman asked "Don't you have a pre-teen section?  A junior's section?"  I told her that our juniors is the Xhilaration brand.  Talk about unhappy.  Sorry Grandma (yes, she was the grandmother), admit your grandkid is growing up.

I told her to get Merona or Aqua Green bottoms and a tankini.  Of course she asked where those were, as if they weren't with the rest of the swimsuits.  I don't know if that recommendation was suitable in her eyes or not, she never came back.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 11, 2018)

Now the weirdos are swarming on the phone.

There was the woman who was upset that her Target.com order was cancelled because she didn't pick it up.....again.  She wanted to know if she could still come in and get it.  Both times she placed the order, saw the expected pick up date and took that as the actual pick up date, checked her email on the pickup date and had a cancel email instead.  I said the site's date is estimated and always longer than it will take to account for unexpected delays, that they send a followup email when the order is ready, and asked if she had gotten that email.  She then told me she only checks her email once, maybe twice a week.  I said the stuff would have been put back or shipped back when the order was canceled, and suggested ordering again and keeping a watch for that confirmation email.  I kid you not, these were her words "You mean I have to check my email every day?  That's unreasonable!"

There was the woman who demanded a manager because I said we'd be unable to tell her the amount of the merchandise card she'd be receiving if she brought her gifted item in.  She didn't want to bring it in until she knew what she would get.

Then there was the woman who wanted to confirm her friend's story that we had Lalaloopsy dolls next to the LOL dolls.  However when I tried to find them on the zebra and on Target.com and failed, she insisted that we did have them and she just wanted to confirm before coming.  Then she kept cutting me off several times by saying she wasn't talking about online when I was trying to explain that since she couldn't provide a dpci I was searching online and got zero hits for either in store or online which meant we didn't have it.  I got a little short and snapped "Ma'am, listen to me" to make her shut up long enough to finish my statement.  Unfortunately I couldn't dump her in Electronics lap at that moment.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 14, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Had a lady straight up berate me because we require the Target app to get the cartwheel discount. "Not everyone has a phone or access to a computer!!!" (She does....)
> 
> Free public transportation. To the library. Print off the barcode.


But then they have to add the items to their cartwheel too. A barcode won’t do much if the item hasn’t been added....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 14, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> The one I get a lot, and I hate, "The sign says 30% off.  Is that 30% off the price on the clearance sticker?"  Um, no, 30% off the original price.  First, why would any business take the time to put stickers on everything that says clearance, lists a price 30% lower than the clearly listed original price, and then put up a sign that also says clearance that is an additional 30% off that price?  Second, #1 is so utterly ridiculous of a thought that no one actually believes it, so I know that you guests that ask that are trying to run a scam.


Dicks Sporting Goods regularly offers additional discounts off the marked clearance price. So do other retailers. It’s really not that uncommon.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 14, 2018)

But the signs themselves say it's off the original price.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 14, 2018)

Guests don't know how to read. Any sign anywhere. They only recognize numbers. Didn't you know that?


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 14, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> But then they have to add the items to their cartwheel too. A barcode won’t do much if the item hasn’t been added....



Right... you can add the items to your cartwheel online, and print off the barcode at the end. I did it tonight, and so did this particular guest.


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 15, 2018)

Had a guest call the photo lab today (the actual photo lab, not staying on the line and call transferred from fitting room) asking to place an order for a hot chocolate.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 15, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> Had a guest call the photo lab today (the actual photo lab, not staying on the line and call transferred from fitting room) asking to place an order for a hot chocolate.



You sure they were talking about the beverage?


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 15, 2018)

Omfg I sincerely hope so considering it was (presumably) an elderly woman haha


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 15, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> Omfg I sincerely hope so considering it was (presumably) an elderly woman haha



I've got S-T-O-R-I-E-S about unassuming looking old ladies.


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 15, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> I've got S-T-O-R-I-E-S about unassuming looking old ladies.



I love stories


----------



## CeeCee (May 15, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> I've got S-T-O-R-I-E-S about unassuming looking old ladies.


*Gets out the popcorn.*


----------



## lovecats (May 19, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> The one I get a lot, and I hate, "The sign says 30% off.  Is that 30% off the price on the clearance sticker?"  Um, no, 30% off the original price.  First, why would any business take the time to put stickers on everything that says clearance, lists a price 30% lower than the clearly listed original price, and then put up a sign that also says clearance that is an additional 30% off that price?  Second, #1 is so utterly ridiculous of a thought that no one actually believes it, so I know that you guests that ask that are trying to run a scam.


Actually, there is a store down here in the South that does do that.  You can get some really good deals there in their clearance, too.


----------



## Leo47 (May 19, 2018)

Today some lady went into some huge sob story about not having a receipt for an end table she wanted to return (so annoying lol) and after we finally got past that and I scanned her ID and went to go scan the tag on the table and I turned it over and it said TJ MAXX. I was like “um, you’re positive you bought this here?” She was like “oh 100% I know for a fact I bought it here” and I turned the tag over to show her and she goes “oh my god I thought that said target” HOW LOL


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 19, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Today some lady went into some huge sob story about not having a receipt for an end table she wanted to return (so annoying lol) and after we finally got past that and I scanned her ID and went to go scan the tag on the table and I turned it over and it said TJ MAXX. I was like “um, you’re positive you bought this here?” She was like “oh 100% I know for a fact I bought it here” and I turned the tag over to show her and she goes “oh my god I thought that said target” HOW LOL


Lol one time someone brought something from TJ Max back and I said sorry ma’am this isn’t from here and she was like so? I thought you could return Tj max at Target?

WHY


----------



## Leo47 (May 19, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Lol one time someone brought something from TJ Max back and I said sorry ma’am this isn’t from here and she was like so? I thought you could return Tj max at Target?
> 
> WHY


Lmao one time someone was trying to return diapers that weren’t from target and I told her we couldn’t take them and she was like “why? You’re supposed to take any diapers even if you don’t sell them” ?????? How am I supposed to give you a dollar amount back for them if they’re not recognized as even being a product in our system


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 19, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Lmao one time someone was trying to return diapers that weren’t from target and I told her we couldn’t take them and she was like “why? You’re supposed to take any diapers even if you don’t sell them” ?????? How am I supposed to give you a dollar amount back for them if they’re not recognized as even being a product in our system


literally how do you even think a store takes back an item they don't sell
like how does that thought even enter your mind


----------



## LillyH (May 21, 2018)

I was on the phone helping a guest look for a pair of shoes. A woman ( I refuse to call her a guest) came to me: 
- Excuse me
- Sorry mam I’m on the phone with another guest could you hold on for a minute? 
- What the f*ck! (And walked away)


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 5, 2018)

*doing a return* 
Me: “alright so I’m gonna put $x on a merchandise card”
Guest: “I can’t get cash?”
Me: *looks at receipt to see how she paid, sometimes it’ll be like $10 with merch card and the rest with cash and that’s why they want cash back* “no, it says here your only form of payment was a merchandise card. You get back the way you paid.”
Guest: “I have a receipt. I should get cash if I have a receipt.”
Me: “...no, that’s not how it works. You get it back the way you paid. If you paid with a credit card it goes back on your card. If you paid debit it goes back into your checking account. If you paid cash you get cash. You don’t get to just pick because you have a receipt.”
Guest: “Well that’s fucking stupid.”


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 5, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> *doing a return*
> Me: “alright so I’m gonna put $x on a merchandise card”
> Guest: “I can’t get cash?”
> Me: *looks at receipt to see how she paid, sometimes it’ll be like $10 with merch card and the rest with cash and that’s why they want cash back* “no, it says here your only form of payment was a merchandise card. You get back the way you paid.”
> ...


Ugh the people who want anything other than a merch card when they pay half merch card half credit/cash are the worst. I mean I see where they’re coming from but our policy is our policy and you yelling at me won’t change that


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 8, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> *doing a return*
> Me: “alright so I’m gonna put $x on a merchandise card”
> Guest: “I can’t get cash?”
> Me: *looks at receipt to see how she paid, sometimes it’ll be like $10 with merch card and the rest with cash and that’s why they want cash back* “no, it says here your only form of payment was a merchandise card. You get back the way you paid.”
> ...



Yeah there is definitely some fucking stupid going on here.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jun 8, 2018)

I had a guest who flipped out at me when I told him his balance would be on a merch card and no, he could not get cash back for it.  He didn't even have a receipt.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jun 9, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Lmao one time someone was trying to return diapers that weren’t from target and I told her we couldn’t take them and she was like “why? You’re supposed to take any diapers even if you don’t sell them” ?????? How am I supposed to give you a dollar amount back for them if they’re not recognized as even being a product in our system


Literally had a guest on the phone trying to argue this with me the other night. She had a baby and wanted to exhange for size and then said, “I doubt all diapers are from target, but you take them all back, right? If it’s just for an exchange.” Nine minutes of I know friends who have done it, blah blah blah. It finally ended with I’ll try another store.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 9, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> Literally had a guest on the phone trying to argue this with me the other night. She had a baby and wanted to exhange for size and then said, “I doubt all diapers are from target, but you take them all back, right? If it’s just for an exchange.” Nine minutes of I know friends who have done it, blah blah blah. It finally ended with I’ll try another store.


Apparently when you give birth you lose all your logic


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 13, 2018)

I love the guests who steal various unactivated gift cards. Like yes we would totally just have thousands of dollars sitting out. How can they not realize you have to pay for them before they’re usable


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 14, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I love the guests who steal various unactivated gift cards. Like yes we would totally just have thousands of dollars sitting out. How can they not realize you have to pay for them before they’re usable



We had a seasonal cashier take them and sell them on craigslist and just pocket the cash. They were inactivated


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 14, 2018)

shortstuffishere said:


> We had a seasonal cashier take them and sell them on craigslist and just pocket the cash. They were inactivated


I assume that seasonal cashiers ™ numbers were also inactivated


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 15, 2018)

shortstuffishere said:


> We had a seasonal cashier take them and sell them on craigslist and just pocket the cash. They were inactivated


Lmfao, nice


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 15, 2018)

Me: would you like any bags?
Lady: pardon?
Me: do you want a bag for your stuff?
Lady: like... a big bag?
Me: I don’t have any big bags but I have these *gestures to bags*
Lady: what are you asking me?
Me: WOULD YOU LIKE TO PAY FOR A BAG
Lady: oh.. no 
Me: alright no bags 
*scans stuff puts it on the counter, finishes transaction*
Lady: why isn’t my stuff in a bag?
Me: you said you didn’t want any bags
Lady: when did I say that? Of course I want bags
Me: I explicitally asked if you wanted to buy a bag and you said no 
Lady: yeah I want a bag but I don’t want to pay for it 

That’s not... how this works


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Me: would you like any bags?
> Lady: pardon?
> Me: do you want a bag for your stuff?
> Lady: like... a big bag?
> ...


So glad my area doesn’t charge for bags


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 15, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I assume that seasonal cashiers ™ numbers were also inactivated





Leo47 said:


> Lmfao, nice



They were lol


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 15, 2018)

When people leave bad reviews for your store because “they get really busy on the weekends.” 
.....
How is us being busy our fault at all??????????


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 15, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Lady: yeah I want a bag but I don’t want to pay for it


The entitlement is great in this one.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Jun 15, 2018)

A woman had one body wash and handed me a BOGO coupon, after telling her that she has to get two, she goes "Oh, I thought that said buy one, get it free" …...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2018)

FredPanda3 said:


> A woman had one body wash and handed me a BOGO coupon, after telling her that she has to get two, she goes "Oh, I thought that said buy one, get it free" …...


Yeah I had one guy who thought B2GO meant the second one was free


----------



## JamieTM (Jun 16, 2018)

Me (back at the fitting room): how many do you have, ma’am?
Guest: Too many, ha! 
Me: Can you count them for me please. 
Guest: twenty-two. 

Fifteen minutes later 
Me: Did any of those work out for you?
Guest: Just the one. (Precedes to hand back all twenty one items placed backwards on the hanger with conflicting sizes.)  

Even worse when they say, “I’m headed back that way again. I’ll put them away.” You most certainly will not. That’s my area to zone.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 16, 2018)

Confession: I’ve always told fitting room people that every single piece worked even if nothing did that way I could put it back myself because I’d feel rude giving them work to do (I’d always walk back and put it in the right spot) like I know that’s their job but why when I could just do it lol


----------



## JamieTM (Jun 16, 2018)

I usually don’t mind the work because it saves me from having to fix it later in my zone. I’ve seen guests say that and dump it at random on a rail, and if it’s not in size order or the hanger is backwards my LOD will be on my case. It’s frustrating, so I try and save myself the headache.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 16, 2018)

FredPanda3 said:


> A woman had one body wash and handed me a BOGO coupon, after telling her that she has to get two, she goes "Oh, I thought that said buy one, get it free" …...



BOGIF?


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 16, 2018)

B2FO (buy 2 and fuck off)


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 16, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> B2FO (buy 2 and fuck off)


I've seen a few of those coupons....


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 17, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> I've seen a few of those coupons....



Now that you've mentioned it.. I think I have too..


----------



## eyefloss (Jun 17, 2018)

Not a case of saying the dumbest things but a few nights ago an apprehension crapped their pants when they were being led back to the AP room. It only got worse from there.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 17, 2018)

12:15am, cleaning up guest services when some tweaker guest comes out of nowhere up to the desk
“Can I do a return?”
“No. We’re closed. Come back tomorrow.”
“Please please please it’ll be quick”
“No.”
My GSTL: “it’s fine just do it really fast”
Guess what ended up taking THIRTY MINUTES!!!!!!!! I was fucking pissed.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 18, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> 12:15am, cleaning up guest services when some tweaker guest comes out of nowhere up to the desk
> “Can I do a return?”
> “No. We’re closed. Come back tomorrow.”
> “Please please please it’ll be quick”
> ...


I would’ve turned to my GSTL and said I have to go. You can do it if you have time.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 18, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> 12:15am, cleaning up guest services when some tweaker guest comes out of nowhere up to the desk
> “Can I do a return?”
> “No. We’re closed. Come back tomorrow.”
> “Please please please it’ll be quick”
> ...


Wait - don’t you close at 11? You are open until midnight? First off - that sucks. Second of all - I would have stared the “guest” down and firmly stated that the store closed 15 minutes ago and the needed to leave. Your GSTL was wrong. Your registers should have already been closed. Not getting the cash into the safe with a certain time of the store closing will trigger an alarm. I’m sure they had fun explaining that one.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 19, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Wait - don’t you close at 11? You are open until midnight? First off - that sucks. Second of all - I would have stared the “guest” down and firmly stated that the store closed 15 minutes ago and the needed to leave. Your GSTL was wrong. Your registers should have already been closed. Not getting the cash into the safe with a certain time of the store closing will trigger an alarm. I’m sure they had fun explaining that one.


Yeah we close at midnight on weekends, it’s rough. And I had closed every single register in GS down except for one and I literally had the money bag in my hand about to close the last register when the guest walked up and asked. If I had just closed it a minute faster  now once the clock hits 11 or 12 I stop what I’m doing and shut all of them down


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 19, 2018)

I would have said, "I'm sorry, all the registers are closed." while I was closing the last register, staring straight at them while I did it.


----------



## Breakeven (Jun 28, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Yeah we close at midnight on weekends, it’s rough. And I had closed every single register in GS down except for one and I literally had the money bag in my hand about to close the last register when the guest walked up and asked. If I had just closed it a minute faster  now once the clock hits 11 or 12 I stop what I’m doing and shut all of them down


That's so shitty of that guest and your GSTL. I always close the last three registers around 10:30 or 10:45. I'm out of guest service by 10:55.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 29, 2018)

Breakeven said:


> That's so shitty of that guest and your GSTL. I always close the last three registers around 10:30 or 10:45. I'm out of guest service by 10:55.


Wow goals  latest I ever left was like 12:45


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 29, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Wow goals  latest I ever left was like 12:45


The minute GS is closed I am out of there.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 29, 2018)

Just remember target can never force you to stay after your scheduled shift. If t happens consistently, integrity hotline


----------



## noreceiptreturn (Jul 6, 2018)

This guest wanted to buy a display that was unable to be sold because it belonged to another company

Me: we aren’t allowed to sell this display
Guest: what! but I want it
Me: ......umm...we aren’t allowed to sell this
Guest: *staring at me*
Me: sooo....I’ll just take that back for you,,,, sorry!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 6, 2018)

noreceiptreturn said:


> This guest wanted to buy a display that was unable to be sold because it belonged to another company
> 
> Me: we aren’t allowed to sell this display
> Guest: what! but I want it
> ...


If it’s furniture I always just say “oh believe me you don’t want it, our displays aren’t as strong and will break!”


----------



## noreceiptreturn (Jul 6, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If it’s furniture I always just say “oh believe me you don’t want it, our displays aren’t as strong and will break!”


 I’ve said something similar to that before and the guest actually said “well I’ll try our luck”; like no lady I’m trying to nicely let you know this is staying in the store


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 6, 2018)

I've used something to the effect of "oh, the displays aren't real furniture, they're just made to look like the furniture but they don't actually hold weight and break really easily" and most of them accept it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 6, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> I've used something to the effect of "oh, the displays aren't real furniture, they're just made to look like the furniture but they don't actually hold weight and break really easily" and most of them accept it.


Yep.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 7, 2018)

Spoiled kid about 8 years old: Mom I wanna get this!!
Mom: No put that back, we are NOT buying any toys today!
Kid: Why the fuck not??!
Mom: RYKER ADAM JOHNSON JUNIOR!!! YOU ARE GROUNDED!!!
Kid: Oooooookay whatever!
Mom: AND you lose your XBox privileges for 2 months! DON'T ROLL YOUR EYES AT ME!!!!!
Kid: *mimicking* "DON'T ROLL YOUR EYES AT ME"

They walked out of toys so I didn't hear the end of it but I was trying not to laugh my ass off LMAO...Mom will probably never recover from this roast


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 8, 2018)

I had Goldilocks in RTW today, I kid you not.  She stopped me and showed me two denim shorts (not the same style) and said "I can't find something that will fit me.  This one looks too big and this one looks too small."  I looked at the sizes and she was holding a 6 and a 10.  I said "Maybe you should try a size 8." and she said "That's a size?"  I sooo wanted to bang my head on my cart.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 8, 2018)

Her brother was in my store buying bicycles.  I was seriously expecting his bank to freeze his card due to the frequent transactions. He came in early and bought a 24" girls bike. Came back in about an hour into my shift to return that, bought a 28", told me that the small one just didn't feel right. Came back when I had about a half-hour left (I was working a mid) to return that one, said it was too tall. I didn't see him come back through again.  So we had two "repackage" bikes sitting just outside GS when I left.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 8, 2018)

Don't you know that 26" bikes are simply figments of your imagination?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 8, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Her brother was in my store buying bicycles.  I was seriously expecting his bank to freeze his card due to the frequent transactions. He came in early and bought a 24" girls bike. Came back in about an hour into my shift to return that, bought a 28", told me that the small one just didn't feel right. Came back when I had about a half-hour left (I was working a mid) to return that one, said it was too tall. I didn't see him come back through again.  So we had two "repackage" bikes sitting just outside GS when I left.




Which is why I tell people to go to a local bike shop.
They will make sure the bike fits you, let you ride it around the parking lot, adjust the seat so you aren't hyperextending yourself and make sure the bike is properly put together (not a slam at the bike builder here on the forum, you guys are great).
That way there won't be any of this BS.


----------



## Stuff2 (Jul 9, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> Which is why I tell people to go to a local bike shop.
> They will make sure the bike fits you, let you ride it around the parking lot, adjust the seat so you aren't hyperextending yourself and make sure the bike is properly put together (not a slam at the bike builder here on the forum, you guys are great).
> That way there won't be any of this BS.


As a bicycle commuter, I feel scummy every time I recommend a Target bike.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 9, 2018)

Guest coming up with a hundred dollar item saying the price tag said it was for $0.01.
“Ma’am that’s for the display not the actual product.”
“Okay then I’ll  take the display for a cent.”
“The display is not for sale.”
“Why? It says it costs a cent.”
“This item is $100 would you like to purchase it or not.”
“You’re telling me you won’t honor the price you advertised?”
“I’m not going to honor that price because that’s for the display and not the product. I can’t help that you read it incorrectly.”
“Wow unbelievable I don’t want it then.”
Good someone else will buy it and pay full price LOL


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 9, 2018)

Anyone know why the fuck the displays have that stupid .01 sticker on them anyway? It would be nice if they had the actual DPCI of the item because signage gets moved around or taken down and it would be nice to be able to scan the item itself to check. I had a guest ask me about a lamp that was on display but I couldn't find the location or signage for it, and I wasted about 30 minutes scrolling through 500,000 search results in the Zebra before I finally located it. It turned out to be a discontinued DPCI that plano forgot to take down and throw away. Had there been say, a sticker with a real DPCI on the bottom of it I could have figured this out in 10 seconds instead.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 14, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> I've used something to the effect of "oh, the displays aren't real furniture, they're just made to look like the furniture but they don't actually hold weight and break really easily" and most of them accept it.



Doesn't always work.  We aren't allowed to sell our baby furniture on display because a lot of them are mock ups sent by the manufacturer so the guest can see how they look.  Every single one of the mock ups has lettering sewn in lining in an "in your face" type that says "DISPLAY ONLY; NOT TO BE SOLD" or something like that.  So I had a guest that wanted one of our display strollers and I explained the safety issue and that it was not able to be sold because it literally was NOT safe for their kid to be put in (even showed them the writing) and they tried to sneak it up to the register and buy it anyway.  The cashier read the sign sewn in the seat lining and looked at the guest and said "I'm sorry, I can't sell this to you."  -_-  Seriously... how could you want something so badly that you'd be willing to risk the safety of your child?  I don't get people.  One of our high chair displays one year didn't have any support in the seat back.  You could literally push it over backwards with your hand but it said "DISPLAY; NOT TO BE SOLD" or something like that.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Jul 14, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Her brother was in my store buying bicycles.  I was seriously expecting his bank to freeze his card due to the frequent transactions. He came in early and bought a 24" girls bike. Came back in about an hour into my shift to return that, bought a 28", told me that the small one just didn't feel right. Came back when I had about a half-hour left (I was working a mid) to return that one, said it was too tall. I didn't see him come back through again.  So we had two "repackage" bikes sitting just outside GS when I left.


You repackage them? I just clean them up, rinse the tires off and put them back on the floor...unless there's cosmetic damage. Any physical damage (besides like a busted off reflector) I just defect the whole thing. Thing is they usually sell faster if you don't put some sticker on it indicating someone used it before. Keeps me sane. I hate seeing a bike sit on the floor so long that it literally collects dust and gets damaged by guests due to repeatedly taking it down and us having to put it back up.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 14, 2018)

That's what LOD told the SD to do. GSTL didn't even know on the first one.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jul 14, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Kid: *mimicking* "DON'T ROLL YOUR EYES AT ME"


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 15, 2018)

lol


----------



## Sharkhead (Jul 23, 2018)

tzeentch9 said:


> OMG. My GSTL and I had a guest like this at the Photo Lab of my old store. The guest made an order for over 100 5x8 photos(not the standard size, very slow to print and very expensive). We'd told her it was going to be expensive before started printing, but she said to go ahead. Prints are finally finished and she decides she doesn't like them. We remake the order in the standard size(4x6) and she has the gall to ask for the 5x8 for free(over a dollar per photo) since we were going to throw them away. My GSTL just stared at her as she dropped the 5x8s in the trash, then told her no. Probably the closest I've seen that GSTL come to snapping at a guest.



I have guests do that all the time at photo, cafe and Starbucks. Some of them do it on purpose to try to get extra stuff for free.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 23, 2018)

Sharkhead said:


> I have guests do that all the time at photo, cafe and Starbucks. Some of them do it on purpose to try to get extra stuff for free.


I’ve had that happen. Answer is always no. Sometimes if they’re pushy I say actually we recycle and do get a credit for them (probably not true but whatever)

Someone one time returned milk and then the next guest asked if she could have it free. No you may not milk is $1-3 go buy it yourself


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 23, 2018)

I've had guests ask me if they could have the pizzas, pasta, hotdogs, pretzels, popcorn, etc that I'm about to toss.
Nope, my job is worth more than a $5 pizza.


----------



## Sharkhead (Jul 25, 2018)

Johnnybabe61 said:


> Me: You should go to guest services.
> G: Ok, but what should I do about this?
> Me: go to guest services.
> G: Should I just go to guest services to fix it?
> ...



I hate when I see abusive parents and partners. It is at the level where it isn't illegal here so I can't call the cops, even if I had enough information on who the offenders are. Although some of it should be illegal, such as "spankings" aka hitting little kids. I always try to catch the eye of the abused and give them a kind and understanding look "it will be okay someday...life doesn't always have to be like this. (((HUGS)) Not everyone is like this..." If they are in my lane I'll try to actually talk to them and just have a friendly conversation while I also try to calm the abuser down. "What did you do at school today? What is your favorite color?" and so on.  And "I have a coupon for you! Yes, having kids is hard, I get it..." There was this one parent that kept on calling their what looked like a 4 or 5 year old stupid over and over again, while screaming at them. I felt so bad. I was at cafe and I gave them a free fruit and encouragement. But what else can I do? I have a few more terrible stories like this one, unfortunately. Then there is also the overly neglectful parents.


----------



## Sharkhead (Jul 25, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’ve had that happen. Answer is always no. Sometimes if they’re pushy I say actually we recycle and do get a credit for them (probably not true but whatever)
> 
> Someone one time returned milk and then the next guest asked if she could have it free. No you may not milk is $1-3 go buy it yourself



I was at GS just like two days ago and a guest returned something. It was salvage and they go "can I have it?" I know sometimes people just don't want to see things get thrown away. I'm like that. But that is why, if for example I get a wrong drink at Starbucks or whatever I'll just take it. Then it doesn't have to get thrown away! There are people who tell you the wrong drink, watch as you make it all, take it and say "that isn't what I wanted!" Then they take the new one without giving the "wrong" one back.   I've seen 3 of the_ same_ people do it at the_ same_ Starbucks. I assume it does work sometimes. It is so awkward when you have to tell adults to give back a drink or food they didn't pay for and that they say they didn't want. At out GS we donate pretty much everything to thrift stores and food banks. The only times we don't is when it belongs to a vendor or is defective. So, I just tell guests that.

 That reminds me there was a person at Starbucks who wanted a Camel Frapp. Before we made it they go "actually I wanna try the new seasonal iced tea. We ring them up, make the tea. They come back 5 minutes later and say "actually, I want the Frapp". And they wanted it for free. The barista did just make it for them, no charge. I just deal with the consequences. When I try new things, sometimes I don't like them and wish I got something else, but I don't expect for me to get the item I know I wanted for free.


----------



## LearningTree (Jul 25, 2018)

Sharkhead said:


> I was at GS just like two days ago and a guest returned something. It was salvage and they go "can I have it?" I know sometimes people just don't want to see things get thrown away. I'm like that. But that is why, if for example I get a wrong drink at Starbucks or whatever I'll just take it. Then it doesn't have to get thrown away!



Yeah I hate seeing unopened food getting thrown out when it's returned. I toss them out as expected but I make sure to put the TOSS sticker on it and throw out right in front of the guests. Some of them have actually commented that they didn't know we had to do that and would just keep it in the future. I even had one lady ask about the return policy for alcohol as she was checking out. The bottle was very expensive so I told her we could return it with the receipt and it would get tossed out to ensure the safety of our guests. She looked shocked and decided she would gift it if she didn't end up needing it instead. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 25, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> Yeah I hate seeing unopened food getting thrown out when it's returned. I toss them out as expected but I make sure to put the TOSS sticker on it and throw out right in front of the guests. Some of them have actually commented that they didn't know we had to do that and would just keep it in the future. I even had one lady ask about the return policy for alcohol as she was checking out. The bottle was very expensive so I told her we could return it with the receipt and it would get tossed out to ensure the safety of our guests. She looked shocked and decided she would gift it if she didn't end up needing it instead. Mission accomplished.




Wow, my state alcohol is not returnable.  I had no idea it could be returned in other states.


----------



## LearningTree (Jul 25, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Wow, my state alcohol is not returnable.  I had no idea it could be returned in other states.



Yeah alcohol can be returned but it has to be unopened and with the receipt.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 25, 2018)

And in my state, you have to be 18 to sell alcohol, but 21 to return it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2018)

Told a guest today they would have to find a Target TM to see if we had more of an item “in the back.” She says, “well, can’t you just run back there and look for more?” 1) I have no idea WHERE to look & 2) even if I did, no.....just, no!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't get why it is so freaking hard to grasp that Target sublets some space to CVS and they are two separate businesses.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jul 27, 2018)

Yetive said:


> And in my state, you have to be 18 to sell alcohol, but 21 to return it.



I don't think I would ever _return_ alcohol...... seems "unnatural".   My home is sort of a "preservation" for booze, albeit brief.  Any bottle would be happy to join it's "friends" in our bar.  The more the merrier, right?    And, Yetive...... there's a completely separate bar just for Wine


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 27, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I don't get why it is so freaking hard to grasp that Target sublets some space to CVS and they are two separate businesses.


And the ATM too. I had a guest yell at me bc the ATM wasn’t taking her pin and I needed to give her the money. Like no carol call the number on the ATM it’s not my fault


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 27, 2018)

The ones I get a lot are why Target.com prices are different than in store prices.  Same reason prices differ between stores honey.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 28, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> I don't think I would ever _return_ alcohol...... seems "unnatural".   My home is sort of a "preservation" for booze, albeit brief.  Any bottle would be happy to join it's "friends" in our bar.  The more the merrier, right?    And, Yetive...... there's a completely separate bar just for Wine


I thought I was the only person to have a separate “wine bar”


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 28, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I don't get why it is so freaking hard to grasp that Target sublets some space to CVS and they are two separate businesses.


THANK YOU!!! I had a lady yesterday that just didn’t grasp the concept. Even after I said “like the bank at *other store* down the street?” She didn’t comprehend how it could be done”


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 28, 2018)

People try to give me their phone numbers for the CVS rewards all the time. Actual conversation I had once:
Me: “why are you giving me your phone number?”
Guest: “for my rewards?”
Me: “we don’t have a rewards system.”
Guest: “yes you do”
Me: “I’m pretty sure I’d know if we did”
Guest: “well I gave them my phone number when I picked up my prescription so yes you do”
Me: “that’s for CVS. This is target”
Guest: “it’s the same building”
Me: “I am not a CVS employee and this is not a CVS register so I can’t access your CVS rewards.”
Guest: “can’t you just try?”
Me: “there’s literally nowhere for me to put in a phone number on my target register”
Guest: *huffs and puffs the rest of the transaction*


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 28, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> The ones I get a lot are why Target.com prices are different than in store prices.  Same reason prices differ between stores honey.


Me: target.com just has different sales and all that than the stores sometimes 
Guest: WELL TARGET IS TARGET
ok obviously fucking not if the prices are different


----------



## Stuff2 (Jul 28, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Me: target.com just has different sales and all that than the stores sometimes
> Guest: WELL TARGET IS TARGET
> ok obviously fucking not if the prices are different


What I don't get is why some guests get so upset about it. The first thing I tell guests in this situation is that I can match it. Some still wanna be mad, even though they're paying the Target.com price in the end.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> People try to give me their phone numbers for the CVS rewards all the time. Actual conversation I had once:
> Me: “why are you giving me your phone number?”
> Guest: “for my rewards?”
> Me: “we don’t have a rewards system.”
> ...


“Can’t you just try” I HATE these people. Like ok Susan how do you propose I try?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 28, 2018)

Maybe I should compare it to a mall, how the business that owns the building rents out spaces to other businesses. Think that will work?


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 28, 2018)

That actually might make sense to some of these idiots.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 28, 2018)

I tried to explain to someone that they couldn’t use CVS coupons in our store and tried telling them the analogy of a store in a mall renting out the space and she literally said “I don’t care how it works because that’s not my problem it’s all in the same building” so some people just desperately cling to their stupidity no matter what


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Maybe I should compare it to a mall, how the business that owns the building rents out spaces to other businesses. Think that will work?


I usually just say the following, and it seems to work.

"This is a target. This building is owned and operated by Target. There is a CVS Pharmacy inside, which is operated by CVS. We are not connected in any way, except for the fact they rent space from us"


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 28, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I usually just say the following, and it seems to work.
> 
> "This is a target. This building is owned and operated by Target. There is a CVS Pharmacy inside, which is operated by CVS. We are not connected in any way, except for the fact they rent space from us"



For some reason I read that with a tone in your voice that adds on, "And you are an idiot." without actually saying it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 28, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> For some reason I read that with a tone in your voice that adds on, "And you are an idiot." without actually saying it.


When you get to the point of having to say all that, you've already said a couple of times that they are a separate business and were ignored.  I get that all the time on the phone, they want to be transferred to the pharmacy, and I have to explain I can't do that because they are a separate business with a separate line.  A few people are nice about it, and I'm enough of an asshole that those nice people get told that if they call back and choose the prompt for the pharmacy it'll transfer them to CVS' standard automated greeting.  Most people though act stupid and take out their frustration about having to call another number on me, and when I get to having to get as specific as Amanda's speech, I've already told them that it's a CVS pharmacy not Target's, that we just provide space for them, and told them a second time that I cannot transfer them, with them insisting that it is Target's.

Then they want the number and I honestly don't have that number.  I can't even remember my daughter's phone number or my parents' phone numbers, I'm not going to exert brain cells to memorize a phone number solely for the benefit of people who are mean to me.  Some ask how to get that, um, Google?  Look at your pill bottle?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 28, 2018)

Oh, I wasn't being critical. 
I was impressed that she managed to put the rather direct insult into such a simple statement.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 28, 2018)

Yeah I also read the "you're an idiot" into Tessa's comment and awe in Commie's response to it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 28, 2018)

"Thank you for calling Target."
"Transfer me to the pharmacy."
"I'm sorry, the pharmacy is CVS and has a separate phone line, I cannot transfer you. You will need to call them directly."
"But they're in Target. They're your pharmacy."
"No, they are a separate business, they are CVS. That's why I cannot transfer you."
"They're your pharmacy, I get my prescriptions from you guys all the time."

This is a common conversation, and it keeps going when it comes to how are they going to find the phone number. So I think at this point in the conversation the person has proven to be an idiot because they just don't seem to understand "CVS, separate business".


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> For some reason I read that with a tone in your voice that adds on, "And you are an idiot." without actually saying it.


If a guest is rude to me I go full on passive aggressive make you feel bad mode. 

to people who come to Guest service to check out I will literally “forget” to bag their items at first just so they can say “oh can you bag this” just so I can hit them with “oh I’m so sorry we just _don’t usually ring people up here_ so I’m not used to it so sorry”


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 28, 2018)

-notices a guy looking passionately at my yogurt wall-

"Hi! Do you need help finding anything?"

"uhh yeah, you guys don't seem to have any _regular_ yogurt anymore, you got all this... fancy stuff now."

"Oh, regular yogurt? Well, we have Chobani... Fage... simply balanced..."

"No no I just want _regular_ yogurt."

"Oh, like a plain yogurt?"

"No no no regular yogurt, just regular yogurt, do you know what I'm talking about?"

"Umm... well, as far as _regular_ yogurt goes, I'm not sure what that is, but do you have a specific flavor of yogurt in mind?"

"Strawberry banana"

-shows him the $1 cup of Chobani Strawberry Banana-

"Ehhh, it's $1, too expensive... ahh, that's fine, I'll go shop at Cub Food, thanks anyways!"

---

Guy was really chill and nice, but god damn lol. What more can I do what the fuck is regular Yogurt. After I got off tonight, I started to realize I think he wanted yoplait yogurt, since for some reason we've gotten rid of all of our yoplait for some dumb ass reason.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 29, 2018)

That one actually makes some  sense to me.Greek yogurt is a different than  "regular" yogurt, and my store the yogurt wall is mostly Greek yogurt, followed by yogurt aimed at kids with maybe a handful of "regular" options that are mostly kinda expensive so I kinda get it.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 29, 2018)

He wanted the Market Pantry yogurt, I'd think.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jul 29, 2018)

That's what I love about male guests. They're straightforward. They want something specific and they want to be in and out quickly. They don't meander around like most of the women in softlines.

Once, a dude approached me in infant softlines and asked:

"I'm trying to find size 2T leggings for my daughter?"

I showed him the table with three rows of folded leggings in an assortment of different patterns.

"So this whole table is 2T?"

"No sir,  they're organized by color. See,  the ones at the top are smaller and 2T is at the bottom of each pile. "

He stared at it blankly for a few seconds, then said "Yeah this is pretty complicated. I think I'll let my wife handle this." and walked away.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 29, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> He wanted the Market Pantry yogurt, I'd think.


MP does taste a lot like Yoplait.  Not quite as sour though, I think.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 29, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> He stared at it blankly for a few seconds, then said "Yeah this is pretty complicated. I think I'll let my wife handle this." and walked away.



What an epic douche.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 29, 2018)

Men seem to respond pretty well to concrete questions and then being handed something.  Even if it's not right, they will tell you what they want that it doesn't have, and half the time it's right enough that they take it and leave.  Once getting him to the table, I'd ask what color he wanted and if it's daily wear or a special event.  Most guys, second or third one they'd walk away with, and with me handing them over and replacing them, the table doesn't get messy(er).


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jul 29, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Men seem to respond pretty well to concrete questions and then being handed something.  Even if it's not right, they will tell you what they want that it doesn't have, and half the time it's right enough that they take it and leave.  Once getting him to the table, I'd ask what color he wanted and if it's daily wear or a special event.  Most guys, second or third one they'd walk away with, and with me handing them over and replacing them, the table doesn't get messy(er).



Yep, I've started doing that now. Especially if it's a man shopping for women's clothes.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jul 29, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> What an epic douche.



I wasn't annoyed at all,  just thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm hoping that @IWishIKnew 's comment is directed at the guy being a douche to his wife by not making even a token effort before dropping it in her lap.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 29, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I'm hoping that @IWishIKnew 's comment is directed at the guy being a douche to his wife by not making even a token effort before dropping it in her lap.



Yes. Basically by being that particular breed of parent who, when asked to perform a relatively simple task, finds a way to either fuck it up royally or forget how to adult long enough to dump the task back into the lap of the other parent, who has been doing that task for months or years and thought (HAHA!) that JUST THIS ONE TIME their co-parent might be able to handle a task like getting a pair (any pair) of leggings in a particular size, only to find that they seem to have conveniently forgotten how sizes and colors work on clothing.

I have absolutely no patience for these people.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 18, 2018)

“I have a return.”
Okay do you have the receipt?
“No.”
Did you pay card or cash?
“I used my red card.”
Oh perfect! Go ahead and insert it in the card reader
“I don’t have it with me.” 
??????


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 18, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> “I have a return.”
> Okay do you have the receipt?
> “No.”
> Did you pay card or cash?
> ...


Or when they just lay their card on the counter or shove it in my face after I said twice to insert it


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 18, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> “I have a return.”
> Okay do you have the receipt?
> “No.”
> Did you pay card or cash?
> ...


That sounds like the phone call I got.
"Can I return (item)?  I don't have my receipt."
"What form of payment did you use?"
"I used my card."
"No problem then.  Just make sure you bring your card with you."
"I have a question.  How do you guys get the purchase information from the card?"
"Well, GS will have you put your card in the reader and that will pull up the transaction."
"Oh, well my card isn't working.  Can I still return (item)?"
 "Hold for GS."


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 19, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> That sounds like the phone call I got.
> "Can I return (item)?  I don't have my receipt."
> "What form of payment did you use?"
> "I used my card."
> ...


If both their chip AND swipe are broken we won’t be able to look it up. If either works, they’d be fine. Even if the accounts been deactivated we can look it up on the card then put it on a GC


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 19, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If both their chip AND swipe are broken we won’t be able to look it up. If either works, they’d be fine. Even if the accounts been deactivated we can look it up on the card then put it on a GC


Thanks for the info.

And that is why I transferred the call.  I didn't know if it'd be a no receipt return on a merchandise card or if something else could be done.  Or if it was someone wanting to "return" an item that wasn't purchased there and was hoping to bypass the no receipt return in order to get cash by claiming it was bought on a no longer functional card.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 27, 2018)

Clueless guest: I was lookin for X, but there’s only 1 on the shelf. Do you have more in the back?
Coworker: I have no way to check as we are CVS back here, you’ll have to find a Target team member. 
CG: how do I do that?
CW: look for someone in red and khali
CG: where do I look?
CW: on the floor, there’s usually someone in cosmetics
CG: but where can I find one for sure?
CW: I can’t tell you, they work in different areas around the store
CG: isn’t there like a schedule or something you can look at yo see where they are?
CW: not really, as they don’t really work that way. You can go up by self-checkout and there should be someone up there who can call someone over to help you
CG: and what would that person look like?
CW: they’ll be in red and khaki
CG: and they work for Target?
CW: yes. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 27, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Clueless guest: I was lookin for X, but there’s only 1 on the shelf. Do you have more in the back?
> Coworker: I have no way to check as we are CVS back here, you’ll have to find a Target team member.
> CG: how do I do that?
> CW: look for someone in red and khali
> ...


Tell them to go to the price scanner and use the phone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 27, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Clueless guest: I was lookin for X, but there’s only 1 on the shelf. Do you have more in the back?
> Coworker: I have no way to check as we are CVS back here, you’ll have to find a Target team member.
> CG: how do I do that?
> CW: look for someone in red and khali
> ...


or guest service


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 27, 2018)

Our CVS uses the additional cashiers button when a guest needs help.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 27, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Our CVS uses the additional cashiers button when a guest needs help.


What does the INDYME say to get your attention for pharmacy?


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 27, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> What does the INDYME say to get your attention for pharmacy?


CVS still uses Spot registers, so it just says "Additional cashiers to the pharmacy".  It's like the electronics additionals button.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 27, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Our CVS uses the additional cashiers button when a guest needs help.



Ours has a walkie so they call for guest assistance by the pharmacy.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 27, 2018)

when a guest comes up with products that do not even exist. They just start off describing it  the thing that is like a bag but you put the plates individually inside and then you put it in the cabinet and then you can stack plates while covered. Or the pen that corrects a color while washing  but not the stain remover pen. I want a wash bag different colors but on the site they have all clear ones and only the zippers are a different color lol or just a pack of a solid white one. or they ask for a manger about how an LED lights last after just going on google to see an estimated amount they think a manger is gonna have the answer even if i just googled it LOL!


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 28, 2018)

Omg how on earth could I have forgotten.... when some thing is out of stock in the back and the floor and the guest still wants you to check the back room even though  there is nothing there and not even a  shipment expected date is listed lol and still insist on checking the backroom!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 28, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Our CVS uses the additional cashiers button when a guest needs help.


Ours calls the store via phone.


----------



## LUR99 (Aug 28, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Our CVS uses the additional cashiers button when a guest needs help.


Ours does as well! Gets our attention.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 28, 2018)

me, doing returns and exchanges: "hi how can i help you today"
gretchen: "i'm good how are you? that's good!"

THAT'S NOT WHAT I ASKED YOU


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 28, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> me, doing returns and exchanges: "hi how can i help you today"
> gretchen: "i'm good how are you? that's good!"
> 
> THAT'S NOT WHAT I ASKED YOU


but I'm not gonna lie I've been Gretchen before and then thought about it every night lying in bed for the next 3 months


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 28, 2018)

CoolLife24 said:


> Omg how on earth could I have forgotten.... when some thing is out of stock in the back and the floor and the guest still wants you to check the back room even though  there is nothing there and not even a  shipment expected date is listed lol and still insist on checking the backroom!


Yeh, we call that an unscheduled break.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 28, 2018)

Me: “go ahead and insert your card”
Guest: “is it a chip?”
No I told you to insert it for shits and giggles


----------



## Defective (Aug 29, 2018)

I had a guest waiting for her son to try things on in the fitting room, when he was ready he tried to get her attention by calling for her, understandably a little awkward to walk out of the fitting room entirely, but she was seemingly preoccupied staring off into the distance after like 30 seconds when I noticed she wasn't hearing him I kindly I let her know her son was calling for her. When she looked back my way she asked me and my coworker at the fitting room if we were playing "ocean sounds" in our store. My coworker and I looked at each other confused and told her that we weren't..

It was just the sound of the maintenance crew vacuuming that she was fascinated by.


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> or guest service



I'm always a bit miffed when a guest comes up to the service desk, asking us to check for an item in the back. For the most part, my SDTMs can't leave to go hunt something down. They're not as trained in the backroom as the regular salesfloor TMs. They're just going to call on the walkie for someone else to grab it and even that is a challenge sometimes. I can't help but think a guest has waited in line only to be told we're OOS (something anyone on the salesfloor could have told them in a few seconds) or that we have it in-stock and then wait for another TM to bring it up (something that would've happened much quicker had they asked a salesfloor TM for help in the first place).

It's no real fault of the guest since we put out this idea that service desk is the go-to place for all guest questions. So, I help them with a smile but I can't help but to think that it's an incredibly inefficient process.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 29, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Me: “go ahead and insert your card”
> Guest: “is it a chip?”
> No I told you to insert it for shits and giggles


Hey that’s better than “it’s on my card” and then waving the card in your face


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 29, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> I'm always a bit miffed when a guest comes up to the service desk, asking us to check for an item in the back. For the most part, my SDTMs can't leave to go hunt something down. They're not as trained in the backroom as the regular salesfloor TMs. They're just going to call on the walkie for someone else to grab it and even that is a challenge sometimes. I can't help but think a guest has waited in line only to be told we're OOS (something anyone on the salesfloor could have told them in a few seconds) or that we have it in-stock and then wait for another TM to bring it up (something that would've happened much quicker had they asked a salesfloor TM for help in the first place).
> 
> It's no real fault of the guest since we put out this idea that service desk is the go-to place for all guest questions. So, I help them with a smile but I can't help but to think that it's an incredibly inefficient process.


This is sorta one of my sins.  If I don't have a zebra and I have no clue where someone with a zebra is and someone wants to know if another store has a size that we don't have in stock I tell them to take the wrong size up to GS and they can check.  Faster for the guest than hunting down someone on the sales floor that has a zebra.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 29, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> I'm always a bit miffed when a guest comes up to the service desk, asking us to check for an item in the back. For the most part, my SDTMs can't leave to go hunt something down. They're not as trained in the backroom as the regular salesfloor TMs. They're just going to call on the walkie for someone else to grab it and even that is a challenge sometimes. I can't help but think a guest has waited in line only to be told we're OOS (something anyone on the salesfloor could have told them in a few seconds) or that we have it in-stock and then wait for another TM to bring it up (something that would've happened much quicker had they asked a salesfloor TM for help in the first place).
> 
> It's no real fault of the guest since we put out this idea that service desk is the go-to place for all guest questions. So, I help them with a smile but I can't help but to think that it's an incredibly inefficient process.


Unless your store have an issue with scanning stuff out, the backroom counts on mywork should be relatively accurate. Check there, then call BRTM to bring up item.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 29, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Our CVS uses the additional cashiers button when a guest needs help.


We’ve tried that. They ignore it, just like they did when we were still Target


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 29, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Ours has a walkie so they call for guest assistance by the pharmacy.


Yeah.....we rarely even had a walkie when we were Target


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 29, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Ours calls the store via phone.


We do that when we have time and there’s actually an operator on duty.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 29, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Me: “go ahead and insert your card”
> Guest: “is it a chip?”
> No I told you to insert it for shits and giggles


My favorite is when the screen tells them to remove the card and they stare at me and say, it says to remove my card. Yes, remove the card. The American public sucks at reading comprehension.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 29, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> I'm always a bit miffed when a guest comes up to the service desk, asking us to check for an item in the back. For the most part, my SDTMs can't leave to go hunt something down. They're not as trained in the backroom as the regular salesfloor TMs. They're just going to call on the walkie for someone else to grab it and even that is a challenge sometimes. I can't help but think a guest has waited in line only to be told we're OOS (something anyone on the salesfloor could have told them in a few seconds) or that we have it in-stock and then wait for another TM to bring it up (something that would've happened much quicker had they asked a salesfloor TM for help in the first place).
> 
> It's no real fault of the guest since we put out this idea that service desk is the go-to place for all guest questions. So, I help them with a smile but I can't help but to think that it's an incredibly inefficient process.


THIS!!!! My other beef, when someone from SL sends a guest to GS to order something online.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 29, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> THIS!!!! My other beef, when someone from SL sends a guest to GS to order something online.


You guys have MyCheckout, we don't.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 29, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> We do that when we have time and there’s actually an operator on duty.


Woah.  No operator?  Who the fuck answers the phone then?  Or do they just ignore all phone calls?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 29, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> My favorite is when the screen tells them to remove the card and they stare at me and say, it says to remove my card. Yes, remove the card. The American public sucks at reading comprehension.


THIS!!!!!! "Should I remove my card?" no Susan I just have the card reader display that for fun

or when they just put in their card and they go IS IT ON THERE? well I don't know I have to scan the item first


Tessa120 said:


> You guys have MyCheckout, we don't.


we don't always at my store.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 29, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> My favorite is when the screen tells them to remove the card and they stare at me and say, it says to remove my card. Yes, remove the card. The American public sucks at reading comprehension.


Oh my god!!!! This bothers me so much. 
“Remove card”
“Should I take it out?” 
“It says to take it out?”
Yes????????????


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> THIS!!!!!! "Should I remove my card?" no Susan I just have the card reader display that for fun
> 
> or when they just put in their card and they go IS IT ON THERE? well I don't know I have to scan the item first
> 
> we don't always at my store.


Yes, the old did you find it on my card?  No, I need to scan the item


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 29, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> You guys have MyCheckout, we don't.


Depends if it is working. If not, we have to use the MyDevice and either set them up an account or have them sign into their account. The SLTM would do the same thing I would have to do. Except, they were working with the guest in the first place and most of the time there are more than one of them. Usually there is one at GS and I often do not have 5 to 10 minutes to place an order.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Aug 29, 2018)

Defective said:


> I had a guest waiting for her son to try things on in the fitting room, when he was ready he tried to get her attention by calling for her, understandably a little awkward to walk out of the fitting room entirely, but she was seemingly preoccupied staring off into the distance after like 30 seconds when I noticed she wasn't hearing him I kindly I let her know her son was calling for her. When she looked back my way she asked me and my coworker at the fitting room if we were playing "ocean sounds" in our store. My coworker and I looked at each other confused and told her that we weren't..
> 
> It was just the sound of the maintenance crew vacuuming that she was fascinated by.



SQUIRREL !!!!!  (those ocean squirrels are the worst)


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 29, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> The plates thing exists.....it’s even on the website.


You may want to black out the store on your screen shot or remove the image entirely. Reasonable assumption is that it pulled results for your store.


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Unless your store have an issue with scanning stuff out, the backroom counts on mywork should be relatively accurate. Check there, then call BRTM to bring up item.



We don't have  backroom team. My STL has wholeheartedly embraced end-to-end so no daytime backroom. We have to call salesfloor TMs to grab things from the back. It would just be quicker for them to ask a salesfloor TM in the first place.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Aug 30, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Yes, the old did you find it on my card?  No, I need to scan the item



My favorite is when they try and tell you the date, time, and other items they purchased as well.  Like no Suzie, I'm not pulling up your card history.  I'm looking for the item itself.

Also when you tell the guest to insert their card and they slide it instead.  "It's not working"  I would have said to slide it if I wanted you to slide it honey.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 30, 2018)

LOL she told me that’s what she’s not looking for she wanted a separate bag that lets you put one plate at a time then they can stack each plate seperetly


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 30, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> You may want to black out the store on your screen shot or remove the image entirely. Reasonable assumption is that it pulled results for your store.


Not to mention it has her name too. Definitely remove!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 30, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> We don't have  backroom team. My STL has wholeheartedly embraced end-to-end so no daytime backroom. We have to call salesfloor TMs to grab things from the back. It would just be quicker for them to ask a salesfloor TM in the first place.


That would be if the guest can find a sales floor TM.  There's been times where a guest has asked me for help with something most of the way across the store because they had been wandering around all over looking for help and didn't see anyone before they got to me.  In the name of the Almighty Hours sales floor coverage is pretty thin.  Take into account most of the hours going to E2E stuff, it's bare bones staffing starting early afternoon to close.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 30, 2018)

Can I point out that pm would probably have been better because now everyone will be looking?


----------



## Michy (Sep 1, 2018)

Guest: "I want to return this camera (polaroid) because we used up all the film."

Me: So, you bought the camera just to use up the film. Now you want to return it?

Guest: Yes

Me: DENIED


----------



## julyblues (Sep 1, 2018)

GSTM calls me over to SD for assistance with a guest

Guest: I bought a stroller here and I found it at another Target for $30 cheaper, I want a $30 discount from here
Me (Training GSA): Sure, could I see your raincheck with the price from the other location?
Guest: I don't have a receipt or anything, it was just there for cheaper
Me: Unfortunately I can only price match if I can see the price from the other location, I could also price-match Target.com if it is cheaper online.
Guest: Well that's just ridiculous, why can't you price match the other location?
Me: I can only price match if I can see the price from the other location. If you'd like to bring the stroller in, we could also do a return if that would be more convenient for you.
Guest: It's already out of the box and assembled, if you think I'm taking it apart and shoving it back in the box you're fucking crazy.
Me: I'm sorry ma'am, I understand it must be frustrating, but my only options are to price match to Target.com, price match to another store with proof of price at the other location, or to return it for you so that you could purchase it at the other location for the lower price
Guest: Are you the store manager?
Me: No, I am not.
Guest (to my GSTM): I asked for A MANAGER!
GSTM: Well, he's MY manager (it was perfectly polite, but also had the right amount of sass in it)
Guest (to me): Well I want your manager
Me: Certainly *Walkies for my GSTL*
GSTL comes over and is basically like...yeah what he said. Basically gave her the number to guest relations and told her to pound sand. Felt good to have both GSTM and GSTL back me up since I'm new and training as GSA.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 1, 2018)

julyblues said:


> GSTM calls me over to SD for assistance with a guest
> 
> Guest: I bought a stroller here and I found it at another Target for $30 cheaper, I want a $30 discount from here
> Me (Training GSA): Sure, could I see your raincheck with the price from the other location?
> ...


Actually as per our policy we can’t price match another target store period. But glad you stood your ground and GSTL backed you up, and your GSTM probably is glad you backed them up.  You’ll make a good GSA.


----------



## julyblues (Sep 1, 2018)

Ah I'll have to look into that then and get some clarification. When I was training that's the policy I was told by the GSTL training me, and had used it in a previous interaction with a different guest. When I mentioned the interaction to a GSTL, she said that we could price-match another location if they came in with a rain-check. Time for me to do some digging and see what they want. I'll go back to not matching other locations, as that seems to make more sense.

Thank you Amanda for the info!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 1, 2018)

julyblues said:


> Ah I'll have to look into that then and get some clarification. When I was training that's the policy I was told by the GSTL training me, and had used it in a previous interaction with a different guest. When I mentioned the interaction to a GSTL, she said that we could price-match another location if they came in with a rain-check. Time for me to do some digging and see what they want. I'll go back to not matching other locations, as that seems to make more sense.
> 
> Thank you Amanda for the info!


if your store does rainchecks, that's fine.

but as per our policy...

We match Target.com prices on in-store purchases and in-store prices for Target.com purchases. *In-store price matches from other Target stores are excluded.*


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 10, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I never ask - I just remove them. If they ask to keep the hangers (rarely happens) I still remove them from the clothes and put them in a separate bag. That way you can catch if they have double hung something to try and get away with paying for just one item.


I never thought about that. Wonderful idea, thank you.


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 10, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I've gotten lucky with this. It's the bananas that always get them at my store but once I explain they just tell me they don't want it and they're done.


I usually don't have to explain, the guests at my store are usually on their phone and don't pay attention to the register.


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 10, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I don't like using a bunch of produce bags and putting only a couple of items in each, it's wasteful.  If the items are very obviously different (like russet potatoes and white onions) would the typical cashier be okay with me putting them in the same bag, since the price is per item, not weight?  Or should I use a bunch of bags so the cashiers won't curse my name when I've left?


You can usually request how you want your produce bagged but other things, such as spray paint or bleach are bagged in accordance with state and federal laws, and corporate policy.


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 10, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> i had an older guest ask if we take credit cards.
> 
> my all time favorite was "do you all take the redcard"


Should've said "No, that's a walmart thing."


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 10, 2018)

TheDailyLoader said:


> You can usually request how you want your produce bagged but other things, such as spray paint or bleach are bagged in accordance with state and federal laws, and corporate policy.


Produce bags. Not shopping bags.

Plus since then I've stopped using produce bags completely.


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 10, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Produce bags. Not shopping bags.
> 
> Plus since then I've stopped using produce bags completely.


I'm not sure I follow? I thought that the produce was bagged by the guest themself.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 10, 2018)

My store never seems to have produce bags.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 10, 2018)

TheDailyLoader said:


> I'm not sure I follow? I thought that the produce was bagged by the guest themself.


If you are a cashier and a guest put a single produce bag filled with 1 russet potato, 2 oranges, 1 white onion, and 3 plums would it be a problem for you? Since the stuff isn't weighed there's no need to use a separate bag per food type, unless cashiers would be reasonably upset over having to count the items in a single bag.


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 10, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> If you are a cashier and a guest put a single produce bag filled with 1 russet potato, 2 oranges, 1 white onion, and 3 plums would it be a problem for you? Since the stuff isn't weighed there's no need to use a separate bag per food type, unless cashiers would be reasonably upset over having to count the items in a single bag.


It would not be a problem for me as I don't judge. I may or may not pull the stuff out to check each item, but beyond that there's no issue or judging.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 10, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> If you are a cashier and a guest put a single produce bag filled with 1 russet potato, 2 oranges, 1 white onion, and 3 plums would it be a problem for you? Since the stuff isn't weighed there's no need to use a separate bag per food type, unless cashiers would be reasonably upset over having to count the items in a single bag.


I would be annoyed only because I wouldn’t be able to see what the items are and it would take me a while to find the PLU codes. I suppose if you told me what’s in there I’d be okay with it


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 10, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> i had an older guest ask if we take credit cards.
> 
> my all time favorite was "do you all take the redcard"


 
Since I now work at a grocery store.. my favorite is "do you take the Safeway card?". One person thought we bough Safeway.. while it's true that we did buy another local chain.. it wasnt safeway.. we're more local than that.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 10, 2018)

Safeway bought a regional chain here and drove it completely into the ground.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 10, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I would be annoyed only because I wouldn’t be able to see what the items are and it would take me a while to find the PLU codes. I suppose if you told me what’s in there I’d be okay with it


That's why my original post said obviously visually different.  Not a peach and a nectarine together.

But I ditched produce bags entirely.  I think they are wasteful, they have one very short lived purpose and can't be reused for something else.  Now I just put the potato, oranges and onions right on the conveyor belt.  They can be washed when I get home.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 11, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Safeway bought a regional chain here and drove it completely into the ground.



That's sad.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 11, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Safeway bought a regional chain here and drove it completely into the ground.



Was it haggens? We had one location... and now its location was bought by another store


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 11, 2018)

No, Dominick's.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 11, 2018)

*in SCO*
Guest: can I pull out money here?
Me: yes, up to $40
Guest: oh okay thank you 
I looked over as she inserted her card and saw that she was inserting a discover card
Me: just so you know you can’t pull out cash with a credit card
Guest: *not really listening* hmmmm?
The transaction finished by then and I was like “yeah you couldn’t pull out cash because you used a credit card”
Guest: oh. But I still need cash.
Me: you’d have to use your debit card.
Guest: oh, okay. *inserts debit card in the card reader* how do I do it?
Me: you have to buy something. 
Guest: but I already bought my stuff. Can you just give it to me?
Me: no, that’s not how it works. Get like a candy or gum or something small and you can pull out cash during that transaction.
Guest: I don’t want one.
Me: you can use the ATM?
Guest: are you sure you can’t just give it to me?
Me: yes im sure. 
Guest: *leaves* 
🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️ Have you never pulled out cash before ever??!?


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 11, 2018)

At my last job I discovered that it *was* actually possible to get cash back with a debit without buying anything on the transaction, but it goes without saying that this doesn't work everywhere. All you had to do was scan 1 item (I usually used a pack of gum from the checkout stand), void line, total it ($0.00) and the customer could then run their debit card as normal, select cash back and get cash without going to the ATM and paying a fee. I didn't mind doing it for them but it was always funny that they were so happy to have dodged the $4 ATM charge when they had just spent $300 on groceries.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 11, 2018)

Lmao I always forget about ATM charges since my credit union pays them for me no matter where I go. I’m always like “why can’t people just use the freaking ATM 🤬” then I’m like “oh yeah a fee”


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 11, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Lmao I always forget about ATM charges since my credit union pays them for me no matter where I go. I’m always like “why can’t people just use the freaking ATM 🤬” then I’m like “oh yeah a fee”


Two fees, the banks double dip.  The ATM charges a fee and then your bank charges a fee for using an ATM that your bank doesn't own.  Combined total can be between $6-8 just for needing $20 unexpectedly.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Sep 11, 2018)

So today I had a Mass Hiring event. I had to sit at a table near the entrance to offer jobs to guests that were interested. Some random woman starts screaming at me because the carts were wet (it’s been raining for 3 days straight) and she said that she’s gonna call corporate 🙄


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 11, 2018)

My bank has their ATMs in a large regional convenience store chain so, when I use them there, they are fee-free.


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 11, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> My bank has their ATMs in a large regional convenience store chain so, when I use them there, they are fee-free.


I use usaa, so I have free atm usage anywhere. And I get reimbursed for any atm that does charge me.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 11, 2018)

HRTMKendall said:


> Some random woman starts screaming at me because the carts were wet (it’s been raining for 3 days straight) and she said that she’s gonna call corporate 🙄



We had that same guest last week!   She went off on the GSA about the wet carts.  Never mind that we had a heavy down pour just an hour before.  

Just get over yourself snowflake!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 11, 2018)

Had a woman pull out SEVENTEEN carts trying to find one 'dry enough'.
She left out every. single. one.
Scattered inside the entrance & blocking the exit from the checklanes.


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 11, 2018)

G: Do you guys sell pickle juice?
S: I'm not sure I follow...
G: you know the juice they put in pickle jars?
S: I'm not sure if we do, lemme ask tyler, hey Tyler do we?
T: No
S: No we dont, but you can just buy a jar of pick..
G: I just want the juice
S: buy the pickles 
G: I don't want pickles, I want pickle juice
S: Sorry, we don't have any pickle juice. I can't help you I'm busy. Have a good day


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 11, 2018)

TheDailyLoader said:


> G: Do you guys sell pickle juice?
> S: I'm not sure I follow...
> G: you know the juice they put in pickle jars?
> S: I'm not sure if we do, lemme ask tyler, hey Tyler do we?
> ...


Maybe the person wanted pickling brine?


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 11, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Maybe the person wanted pickling brine?


They should've been more specific.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, but sometimes people don't know the correct term. Or they can't remember the correct term at that moment. Would it have killed you to ask a couple of clarifying questions?


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 12, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Maybe the person wanted pickling brine?


Probably not. Drinking pickle juice is supposed to help with weight loss just like drinking apple cider vinegar.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 12, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Yes, but sometimes people don't know the correct term. Or they can't remember the correct term at that moment. Would it have killed you to ask a couple of clarifying questions?


True. A simple “what do you need it for?” would have helped to figure it out.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 12, 2018)

Ok, snowflake.  You appear to be a mature, educated woman.  So what came out of your mouth was just plain stupid, or you really feel the world revolves around you.

When you are in the SCO and you scan, bag, and pay for razors with a security tag on them, please let me know.  I am more than happy to remove said security device.  

Do not get bitchy with me when the security alarm goes off.  Do not get attitude when I ask to check your bags.  Why wait until  I start going through your bags to tell me it must be the security tag on your razors.

And then state, "Those should automatically come off when you scan the item."   Ok snowflake, that's not how security devices work.  You look smart enough to know better.  Please allow me to remove the tag and you can be on your way.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 12, 2018)

TTOG:  I bet you think you are oh so clever.  Let me give you some advice though.

#1 When presumably swapping clothes that it smells like you wore in here for our clothes, don't do it twice during a single TM's shift.  AP may not know when to look for you the first time, but they've got a narrow window for the second time.
#2 When clearance is sized, don't put hangers of the wrong size in the middle of a certain size.  That just calls attention to your smelly stuff.
#3 When putting a hanger of the same size in the middle of that size, don't let the hanger stick up a bit.  Someone anal retentive like me will feel compelled to fix it so it lays straight, and that just calls attention to your smelly stuff.
#4 When getting rid of your smelly stuff, don't put some of it on top of unsorted reshop and the rest in with clearance.  Now it's really easy for AP to find you because they just have to look at the people messing with both areas during that narrow window.

Hope you did your hair and smiled for the cameras.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 12, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Yes, but sometimes people don't know the correct term. Or they can't remember the correct term at that moment. Would it have killed you to ask a couple of clarifying questions?



Pickle juice is now being sold as a sports supplement, similar to Gatorade or whatever. They're a big sponsor of the Tour de France, so I hear their commercials. Stop Muscle Cramps - Pickle Juice® Sport - https://www.picklepower.com/


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 13, 2018)

I didn't know about the uses of pickle juice for health reasons.  But that's exactly why I would have and other people should ask clarifying questions.  Even if we don't have it we will be a lot less jerkish and a lot more informed in saying no.  And who knows, maybe it's in the health foods aisle near the pharmacy.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 13, 2018)

In our neck of the woods an enterprising guy took the large jars of leftover pickle juice, froze them & sold them as 'pickle sicles': How this guy turned frozen pickle juice into a business with over $200,000 in sales - https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/27/how-bobs-pickle-pops-turned-pickle-juice-into-a-6-figure-business.html


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 13, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Pickle juice is now being sold as a sports supplement, similar to Gatorade or whatever. They're a big sponsor of the Tour de France, so I hear their commercials. Stop Muscle Cramps - Pickle Juice® Sport - https://www.picklepower.com/


That's where Gatorade originated, as pickle juice.


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 13, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> TTOG:  I bet you think you are oh so clever.  Let me give you some advice though.
> 
> #1 When presumably swapping clothes that it smells like you wore in here for our clothes, don't do it twice during a single TM's shift.  AP may not know when to look for you the first time, but they've got a narrow window for the second time.
> #2 When clearance is sized, don't put hangers of the wrong size in the middle of a certain size.  That just calls attention to your smelly stuff.
> ...


Happens alot with my store, doesn't help that there are alot of fucking bums in the area


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 13, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> TTOG:  I bet you think you are oh so clever.  Let me give you some advice though.
> 
> #1 When presumably swapping clothes that it smells like you wore in here for our clothes, don't do it twice during a single TM's shift.  AP may not know when to look for you the first time, but they've got a narrow window for the second time.
> #2 When clearance is sized, don't put hangers of the wrong size in the middle of a certain size.  That just calls attention to your smelly stuff.
> ...


Also, not to mention it's really easy to catch as most targets only sell target brand clothing, when what they are swapping is usually not target.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 13, 2018)

TheDailyLoader said:


> That's where Gatorade originated, as pickle juice.


Gatorade was created at the University of Florida.  Their mascot is the Gators.   Early versions used lemon juice, not pickle.


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 13, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Gatorade was created at the University of Florida.  Their mascot is the Gators.   Early versions used lemon juice, not pickle.


Tomato tomato. Either way it's still a high sodium fruit juice.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 13, 2018)

Pickle juice cannot in any way be considered a fruit juice. It's not cucumber juice. It's vinegar, water and a bunch of salt, with a few herbs thrown in for taste.

And when stating historical "fact" that is very much not true and someone corrects it, the appropriate return is a mea culpa not a "it's the same thing".


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Sep 13, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Pickle juice cannot in any way be considered a fruit juice. It's not cucumber juice. It's vinegar, water and a bunch of salt, with a few herbs thrown in for taste.
> 
> And when stating historical "fact" that is very much not true and someone corrects it, the appropriate return is a mea culpa not a "it's the same thing".


Yeah, i had a dumb moment 😂 no need to get snappy.


----------



## Switch23 (Sep 14, 2018)

Are we actually debating pickle juice


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 14, 2018)

Why not? It's a safer debate than most topics.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 14, 2018)

pickle juice is fuckin gross


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 14, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> pickle juice is fuckin gross



retweet


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Sep 14, 2018)

Think the last time I willingly drank pickle juice was when I was 3.  I was a strange child, what can I say.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 15, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Probably not. Drinking pickle juice is supposed to help with weight loss just like drinking apple cider vinegar.


Apparently, you can also use it to “mask” the smell of alcohol on your breath. Not as in “hell you pass a breathalyzer,” but “keep your coworkers/employer from finding out you’ve been drinking on the job” mask the smell of alcohol on your breath


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 16, 2018)

3LetterDevil said:


> Apparently, you can also use it to “mask” the smell of alcohol on your breath. Not as in “hell you pass a breathalyzer,” but “keep your coworkers/employer from finding out you’ve been drinking on the job” mask the smell of alcohol on your breath



like bruh just use Listerine breath strips


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 24, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> You guys have MyCheckout, we don't.


I, for one, don't know how to use it. 
I was always told we can't order items for guests. They just gotta order stuff online or on the app themselves. 

Have I been lying all this time???


----------



## LearningTree (Sep 24, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> I, for one, don't know how to use it.
> I was always told we can't order items for guests. They just gotta order stuff online or on the app themselves.
> 
> Have I been lying all this time???



If you have the mycheckout devices, you can definitely order things for your guests. It's a metric my DM is very interested in. It's also very simple to use. If you've ever ordered anything from the mobile app, congrats you're trained! In all seriousness though, it's extremely similar to the app. Just open up the Mycheckout app and follow the prompts. You can search by words, DPCI, or scan the barcode to pull up an item. Add it to the cart. Input shipping, name, and email address. If you have promo codes, you can use those too. When it's time to pay, flip over the device and insert/swipe your card. Target giftcards work as well. If the verifone attachment is off, you'll get an error message on the mydevice. Just hit the green circle button to turn it on. The confirmation email and receipt will be emailed to the guests. Some guests don't have an email address (or they simply don't want to use one). Just use your GSTL's generic email to push it through. The guest just won't have a receipt.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 24, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> Just open up the Mycheckout app and follow the prompts. You can search by words, DPCI, or scan the barcode to pull up an item. Add it to the cart. Input shipping, name, and email address. If you have promo codes, you can use those too. When it's time to pay, flip over the device and insert/swipe your card. Target giftcards work as well. If the verifone attachment is off, you'll get an error message on the mydevice. Just hit the green circle button to turn it on. The confirmation email and receipt will be emailed to the guests. Some guests don't have an email address (or they simply don't want to use one). Just use your GSTL's generic email to push it through. The guest just won't have a receipt.


OH.
MY.
GOODNESS.
Would you believe me if I told you NO ONE has ever corrected me when I've said, "sorry, we can't order for you" even when the GSA or GSTL is up there??
(Of course you'd believe me, just read the boards, right? lol)

I am trying this the minute I get back to the store. THANK YOU!


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 24, 2018)

Guests that come up to the service desk and they’re like “I have a return off my registry” and they show you their phone and it’s just the item pulled up on target.com. Like what am I gonna do with that? I have the item right here in my hands. And then I tell them “oh actually to return it I’m gonna need you to sign in on our registry device” and they get all snippy and say “but I have it right here.” “I don’t need to see the item on the website I need your return barcode that your registry generates.” “How do I get that?” “By logging in to our registry device.” 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 24, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Guests that come up to the service desk and they’re like “I have a return off my registry” and they show you their phone and it’s just the item pulled up on target.com. Like what am I gonna do with that? I have the item right here in my hands. And then I tell them “oh actually to return it I’m gonna need you to sign in on our registry device” and they get all snippy and say “but I have it right here.” “I don’t need to see the item on the website I need your return barcode that your registry generates.” “How do I get that?” “By logging in to our registry device.” 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄


you can also have them download the registry app on their phone, and that can generate the barcode as well


----------



## Llamanatee (Sep 24, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Guests that come up to the service desk and they’re like “I have a return off my registry” and they show you their phone and it’s just the item pulled up on target.com. Like what am I gonna do with that? I have the item right here in my hands. And then I tell them “oh actually to return it I’m gonna need you to sign in on our registry device” and they get all snippy and say “but I have it right here.” “I don’t need to see the item on the website I need your return barcode that your registry generates.” “How do I get that?” “By logging in to our registry device.” 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄


I do it on my phone.  It's faster than the Target registry devices.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 25, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> you can also have them download the registry app on their phone, and that can generate the barcode as well


If someone tried to download an app in our store it would take like 2 hours. Our WiFi and reception is terrible lol


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 25, 2018)

*10:30pm*
Guest: *comes up to service desk* can I check out here?
Me: yeah sure. 
Guest: the lines are way too long.
Me: oh gotcha. 
Guest: you only have two cashiers and no self checkout. 
Me: yeah, they usually close them by this time of night.
Guest: people are leaving their carts because they don’t want to wait in line.
Me: *laughs* wow.
Guest: you really don’t care that people aren’t buying things because the lines are long?
Me: it doesn’t really affect me. 
Guest: oh.
Like??? Lol even if I did care what am I supposed to do about it?? Complaining to the wrong person lady


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 25, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> *10:30pm*
> Guest: *comes up to service desk* can I check out here?
> Me: yeah sure.
> Guest: the lines are way too long.
> ...


I know. it's like the people who are like IM NEVER SHOPPING HERE AGAIN. like first of all see you next Sunday Susan second of all my day would actually be better if you didn't shop here again so don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## Times Up (Sep 25, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> *10:30pm*
> Guest: *comes up to service desk* can I check out here?
> Me: yeah sure.
> Guest: the lines are way too long.
> ...


What do they expect YOU to do.  You're the very bottom of the Target's food chain. 

Heck , if the front end was even close to adequately staffed, I would be a little less stressed and probably more tolerant of the snowflakes.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 25, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> *10:30pm*
> Guest: *comes up to service desk* can I check out here?
> Me: yeah sure.
> Guest: the lines are way too long.
> ...


I get all this, however, a guest first should have been called.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 25, 2018)

Unless I missed something in the conversation, if there were lots of people with fully loaded carts so frustrated that there were only two registers open GS would have seen those abandoned carts and called for backup.  So......where were all those abandoned carts?  I'm thinking the guest's pants were on fire.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 25, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I get all this, however, a guest first should have been called.


Oh I agree. However that’s for the GSTL to do not my fault they were off doing god knows what away from the front end


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Unless I missed something in the conversation, if there were lots of people with fully loaded carts so frustrated that there were only two registers open GS would have seen those abandoned carts and called for backup.  So......where were all those abandoned carts?  I'm thinking the guest's pants were on fire.


Yeah, not a single abandoned cart was brought up to us. I think she was just mad I wasn’t reacting to the thought of long lines so she was trying to stir up a reaction from me (and failed)


----------



## Times Up (Sep 25, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I get all this, however, a guest first should have been called.



Yeah, and when we call for back up, the GSTL either gets a person or 2 saying they're with a guest or....dead silence.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 25, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I get all this, however, a guest first should have been called.



If all but two registers were closed out for the night, what good would that do? Also, by 10:30 my store is often down to 1 HL and 1 SL person (and they will need to cover electronics & beauty calls), so it's not like there are people to call for backup.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 26, 2018)

but why are the self checkouts closed? 1 cashier and 1 SCO is better than 2 cashiers, and then you can still call for at least 1 more backup (depending on where you are at with banking the lanes)


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 26, 2018)

My understanding is that it because it takes longer to close out SCO and deal with funds than it does the regular POS stations.  Starting with the units that take the most time makes it more likely that they can get off the clock on time.


----------



## LearningTree (Sep 26, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> My understanding is that it because it takes longer to close out SCO and deal with funds than it does the regular POS stations.  Starting with the units that take the most time makes it more likely that they can get off the clock on time.



Yes, SCO takes longer to close but the time if takes you to close all registers in addition to SCO remains the same whether you do SCO first or last. SCO should be left until last. Like RedcardJJ said, 4 SCO and 1 register is better than 2 registers. At my store we're able to time it so that we finish closing SCO right at close. GSTL still has to wait for LOD to close the doors behind the last guest so finishing the registers at 12:10 is fine. 1 register is left open for O/N so they can finish closing everything while the cashier is ringing up the remaining guests.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 26, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> My understanding is that it because it takes longer to close out SCO and deal with funds than it does the regular POS stations.  Starting with the units that take the most time makes it more likely that they can get off the clock on time.


you can temporarily close SCO by just signing out. that's what y store does until funds can be dealt with


----------



## Times Up (Sep 26, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> Yes, SCO takes longer to close but the time if takes you to close all registers in addition to SCO remains the same whether you do SCO first or last



Interesting.  My store has always closed out SCO an hour or more before store close.  Makes sense to leave SCO until close...


----------



## LearningTree (Sep 26, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Interesting.  My store has always closed out SCO an hour or more before store close.  Makes sense to leave SCO until close...



I'm wondering if this is a case of different DMs or stores just doing their own thing. My DM is very adamant that SCO be the first one open, and the last one closed. It doesn't mean all have to be open or closed at the same time. I have 12 SCO in total. I'll open 4 right at 8am and the rest around 9am. Then I'll close 4 at 10pm, another 4 around 11pm, and then I'll work my way through the last 4 starting at 11:45pm. I'll let guests use the remaining few while I'm switching out funds on another one. I'll have a TM or TPS in the area watching the guests. On the rare occasions where I have no closing GSTL or TL anywhere in the store (O/N TL and ETL are completely useless and refuse to help), I'll log out of 8 SCO at 10, close the other registers, log out of the last 4 at 1130, close the store, then stay late to take out the funds and close cash office. Not fun as it's usually a mad dash to arm the cash office and the building before 1.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 26, 2018)

You as an ETL close out the registers?  My store it's GSTL or GSA trained TMs.  (We only have 1 actual GSA and a few TMs with GSA training to open or close).


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2018)

We have 4 SCO.  Whomever is closing them is a sitting duck, so we typically close them after the store is closed.  They and one SD register are what we have open at close.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2018)

When I'm LOD, I help with registers if needed.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 26, 2018)

Yetive said:


> We have 4 SCO.  Whomever is closing them is a sitting duck, so we typically close them after the store is closed.  They and one SD register are what we have open at close.


Whoever is doing SCO should hop on a lane if SCO is closed not be a sitting duck


----------



## Times Up (Sep 26, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Whoever is doing SCO should hop on a lane if SCO is closed not be a sitting duck



At my store they do, or help the GSTL grab the coupons out of the registers or try to clear the reshop from the SD.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Whoever is doing SCO should hop on a lane if SCO is closed not be a sitting duck


I meant that in the way that a sitting duck is easy prey.  When closing SCO, the register door is open, with the GSA in a pretty vulnerable position, and right by a door.  I prefer to have the doors locked when she closes them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 26, 2018)

Yetive said:


> I meant that in the way that a sitting duck is easy prey.  When closing SCO, the register door is open, with the GSA in a pretty vulnerable position, and right by a door.  I prefer to have the doors locked when she closes them.


At my store we have like those retractable line barriers when SCO closes. Not that that’s gonna stop anyone, but sounds like if that’s a concern your store is higher AP risk and needs diff policies. 

My store is high in fraud, but luckily low in physical stuff.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2018)

Pretty low key really.  I guess I'm just a "better safe than sorry" type.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 26, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Pretty low key really.  I guess I'm just a "better safe than sorry" type.


That’s fair. You could always have GSA unlock while SCO ™ watches.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 26, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> but why are the self checkouts closed? 1 cashier and 1 SCO is better than 2 cashiers, and then you can still call for at least 1 more backup (depending on where you are at with banking the lanes)


They were closed because out of all 12 only like 3 were working so it wasn’t even worth it to have a cashier over there


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 26, 2018)

We always have the GSTL or GSA close self checkout while AP stands next to them. We are very high risk


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 26, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> They were closed because out of all 12 only like 3 were working so it wasn’t even worth it to have a cashier over there


How are they laid out? And how many people watch? We only have 4 lol


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 26, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> How are they laid out? And how many people watch? We only have 4 lol


We have 6 on each side of the store, 1 TM per side. Gets pretty overwhelming sometimes haha


----------



## LearningTree (Oct 2, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> You as an ETL close out the registers?  My store it's GSTL or GSA trained TMs.  (We only have 1 actual GSA and a few TMs with GSA training to open or close).



Not usually but if I'm closing and I see the lines backed up, I'll send my GSTL to hop on a lane and I'll close the registers. That late at night my patience is running thin and I can't really fake the bubbly TM anymore. So I'd rather close the registers. It's more fitting to help out my own department than trying to rush around the store picking up strays/zoning/reshopping because the salesfloor ETLs decided to stack the grid on their nights and then left me with a skeleton crew.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 2, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> the salesfloor ETLs decided to stack the grid on their nights and then left me with a skeleton crew.


Pisses me off!  Is that what the kids call triggered?


----------



## Bullseye01 (Oct 7, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> "do you work here?"



No, I only wear red and have a name tag because I was bored with nothing to do...LOL


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 7, 2018)

Bullseye01 said:


> No, I only wear red and have a name tag because I was bored with nothing to do...LOL


Was it a patterned shirt?  I get that question a lot more when I wear patterned shirts.


----------



## SNS12345 (Oct 7, 2018)

I still get that question all the time when I'm wearing a target volunteer shirt with 1 million spot logos on it.


----------



## Bullseye01 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Was it a patterned shirt?  I get that question a lot more when I wear patterned shirts.


No, it was a plain solid red polo shirt. I hope my facial expression didn't reveal what I was thinking...lol


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 15, 2018)

“I’ve never seen a full grocery store in a CVS before.”

I corrected her that she was in a SuperT and cvs just rented space for the pharmacy. 

Damn.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 16, 2018)

I know this has been posted so many times before. But.
*doing a card lookup at guest service*
Me: “insert your card in the card reader”
Guest: *hands it to me*
Me: “insert it in the card reader”
Guest: “oh” *slides it*
*card reader makes error noise*
Me: “insert it please”
Guest: “chip?”
Me: “yes. Insert it”
Guest: *inserts. Card reader dings and says to remove*
Guest: *stares at me*
Me: “take it out”
Guest: “take it out?”
Me: “yes”
Guest: “did it come up? Does that mean no?”
Me: “if you take your card out I can scan it and see.” 🙃🙃🙃🙃🙃
Literally this exact exchange happens 5 times a day at least


----------



## Dog (Oct 16, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I know this has been posted so many times before. But.
> *doing a card lookup at guest service*
> Me: “insert your card in the card reader”
> Guest: *hands it to me*
> ...


Or they just hand me the item w/ no receipt or card and say “can’t you just look up my purchase with the item?” Like yeah Tracy I can definitely see here by scanning this one package of command hooks that you were the one who bought them


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 16, 2018)

*doing a no receipt return* “you can’t put it back on my card?” No.. we couldn’t find it on your card.. which is WHY WE’RE DOING STORE CREDIT


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 16, 2018)

All this stuff about returns is an equally bad headache when guests call asking about return policies. There are so many people that have a million little details about why something didn't work out for them and they don't have the receipt and when asked how they paid it might be their card or it might be the husband's and the husband away on business and their chip no longer works, blah blah. And when told store credit it isn't fair because they did use a debit card and they have their bank statement and why can't we use that and why can't I tell them over the phone what they will be getting back to see if it's worth their time. And at that point most guests give up and hang up but some guests demand a manager. Sorry GS for those, I tried.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 16, 2018)

Dog said:


> Or they just hand me the item w/ no receipt or card and say “can’t you just look up my purchase with the item?” Like yeah Tracy I can definitely see here by scanning this one package of command hooks that you were the one who bought them


I know it’s on my card! Just look up all my purchases and you’ll find it on there!!


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (Oct 18, 2018)

This was a while ago at SCO
Guest: "Can I get a gift receipt for this gift card?"
Me: "No ma'am, we do not do gift receipts for gift cards. The receipt should say how much is on the card."
Guest: "But it's a gift, why would I want them to know how much I spent?"
... a gift card


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 18, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> This was a while ago at SCO
> Guest: "Can I get a gift receipt for this gift card?"
> Me: "No ma'am, we do not do gift receipts for gift cards. The receipt should say how much is on the card."
> Guest: "But it's a gift, why would I want them to know how much I spent?"
> ... a gift card


I’m fucking triggered by this


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 18, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> This was a while ago at SCO
> Guest: "Can I get a gift receipt for this gift card?"
> Me: "No ma'am, we do not do gift receipts for gift cards. The receipt should say how much is on the card."
> Guest: "But it's a gift, why would I want them to know how much I spent?"
> ... a gift card


😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 18, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> This was a while ago at SCO
> Guest: "Can I get a gift receipt for this gift card?"
> Me: "No ma'am, we do not do gift receipts for gift cards. The receipt should say how much is on the card."
> Guest: "But it's a gift, why would I want them to know how much I spent?"
> ... a gift card





Leo47 said:


> I’m fucking triggered by this


One time a guest managed to crash 3 self checkouts by hitting gift receipt for a gift card.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 19, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> This was a while ago at SCO
> Guest: "Can I get a gift receipt for this gift card?"
> Me: "No ma'am, we do not do gift receipts for gift cards. The receipt should say how much is on the card."
> Guest: "But it's a gift, why would I want them to know how much I spent?"
> ... a gift card


We can’t do gift receipts for them, but you can scan them and print out the balance on a slip it they want that.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 19, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> "do you work here?"


What gave it away? The red shirt, the khakis, the name tag, the walkie, the Zebra in holster, or the forced fake smile? 🙄


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 19, 2018)

They want a gift receipt for their gift card so that way if the person doesn’t want the gift card they can use the gift receipt to return it and get the money back... on a gift card 😂


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 19, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We can’t do gift receipts for them, but you can scan them and print out the balance on a slip it they want that.


Not for non TGT GCs though. Many times people want one for that as proof it was activated.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 22, 2018)

I feel like daily people come up to guest service, and they’re like “I bought meat and it expired the next day.” and I’m like “ohh ok that sucks” and they’re like “can I return it?” and I’m like “did you bring it with you?” and they’re like “no I threw it away.” Ummm no you can’t return something that you’re not giving back. Plus how do I know it was really expired and you didn’t just eat it all and then you’re like “I’m gonna tell them it was expired and I want my money back” lol


----------



## Times Up (Oct 22, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I feel like daily people come up to guest service, and they’re like “I bought meat and it expired the next day.” and I’m like “ohh ok that sucks” and they’re like “can I return it?” and I’m like “did you bring it with you?” and they’re like “no I threw it away.” Ummm no you can’t return something that you’re not giving back. Plus how do I know it was really expired and you didn’t just eat it all and then you’re like “I’m gonna tell them it was expired and I want my money back” lol



Well, all that and if it wasn't expired when they actually bought it, not our problem that they didn't eat or freeze it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 22, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I feel like daily people come up to guest service, and they’re like “I bought meat and it expired the next day.” and I’m like “ohh ok that sucks” and they’re like “can I return it?” and I’m like “did you bring it with you?” and they’re like “no I threw it away.” Ummm no you can’t return something that you’re not giving back. Plus how do I know it was really expired and you didn’t just eat it all and then you’re like “I’m gonna tell them it was expired and I want my money back” lol


People at my store try this ALL THE TIME with produce. Our rule is you gotta have at least half.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 31, 2018)

Guest on the phone after I told her that we don't hold in store (have to do that online):   "Well, can I pay for it over the phone and then pick it up in the store?"

Srsly?  I told her that wasn't safe for her.   Geez....


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 31, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Guest on the phone after I told her that we don't hold in store (have to do that online):   "Well, can I pay for it over the phone and then pick it up in the store?"
> 
> Srsly?  I told her that wasn't safe for her.   Geez....



We'll hold in store if it is something of sufficient value. Tv's, vacuums, and the like. We can hold that for a couple of hours. That funko the caller wants....nope.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 31, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> We'll hold in store if it is something of sufficient value. Tv's, vacuums, and the like. We can hold that for a couple of hours. That funko the caller wants....nope.



It was a Halloween costume.  If we started holding those up at GS they'd kill us... especially the day of Halloween.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 31, 2018)

RightArm said:


> It was a Halloween costume.  If we started holding those up at GS they'd kill us... especially the day of Halloween.



That makes sense. I'd kill the operator who put a question about a Halloween costume through to me in the first place to be honest. That section is just such a well picked over mess that finding one specific costume is a matter of pure luck.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 31, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> That makes sense. I'd kill the operator who put a question about a Halloween costume through to me in the first place to be honest. That section is just such a well picked over mess that finding one specific costume is a matter of pure luck.



You have no idea what it's like to deal with some of these people on the phone. Short of hanging up on them they won't take "no" for an answer.  If I was allowed to hang up, I promise I would in a heartbeat.  I was overheard today and was told I did a good job of being polite even though I was clearly irritated.  And trust me, I made sure to personally thank that Hardlines TM for helping me get through it.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 31, 2018)

RightArm said:


> You have no idea what it's like to deal with some of these people on the phone. Short of hanging up on them they won't take "no" for an answer.  If I was allowed to hang up, I promise I would in a heartbeat.  I was overheard today and was told I did a good job of being polite even though I was clearly irritated.  And trust me, I made sure to personally thank that Hardlines TM for helping me get through it.



You're good. You are screening the calls and dealing with the guests. I don't mind that. We have some operators who don't screen the calls and just walkie that someone in the department has a call they need to pick up. So, the people on the floor end up dealing with the ridiculous callers themselves. I know how frustrating they are to deal with.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 31, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> You're good. You are screening the calls and dealing with the guests. I don't mind that. We have some operators who don't screen the calls and just walkie that someone in the department has a call they need to pick up. So, the people on the floor end up dealing with the ridiculous callers themselves. I know how frustrating they are to deal with.


There's a lot of times where it's best for everyone if the sales floor deals directly with the caller.  Does it really make sense for one person to go back and forth between another person and someone on the phone - "Did they want X or Y?"  "Hold on./Ma'am do you want X or Y?"  "They said Y but they also want to know [details]."  "Okay, we have [details]."  "Hold on/We have [details]."  "They want to compare to any other like objects on the shelf, prices and features."  At what point is that working out any better than someone standing in front of the shelf answering all those questions without it being relayed through a third party?


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 31, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> There's a lot of times where it's best for everyone if the sales floor deals directly with the caller.  Does it really make sense for one person to go back and forth between another person and someone on the phone - "Did they want X or Y?"  "Hold on./Ma'am do you want X or Y?"  "They said Y but they also want to know [details]."  "Okay, we have [details]."  "Hold on/We have [details]."  "They want to compare to any other like objects on the shelf, prices and features."  At what point is that working out any better than someone standing in front of the shelf answering all those questions without it being relayed through a third party?



I get that. On the other hand, Iwas asked to take a call that was nothing more than "Do you guys sell bicycles?" the other day. Ummm, yes we do. Don't need the operator calling me on the walkie to tell me that a guest has a question about bikes for that. I stop what I'm doing and start walking over to bikes only to answer that question. Waste of my time.


----------



## Dog (Nov 1, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> I get that. On the other hand, Iwas asked to take a call that was nothing more than "Do you guys sell bicycles?" the other day. Ummm, yes we do. Don't need the operator calling me on the walkie to tell me that a guest has a question about bikes for that. I stop what I'm doing and start walking over to bikes only to answer that question. Waste of my time.


Lol the FRO at my store transfers the dumbest questions over to the service desk sometimes. 😂 “What time is the store open until?” “Do you know if they have Target in Colorado?” “Are you hiring?”


----------



## Yetive (Nov 1, 2018)

Your stores will have the phones ringing straight to the zebras soon.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 1, 2018)

New IVR (phone tree) coming soon that will get rid of option 0 and when you hit the button for say electronics it will ring straight there. If you need operator there’s an unannounced option 9 that takes you there


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 1, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> You're good. You are screening the calls and dealing with the guests. I don't mind that. We have some operators who don't screen the calls and just walkie that someone in the department has a call they need to pick up. So, the people on the floor end up dealing with the ridiculous callers themselves. I know how frustrating they are to deal with.



Underline mine.  That's a huge difference from "Do you have bicycles?"  That underline portion is "Target.com says you have this bike in stock but your operator sent me to you for physical confirmation.  Can you hold it for me?  Plus are there holes in the frame for accessories?"  So I'm missing something, are you not wanting all calls, including those that need your department?  Or are you only not wanting calls that don't need your department?



Amanda Cantwell said:


> New IVR (phone tree) coming soon that will get rid of option 0 and when you hit the button for say electronics it will ring straight there. If you need operator there’s an unannounced option 9 that takes you there


Too bad the prompts don't work.  Kinda hard to press X for X department when the phone just hangs up on every option except operator.  I have serious doubts that reorganizing the phone tree will fix the problem.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Nov 12, 2018)

I encounter the most  interesting guests! This guest was asking this lady why target shopping carts do not have cup holders? Funny thing is she has the seat opened up where a child sits and put her pop corn in the seat and then thats when she asked why there is no cup holders in a cart! I am wandering why on earth would a cart need a cup holder I mean cool idea to have it just thought it was funny.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 12, 2018)

My husband is an overnight stocker for a regional grocery chain. Their carts are wire frame and have cupholders and a small horizontal "table" which is good for coupons or a phone welded into the handle area.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 12, 2018)

CoolLife24 said:


> I encounter the most  interesting guests! This guest was asking this lady why target shopping carts do not have cup holders? Funny thing is she has the seat opened up where a child sits and put her pop corn in the seat and then thats when she asked why there is no cup holders in a cart! I am wandering why on earth would a cart need a cup holder I mean cool idea to have it just thought it was funny.


A lot of grocery stores have cup holders molded into the metal.

And we do, they are removable instead of permanently fastened.  Our store, they are at the little napkin counter at FA.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 13, 2018)

CoolLife24 said:


> I encounter the most  interesting guests! This guest was asking this lady why target shopping carts do not have cup holders? Funny thing is she has the seat opened up where a child sits and put her pop corn in the seat and then thats when she asked why there is no cup holders in a cart! I am wandering why on earth would a cart need a cup holder I mean cool idea to have it just thought it was funny.


Lucky’s has the cup holders fashioned into their cart handle area. But they also allow you to drink beer as you shop for your groceries. 😁


----------



## Yetive (Nov 13, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> My husband is an overnight stocker for a regional grocery chain. Their carts are wire frame and have cupholders and a small horizontal "table" which is good for coupons or a phone welded into the handle area.



That is what Meijer has.  And on their smaller 2 tier carts too.  I like it


----------



## FarfalleAlfredo (Nov 13, 2018)

I get this often...

Guest:  Do you have *item*?  Is it over here? *walks away*
Me:  *shrugs and walks in the opposite direction*

5 minutes later on the walkie: "Was someone helping a guest find *item*?"  
Me:  "I was but she walked away, I thought she found it."


----------



## FarfalleAlfredo (Nov 13, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> You're good. You are screening the calls and dealing with the guests. I don't mind that. We have some operators who don't screen the calls and just walkie that someone in the department has a call they need to pick up. So, the people on the floor end up dealing with the ridiculous callers themselves. I know how frustrating they are to deal with.



I'd be happy if the operator at my store would be more specific when she's paging a phone call.  All day yesterday I heard "Hardlines you have a call on 80"  Um, what part of Hardlines?  Party, school, home, kitchen, bath, bedding.....  I have no idea how to greet the guest on the phone so they know they have the right person to answer their question.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 13, 2018)

FarfalleAlfredo said:


> I'd be happy if the operator at my store would be more specific when she's paging a phone call.  All day yesterday I heard "Hardlines you have a call on 80"  Um, what part of Hardlines?  Party, school, home, kitchen, bath, bedding.....  I have no idea how to greet the guest on the phone so they know they have the right person to answer their question.


When hardlines actually acknowledges a call in my store, if they didn't hear the area they just ask flat out "What section?"  Try that.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 13, 2018)

Yetive said:


> That is what Meijer has.  And on their smaller 2 tier carts too.  I like it


That's who he works for. And I LOVE those 2-tiers.

Edit to add: Marianos (owned by Kroger) also has 2-tier carts. Can't recall off hand if they also have a cup holder.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 13, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Lucky’s has the cup holders fashioned into their cart handle area. But they also allow you to drink beer as you shop for your groceries. 😁



One of my Kroger stores actually has a bar!


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 13, 2018)

We have a chain here that's owned by Kroger.  Depending on the individual location, I've seen wine bars, sushi stations, barbecue pits, grilling in the meat department, a cheese room, taqueria, wood-fired pizzas, and full service deli.  And every one I've been to has the typical "hot bar", salad bar, an olive bar, a make-your-own-trail-mix station, smoothies and gelato stands.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 13, 2018)

SigningPrincess said:


> I fucking hate the guests in my store. They’re all Russians and Hasidic Jews and act sooooo entitled. Also they barely speak English and have the audacity to ask for help when you can’t understand a damn thing. I really want to transfer to another store with a different guest demographic


Might want to check that attitude, you sound bigoted.  Entitlement syndrome cuts across all demographics.  And there's phone apps called Google Translate and Microsoft Translate, simple to use and accurate enough to get the point across.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 13, 2018)

SigningPrincess said:


> I fucking hate the guests in my store. They’re all Russians and Hasidic Jews and act sooooo entitled. Also they barely speak English and have the audacity to ask for help when you can’t understand a damn thing. I really want to transfer to another store with a different guest demographic


“I’m not a racist/antisemetic but...”


----------



## Gain Detergent (Nov 13, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Might want to check that attitude, you sound bigoted.  Entitlement syndrome cuts across all demographics.  And there's phone apps called Google Translate and Microsoft Translate, simple to use and accurate enough to get the point across.


Yeah I’m a bigot but at least I’m no SJW


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 13, 2018)

The amount of people asking “I bought x item a week/month/whatever ago and it’s going to be on sale on Black Friday, can I get a price adjustment?” 

NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 13, 2018)

SigningPrincess said:


> Yeah I’m a bigot but at least I’m no SJW


Your point?  You apparently hate people based on superficial physical traits.  Because of this hate, your vision is skewed, where you refuse to see the faults of people whose traits are that which you like and you refuse to see the virtues in the people whose traits you hate.  Therefore instead of seeing that all people do the same thing, you reinforce your own hatred by looking for the worst in some and the best in others and ignore what doesn't support that.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 13, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> The amount of people asking “I bought x item a week/month/whatever ago and it’s going to be on sale on Black Friday, can I get a price adjustment?”
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!


Omfg.  I'm already getting calls about that.


----------



## Gain Detergent (Nov 13, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Your point?  You apparently hate people based on superficial physical traits.  Because of this hate, your vision is skewed, where you refuse to see the faults of people whose traits are that which you like and you refuse to see the virtues in the people whose traits you hate.  Therefore instead of seeing that all people do the same thing, you reinforce your own hatred by looking for the worst in some and the best in others and ignore what doesn't support that.


You are so right. Thank you for opening my eyes to that.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 13, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> A lot of grocery stores have cup holders molded into the metal.
> 
> And we do, they are removable instead of permanently fastened.  Our store, they are at the little napkin counter at FA.


We actually got new reshop carts that have cup holders. They’re about 25% the size of the plastic carts though, but I guess the reason we got them is so that we’d stay on top of reshop faster.


----------



## LearningTree (Nov 13, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> We actually got new reshop carts that have cup holders. They’re about 25% the size of the plastic carts though, but I guess the reason we got them is so that we’d stay on top of reshop faster.



Pics please!


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 14, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> Pics please!


I took these last week-








To my understanding, it's not a company wide thing, but someone from my leadership team saw them in Nordstrom Rack and wanted to get them lol


----------



## MoreForLess (Nov 14, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> This was a while ago at SCO
> Guest: "Can I get a gift receipt for this gift card?"
> Me: "No ma'am, we do not do gift receipts for gift cards. The receipt should say how much is on the card."
> Guest: "But it's a gift, why would I want them to know how much I spent?"
> ... a gift card


Eh. If they come to the SD, I’ll just scan the receipt and print one. If the recipient wants to return it, they can have a merch card all they want. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## LearningTree (Nov 14, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> I took these last week-
> View attachment 6602
> 
> View attachment 6603
> ...



From a guest perspective I would love to have these in all Targets, for shopping. From a reshop perspective, this would better than the regular carts or the 3 tiers...easier to maneuver especially during peak times.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 14, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> From a guest perspective I would love to have these in all Targets, for shopping. From a reshop perspective, this would better than the regular carts or the 3 tiers...easier to maneuver especially during peak times.


The reshop piles up quickly, so I could get stressful making a dozen trips for reshop in a shift. But lately we’ve had team members with dedicated reshop shifts, so that helps a lot.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 14, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> From a guest perspective I would love to have these in all Targets, for shopping. From a reshop perspective, this would better than the regular carts or the 3 tiers...easier to maneuver especially during peak times.


Three tiers hold more stuff, hanging, folded and packages.  When you consider walking time these little carts would be more wasteful of time.  Putting out the same amount of reshop but taking more loads to put that same amount out will eat up too much time simply from needing to walk away from the area to load back up and walking back far more often.

But using a smaller cart to put the same amount out will be great for your pedometer and your bathroom scale.


----------



## LearningTree (Nov 15, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Three tiers hold more stuff, hanging, folded and packages.  When you consider walking time these little carts would be more wasteful of time.  Putting out the same amount of reshop but taking more loads to put that same amount out will eat up too much time simply from needing to walk away from the area to load back up and walking back far more often.
> 
> But using a smaller cart to put the same amount out will be great for your pedometer and your bathroom scale.


 I guess it depends on how your store handles reshops. My team would wait until they could fill the 3-tiers to the brim before tackling reshops. At that point it would take forever. With the smaller carts, I could see them working on reshops sooner and more often, making it a less daunting task.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 15, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> I guess it depends on how your store handles reshops. My team would wait until they could fill the 3-tiers to the brim before tackling reshops. At that point it would take forever. With the smaller carts, I could see them working on reshops sooner and more often, making it a less daunting task.


Sorting would probably be roughly the same.  It seems longer, but that's because it's done at one time instead of broken up over several times.  It's the back and forth between the location of the items you are putting back and the location of where reshop is held while waiting to be sorted that adds time.  Walking back to where it's held 6 times with a small cart will take up far more time than walking back only twice.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 15, 2018)

Gain Detergent said:


> Yeah I’m a bigot but at least I’m no SJW



Jake, is that you?


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Dec 6, 2018)

I got called over to P-Fresh to help a guest who had intercepted an OPU team member looking for a steak.  I went over there and I asked him what he was looking for, and he said he was looking for a "rabbi" steak.

It took me a few seconds to realize that he wanted a "ribeye."  But he kept saying it as "rabbi."

Me: "Oh, a ribeye?"
Guest: "Yes, a rabbi steak."

FTR, we were out and they were on order.  And he was very disappointed.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 6, 2018)

Did it come with a yarmulke?


----------



## Pattern Finder (Dec 8, 2018)

I’ve had too many guests who parked on the first level, shopped on the first level, and then proceeded to ask, “Excuse me, is this the first floor?” after they finished shopping heading towards the exit/entrance parking lots...

And the other entrance/exit doors right beside Guest Service leads right outside full view of a busy street with parked cars and pedestrians walking on the sidewalk. You can literally turn your head 90 degrees and see this from the parking lot entrance/exit doorways.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Dec 10, 2018)

"Why wont you look it up to see if you have it?!" Because it's a Walmart brand and this is target..

This was after her showing me on her phone on the Walmart app and me repeatedly telling her it's a Walmart brand only item


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 15, 2018)

I swear guests make up imaginary shit just to waste our time.

I had a guy ask for a jump suit for a woman.  I started asking "One piece, floor length?" and he said no, it was a two piece outfit, top and bottom.  I ended up showing him pictures of jump suits and he said that wasn't it at all.  Then he said that it was more like a jogging suit.  "Jogging suit?  Sweat pants and sweat top?" and he said no, not those.  It was a single item, top and bottom.  I sent him to active wear and never did figure out what he wanted.

Another woman wanted a sports bra, but not like the sports bras she could see on the floor.  Okay, so started asking questions, she wanted a sports bra with no padding.  I showed how the padding could be taken out, and she said nope, she wanted a sports bra without the padding at all.  She saw a regular bra that someone had dumped with the sports bras, and said "It's like this, where can I find more?"  I told her it was a regular bra and she said "oh" and asked where those were and wandered off.  I never did figure out if she wanted a bra or a sports bra.

I had a guy who didn't like the 0+ month nipples because his baby, full term, was only 2 days old.  I asked if a doctor's advice was involved, explained suck reflex and why preemie nipples are different and how 0+ was appropriate for a 2 day old baby and a preemie nipple will simply piss off a full term hungry baby, but nope he wanted a nipple that was packaged as 0 months, not 0+ months.

Another guy insisted he needed milk powder for his week old baby.  Every time I asked "Do you mean infant formula?", nope the doctor said milk powder.

There was the woman who asked for slippers for babies.  I'm frowning and trying to think of everything in our footwear when she said "It's like socks, they're slipper socks."  I asked, "you mean socks with grippers?" and she said yes.  Got to the socks and that was a definite no.  She said "They are socks with slippers sewn around them.  Do you have those?"


----------



## Dog (Dec 20, 2018)

A lady called guest relations today and told them that we took her money and stole her stuff because we wouldn’t honor the misprint for the dumb unicorn in the ad. Smh 😷


----------



## Greenie (Dec 21, 2018)

While I’m waiting in the OPU line after work

—um excuse me (tap tap tap on my shoulder) this line is to pick up orders. 

Yes, I know. I have an order. Please don’t touch me. 

—you work here. 

Yes, I do and I also shop here. 

—-you shouldn’t be allowed to get in this line This line is for CUSTOMERS. 

Yes, and since I placed an order I am a customer. 

By this time the GSTM comes over and says Hey Green. Got an order today? I say sure do. 

The TM brings me my order and I say thanks a lot, good luck tonight, blah blah. 

The TM turns to the guest behind me and asks for ID. The woman loses it. LOSES IT. Starts screaming about employees getting special treatment and how dare I not be asked for ID. Last thing I hear is her screaming for the store manager. “I want the manager. I want the store manager. Now now now now!”


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 21, 2018)

Greenie said:


> While I’m waiting in the OPU line after work
> 
> —um excuse me (tap tap tap on my shoulder) this line is to pick up orders.
> 
> ...


I always ask for ID... I carded the STL. Most other TMs have their ID ready anyways


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 21, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I always ask for ID... I carded the STL. Most other TMs have their ID ready anyways


Same, I always go through the standard procedure no matter who it is. In fact, I think my STL would be disappointed in me if I _didn’t _ask for his ID. The other TM and guest were acting childish though.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Dec 21, 2018)

Love love love the guests who get mad at you because they don't have their ID and you won't release the item to them.  Better yet they're picking it up for someone else and they're not listed as an alternate


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 22, 2018)

Last time I was waiting to pick up my order on my break, people kept cutting me. I’d be like “excuse me, I’m in line.” “Oh, I thought you work here.” “I do work here which means I don’t have time to Christmas shop so I’m in line for my order.” Or even better when they just look at me and turn back around, not caring they just cut me in line. And then my watch dings telling me I need to take deep breaths lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 22, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> Same, I always go through the standard procedure no matter who it is. In fact, I think my STL would be disappointed in me if I _didn’t _ask for his ID. The other TM and guest were acting childish though.


This I thought he was testing me lol


blitzsofttm said:


> Love love love the guests who get mad at you because they don't have their ID and you won't release the item to them.  Better yet they're picking it up for someone else and they're not listed as an alternate


i just have them open the email where it says “please present photo ID at order pickup”


----------



## blitzsofttm (Dec 22, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> i just have them open the email where it says “please present photo ID at order pickup”



Yeah I tell them it says it as well but you know our guests, they are incapable of reading.  Even had a guest once snap at me because he asked where it said you could only exchange open video games and I pointed it out on his receipt.  Well I didn't see it.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 22, 2018)

“Well tell ‘em to fix it so you can get more in”

Yeah I’ll get right on that, definitely going to bring it up in my next meeting with Cornell, Potts and other members of the board 🙄 you Doctor Eggman lookin ass motherfucker


----------



## Greenie (Dec 25, 2018)

“But I called two weeks ago and you had it in stock!”

Lady, you didn’t think we would sell any of them?


----------



## daemon (Jan 3, 2019)

"do you not have any 32 inch TV's on display?" As she stands in front of the TV wall that starts at 43".


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 7, 2019)

Guest: I'm looking for the original Cards of Humanity game.
Me: Well, here's where it is, *scans it*, and we're out of stock right now. 
Guest: Oh, here's one! *picks up green box that is an expansion pack*
Me: That's the expansion pack. You add it to the original box.
Guest: So it's not the actual game?
Me: No. It's an expansion pack.
Guest: But it says Cards of Humanity on it. It's not the original?
Me: No, it's an _expansion pack_. 
Guest: But I want the original game.
Me: We are out of stock of the original. That is an expansion pack.
Guest: *tosses it in her cart* I can make it work.


----------



## RedcardReba (Jan 7, 2019)

Guest wants me to price match another Target store cookies, which were on clearance.  I explain policy.  She looks at me and says,"too many words."

Guest was Target tm.

Ha


----------



## Greenie (Jan 8, 2019)

“Can I buy this?” (Holding a shampoo bottle)

Yep. This is a STORE where you PURCHASE things.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 9, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This I thought he was testing me lol
> 
> i just have them open the email where it says “please present photo ID at order pickup”



you don't need to check ID if the guest has their Wallet barcode, the barcode from the Target app, or from Target.com (you'll notice it doesn't bring you to the "Check guest ID" page)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 9, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> you don't need to check ID if the guest has their Wallet barcode, the barcode from the Target app, or from Target.com (you'll notice it doesn't bring you to the "Check guest ID" page)


At my store we're told to always check ID. Also you can look up by wallet? that's sick.

@mobilelady @tmap98 (sorry I know I've been tagging both of you lately)... order details page in mygo needs to show alternate's name too... for stores that still do have to check ID with t.com barcode.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 9, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store we're told to always check ID. Also you can look up by wallet? that's sick.



the barcode in Wallet/App/.com is a "secured" barcode, therefore you don't need to check ID. this was mentioned in the Fulfillment Q4 guide.

barcodes that were in emails (those sent to alternates, for example) were "unsecured" barcodes, so it prompts you to check ID.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 10, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> the barcode in Wallet/App/.com is a "secured" barcode, therefore you don't need to check ID. this was mentioned in the Fulfillment Q4 guide.
> 
> barcodes that were in emails (those sent to alternates, for example) were "unsecured" barcodes, so it prompts you to check ID.


Why not “secure” email barcodes?

I’m gonna check ID every time until my GSTL tells me otherwise.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 10, 2019)

the barcode in the target app and on target.com is just your wallet barcode, so they obviously can’t send it via email because it changes frequently. that’s also why it’ll show Orders for Account when a guest has multiple orders and you scan that barcode.


----------



## Hardline Betty (Jan 11, 2019)

Kaitii said:


> "do you work here?"


I always reply with "no, not really"


----------



## mobilelady (Jan 15, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store we're told to always check ID. Also you can look up by wallet? that's sick.
> 
> @mobilelady @tmap98 (sorry I know I've been tagging both of you lately)... order details page in mygo needs to show alternate's name too... for stores that still do have to check ID with t.com barcode.


Not sure, I have passed this on to check if this will be in the new Pickup app.


----------



## MoreForLess (Feb 7, 2019)

Phone call from tonight:

Me: Thank you for calling Target. My name is MoreForLess. How can I help you?
Guest: Hi, I was in there yesterday and bought some fruit cups. When I got home, they were leaking all over the place. I want a replacement.
Me: Sure. If you bring the merch and receipt in, we should have no problem doing an exchange for you.
G: I already threw away the fruit cups. Do I really have to bring them back?
Me: Yes, you do.
G: That’s ridiculous. I’m emailing corporate office.
Me: Okay. Thank you for calling Target. Have a nice evening

Like, what store ANYWHERE accepts returns/exchanges without the merchandise?


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 7, 2019)

Lmaoo I get this question all the time “I bought some meat and it was bad can I get a refund” “yeah just bring it in and we’ll return it” “I already threw it away” “I can’t return it without actually getting the product back” _scoff_ like “bad” my ass you probably ate all of it already


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 7, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Lmaoo I get this question all the time “I bought some meat and it was bad can I get a refund” “yeah just bring it in and we’ll return it” “I already threw it away” “I can’t return it without actually getting the product back” _scoff_ like “bad” my ass you probably ate all of it already


someone does this with dog food. The dog always hates the exact same kind of food yet eats ¾ of it.


----------



## Shoptilyoupop (Feb 7, 2019)

A guest showed me a small rip in a box, let's say it was a blender; then said there was one other of the same item on the shelf, but she doesn't feel like running back to get it. Looks expectantly at me. I say I cannot go run for it and leave the register. She asks if she can have a discount. I put my finger in the rip and it is so small, and you can feel the inner packaging intact, so no harm to the item inside. She wants a TL. 

A TL comes over and hears the whole story, including seeing my finger in the box rip. She says the guest can have it 10% off. The guest asks can she have 10% off of the other blender without the rip in the box? The TL shows slight annoyance and says no, 10% off this one or full price on the other one. The guest takes the 10% off the ripped one.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2019)

Shoptilyoupop said:


> A guest showed me a small rip in a box, let's say it was a blender; then said there was one other of the same item on the shelf, but she doesn't feel like running back to get it. Looks expectantly at me. I say I cannot go run for it and leave the register. She asks if she can have a discount. I put my finger in the rip and it is so small, and you can feel the inner packaging intact, so no harm to the item inside. She wants a TL.
> 
> A TL comes over and hears the whole story, including seeing my finger in the box rip. She says the guest can have it 10% off. The guest asks can she have 10% off of the other blender without the rip in the box? The TL shows slight annoyance and says no, 10% off this one or full price on the other one. The guest takes the 10% off the ripped one.


My TL isn’t a pushover for that. You only get a discount if the actual item is damaged. A small amount of damage to the packaging doesn’t warrant a discount.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 7, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> My TL isn’t a pushover for that. You only get a discount if the actual item is damaged. A small amount of damage to the packaging doesn’t warrant a discount.


My store is 10%. One time the new GSTL did 15 but that was only once. Everything else is 10 no haggle. One time the ETL GE said 5.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 8, 2019)

MoreForLess said:


> Like, what store ANYWHERE accepts returns/exchanges without the merchandise?



The big local grocery chain around here. If you buy something and get it home and its bad, you bring your receipt back for a refund.

Presumably if you wait a week or two (or a high value item) there would be more questions, but if your sour cream is fuzzy or a container is leaky, they don't want it back.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 2, 2019)

"This one time, when we were kids, we were playing with Tonka toys. You know, those indestructible ones? Well, we decided to drop a cee-ment block on a Tonka truck once and we squashed it." 

(This was the only thing I remember from my 8 hour cashiering stint today.)


----------



## GuestWho (Mar 2, 2019)

"_How did I come in? Like where is the door_?"

Me: How do you not know how you came in?!?! 😫


----------



## LUR99 (Mar 3, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> My TL isn’t a pushover for that. You only get a discount if the actual item is damaged. A small amount of damage to the packaging doesn’t warrant a discount.



I get so annoyed and have to hide my annoyed face when a cashier calls me over because a guests wants to know how much they can get off if the packaging is damaged. We don't give a discount on damaged packaging, only if the actual item has damage. One guest was very angry because I wouldn't discount the $20 make your own necklace set for his daughter. The box was damaged but everything was in the box, nothing was missing. He was hoping to get it for $2 lol. 
Or the guests who demand a discount because it's the last item on the shelf lol. 
And then we have the guests, who ask if I can lower the price on a clearance item more. I had this guy bring up a baby gate that was already 70% off, he said oh it's the last one and I will buy it if you can make it even cheaper for me. I told him, that it was already 70% off and I could not get him any additional discounts. He got rude and tried to haggle even more. Finally he said fine I just won't get it then and sat it down, hoping I would budge. The lady behind him picked it up and said wow this is cheap, I will buy it, went to SCO and bought it 😄.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 3, 2019)

LUR99 said:


> The lady behind him picked it up and said wow this is cheap, I will buy it, went to SCO and bought it 😄.


Too bad she used SCO.  Had I been backup cashiering and she came into my line I'd have given her a couple reusable bag 5¢ coupons for the perfect timing.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 3, 2019)

LUR99 said:


> I had this guy bring up a baby gate that was already 70% off, he said oh it's the last one and I will buy it if you can make it even cheaper for me. I told him, that it was already 70% off and I could not get him any additional discounts. He got rude and tried to haggle even more. Finally he said fine I just won't get it then and sat it down, hoping I would budge. The lady behind him picked it up and said wow this is cheap, I will buy it, went to SCO and bought it 😄.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣Instant Karma!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 3, 2019)

Omg I hate the “this is the last one can I get a discount” like what is even the thought process behind this? What? You’re not special for buying something that apparently a lot of other people are buying too?? 

Or “I’m making a big purchase today, can I get a discount since I’m spending so much?” Ummm no one is forcing you to spend so much????


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 3, 2019)

Today a lady was wanting to return an alarm clock (considered an electronic) that she bought in January. I scanned her receipt, scanned the clock, “you can’t do this refund” popped up. I looked at the receipt, under the alarm clock it said “return by 2/10/19”. I said “oh sorry you can’t return this your receipt is expired” she said “you are seriously telling me I’m stuck with this alarm clock? I don’t want it.” “Yep says right here you had to return it by the 10th.” “Well no one told me that.” “You were informed the second you purchased the item and your receipt printed out with the date you needed to return it by on it. Sorry you didn’t see it.” “Well you people need to have a better policy on informing your customers on your STUPID return policy” ok lady I’ll keep that in mind, next


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 3, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Or “I’m making a big purchase today, can I get a discount since I’m spending so much?” Ummm no one is forcing you to spend so much????



Sure, I can save you 5% today and everyday...


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

So many of these threads exist already....


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> And??


And....? Use one of those. There’s a search bar for a reason


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

fuck off you sour puss, why do you feel it's necessary to leave a snarky remark instead of just going to that forum yourself.  Have fun being a "GSA4lyfe" ya bum


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

Isn't it funny, that the people who harp about positivity are always really terrible, hateful, people?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> fuck off you sour puss, why do you feel it's necessary to leave a snarky remark instead of just going to that forum yourself.  Have fun being a "GSA4lyfe" ya bum





princessgsa said:


> You seriously have nothing better to do than bitch about this thread? Seriously? I just made an account and wanted a simple discussion. Not everyone has sat on this thread for years and analyzed every topic like you. Cant relate. Go take your miserable self somewhere else. Your"gsa for lyfe" title is really getting to you huh because your annoying and rude. Whos proud to even be a GSA for life. Yikes.


Lol people are so sensitive. Also it’s a handle... princess and piggie lover don’t exactly scream “success” either. Just stating there’s no need to start another thread on the same topic. Learn to relax


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> LMAO exactly right!! When being a gsa is life so much that you make it your username. 😂Dudes been sitting on a target thread since 2017. Cant relate.



Ha, your thread got merged.


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Lol people are so sensitive. Also it’s a handle... princess and piggie lover don’t exactly scream “success” either. Just stating there’s no need to start another thread on the same topic. Learn to relax


you weren't just stating something, you had a snippy comment of telling her to learn how to use the search bar just mine your own business if you have nothing positive to add.. keyboard warrior


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Learn to stop being judgmental over a post that wasn't even bothering you. Would hate to work alongside you. Alot of your replies seem critical. Evaluate that your sitting on a target forum being critical behind a computer screen with the title of "gsa for life". Cmon now.


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> you weren't just stating something, you had a snippy comment of telling her to learn how to use the search bar just mine your own business if you have nothing positive to add.. keyboard warrior



I have to question why someone who joined an hour ago is already starting shit


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Learn to stop being judgmental over a post that wasn't even bothering you. Would hate to work alongside you. Alot of your replies seem critical. Evaluate that your sitting on a target forum being critical behind a computer screen with the title of "gsa for life". Cmon now.


Not that I need your approval but do you really think if I was a gsa for ever I would advertise that? That’s the position I started in and had when I created the account. I told you to learn to use a search bar and you’re actually trying to argue and insult someone over an online forum. Look in the mirror.


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

NKG said:


> I have to question why someone who joined an hour ago is already starting shit



Fresh meat


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Sorry we have not dedicated years to a target forum. Pretty pathetic. Never thought people would be so rude on this website. Cant wait to deactivate.



Byeeee


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Sorry we have not dedicated years to a target forum. Pretty pathetic. Never thought people would be so rude on this website. Cant wait to deactivate.



Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

NKG said:


> I have to question why someone who joined an hour ago is already starting shit


I have to question who are you and was anyone talking to you?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

I’m just so confused why their only insults are the fact my user name has GSA in it, when they’re clearly both still currently GSAs.....


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I’m just so confused why their only insults are the fact my user name has GSA in it, when they’re clearly both still currently GSAs.....



OP hurt itself in confusion.


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> I have to question who are you and was anyone talking to you?



I'm NKG and this is a public forum.


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I’m just so confused why their only insults are the fact my user name has GSA in it, when they’re clearly both still currently GSAs.....


wow you guys are really wack, this all started because of you snarky comment, and its because you seem like the type of person to take target as a very serious career.. calm down a bit you aint shit because youve trained in multiple areas of target


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

NPC said:


> OP hurt itself in confusion.


noone has acknowledged you this whole time, why are you still going?


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> wow you guys are really wack, this all started because of you snarky comment, and its because you seem like the type of person to take target as a very serious career.. calm down a bit you aint shit because youve trained in multiple areas of target



In life, you can't control others. You can only control your reaction to others. Namaste.


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> wow you guys are really wack, this all started because of you snarky comment, and its because you seem like the type of person to take target as a very serious career.. calm down a bit you aint shit because youve trained in multiple areas of target



Your wack for picking a fight an hour of joining this site 🤷‍♀️


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> noone has acknowledged you this whole time, why are you still going?



Thanks for the acknowledge


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 3, 2019)

Trying to be impartial here, gsa4lyfe's phrasing did sound a little short, though I seriously doubt he meant it as such.  Say the words out loud, you can hear the likely tone, it isn't warm and friendly.  However, the reaction by piggielover was freaking ridiculous and he needs to be put in the corner with his head against the wall until he can learn to talk nicely and play well with others.


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

NKG said:


> Your wack for picking a fight an hour of joining this site 🤷‍♀️


at least I won't be keeping this account for almost 3 years and continue to argue with people over something that wasn't even their business


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> at least I won't be keeping this account for almost 3 years and continue to argue with people over something that wasn't even their business



So this is your last day on this site?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> noone has acknowledged you this whole time, why are you still going?


You also inserted yourself into this thread sooooo



piggielover said:


> wow you guys are really wack, this all started because of you snarky comment, and its because you seem like the type of person to take target as a very serious career.. calm down a bit you aint shit because youve trained in multiple areas of target



You’re rwally not playing to your audience....tons of people on here have worked for target for quite some time. I don’t know if insulting me for taking my job serious is the best direction to go


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

NKG said:


> So this is your last day on this site?


when did I say that?


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> at least I won't be keeping this account for almost 3 years and continue to argue with people over something that wasn't even their business



Pig meat apparently is similar to human flesh.


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> You also inserted yourself into this thread sooooo
> 
> 
> 
> You’re rwally not playing to your audience....tons of people on here have worked for target for quite some time. I don’t know if insulting me for taking my job serious is the best direction to go


knew it


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Trying to be impartial here, gsa4lyfe's phrasing did sound a little short, though I seriously doubt he meant it as such.  Say the words out loud, you can hear the likely tone, it isn't warm and friendly.  However, the reaction by piggielover was freaking ridiculous and he needs to be put in the corner with his head against the wall until he can learn to talk nicely and play well with others.


I agree it wasn’t the nicest way to word it but the reaction definitely made it worth it


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

NPC said:


> Pig meat apparently is similar to human flesh.


hahaha youre nerdy remarks arent funny and are getting old


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> when did I say that?



By implying you don't plan on being here for 3 years.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> knew it


You’re right though making a bunch of money working in retail is a terrible decision. Using this forum to pass time when I’m bored, terrible decision. If target sucks and this forum sucks confused why you’re still responding


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> You do realize GSA loser 4 life started this whole thing. I literally wanted to genuinely talk to people and he comes in with a rude remark starting. Cant give you losers any more of my time. Have fun sitting on a freakin target forum for years and years its so sad to see people actually dedicating full on years and life to a retail forum.



Did you reactivate your account to post this?


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Trying to be impartial here, gsa4lyfe's phrasing did sound a little short, though I seriously doubt he meant it as such.  Say the words out loud, you can hear the likely tone, it isn't warm and friendly.  However, the reaction by piggielover was freaking ridiculous and he needs to be put in the corner with his head against the wall until he can learn to talk nicely and play well with others.


you're quite the cringey person aren't you?


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

NKG said:


> By implying you don't plan on being here for 3 years.


and that means im closing my account tomorrow to you?


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> I dont want to argue.



Boy you just powered on through though.


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> and that means im closing my account tomorrow to you?



Piggie lover....you know its wrong to mate with animals right? Peta wouldn't approve


----------



## piggielover (Mar 3, 2019)

NKG said:


> Piggie lover....you know its wrong to mate with animals right? Peta wouldn't approve


nice attempt at trying to crack a joke


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> nice attempt at trying to crack a joke



Crack is wack


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Just quit being tough and snippy on a target forum to someone who has not dedicated years and years to this forum like you have. I didnt bother you at all until you started. I wasnt even rude until u because rude. Dont take your anger out on me because your stuck in a shitty retail job for a while now and cant escape.


I mean you misinterpreted my post for rude and tried to personally insult me lol so not sure what you mean by that. I also love my job and I’m not stuck at all. Accepted multiple promotions and plan on staying with target as long as they keep treating me as well as they currently are. I use this site as a time passer and a “fun fact” site. Most people here like their job that’s why they’re on this site.


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

piggielover said:


> nice attempt at trying to crack a joke



After making love, does your partner say, "that'll do pig....that'll do."


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Thank you!!! I was just trying to genuinly talk to people and be nice! I dont want to argue. I wanted to hear opinions. My bad that i didnt see other forums about the same topic. Seemed as though they were from a while ago. He started this all.


Again, impartial, you got your feelings hurt a little too much over it.  Every online forum I've ever been on, people say to search the threads to newcomers.  I'd suggest taking a few minutes afk and you'll likely realize no meanness was meant.


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Again, impartial, you got your feelings hurt a little too much over it.  Every online forum I've ever been on, people say to search the threads to newcomers.  I'd suggest taking a few minutes afk and you'll likely realize *no meanness was meant.*



Well not at first.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 3, 2019)

NKG said:


> Crack is wack


In your opinion.  Most men and some women like crack.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Really because it seems like someone else saw it as rude too. Hm. I enjoyed reading forums once and a while from google as well and so i made an account yet theres so many rude annoying people on here. Wouldnt have started all this if you didnt make a snarky remark. Just saying


Again I don’t think snarky = personally offensive. While I’m not offended you still attempted to personally attack me but then tell me I’m the asshole?


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> In your opinion.  Most men and some women like crack.



Whoah there just a saying


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Really because it seems like someone else saw it as rude too. Hm. I enjoyed reading forums once and a while from google as well and so i made an account yet theres so many rude annoying people on here. Wouldnt have started all this if you didnt make a snarky remark. Just saying


Woah!  Don't put words in my mouth.  I said "short", not "rude".  Big difference.  One is insult meant, one is insult not meant, just not friendly either.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 3, 2019)

so... guests saying those darndest (dumbest) things huh


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Wouldnt have started all this if you didnt make a snarky remark. Just saying



Things your stepdad said while disciplining you.


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Because i was minding my own businesss and you came along and started. Whatever dude why am i still catering to this BS with a bunch of target kiss asses



Said the girl who re-actived her account to have the last word


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

NKG said:


> Said the girl who re-actived her account to have the last word



Jokes on her, commie will have the last word.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 3, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> so... guests saying those darndest (dumbest) things huh


I really like this thread and don't want it to be locked up bc off topic 
can everyone stop or at least take it to a sucky thread lol


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

NPC said:


> Jokes on her, commie will have the last word.



True. Daddy Commie will stop this car


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I really like this thread and don't want it to be locked up bc off topic
> can everyone stop or at least take it to a sucky thread lol


While I agree someone combined it with this one for some reason


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 3, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> While I agree someone combined it with this one for some reason


@commiecorvus can we uncombined or at least get this train back on track


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Your all typical internet trolls who think there tough behind a keyboard yet your all probably living in your mothers basements working at target as kiss asses while living on a fucking retail forum straight after they hit end work.



🤔 I'm the internet troll 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Your all typical internet trolls who think there tough behind a keyboard, yet your all probably living in your mothers basements working at target as kiss asses while living on a fucking retail forum straight after they hit end work.



Shows what you know. Houses in my state don't even have basements.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 3, 2019)

princessgsa said:


> Your all typical internet trolls who think there tough behind a keyboard, yet your all probably living in your mothers basements working at target as kiss asses while living on a fucking retail forum straight after they hit end work.


hey my life may be a mess but at least I know your vs. you're


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 3, 2019)

*Similar threads get combined all the time.*
*We don't usually comment on why.

Nothing to see here.*
*Please go back to bitching about the guests.
Don't make me stop this car.*


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2019)

So this one time, a guest joined this site and called us trolls.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

I just really hate when you’re standing next to the bathroom at guest service and they ask where the bathroom is. Or when you’re at guests service and they ask you where something is and pretend they’ve never been to a retail store before. Uhhhh where are your clothes???? Idk lady look around for maybe 30 seconds and you’ll find it


----------



## NPC (Mar 3, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> *Similar threads get combined all the time.*
> *We don't usually comment on why.
> 
> Nothing to see here.*
> ...








Come on...one last gif. Its funny.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 3, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I just really hate when you’re standing next to the bathroom a guest service and they ask where the bathroom is. Or when you’re at guests service and they ask you where something is and pretend they’ve never been to a retail store before. Uhhhh where are your clothes???? Idk lady look around for maybe 30 seconds and you’ll find it


one time a guest asked me if we sell food. like not even produce which I know some targets don't have (we do). just food. I was like ??? have you been in the 21st century? have you been in a target before?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 3, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> one time a guest asked me if we sell food. like not even produce which I know some targets don't have (we do). just food. I was like ??? have you been in the 21st century? have you been in a target before?


Sometimes I just want to tell them “I’m more than happy to help you once you’ve tried for atleast 4 minutes”


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 3, 2019)

No tag, it must be FREE!


----------



## Dog (Mar 3, 2019)

a teenage girl pitched a fit because she returned clothes behind her mom’s back that were paid for using a redcard and I put the money back on the card. Guess she wanted cash back so she could go buy things at VS without her mom knowing and it was somehow my fault lol


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 4, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Sometimes I just want to tell them “I’m more than happy to help you once you’ve tried for atleast 4 minutes”


Unfortunately, we now have to hand hold our guests.


----------



## Greenie (Mar 4, 2019)

I don’t know why it’s not scanning! Why isn’t it scanning?! Scan!! Scan!!

——This lady is at a closed regular register trying to go SCO on it.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 4, 2019)

Dog said:


> a teenage girl pitched a fit because she returned clothes behind her mom’s back that were paid for using a redcard and I put the money back on the card. Guess she wanted cash back so she could go buy things at VS without her mom knowing and it was somehow my fault lol


.. thanks for the idea 😂😂


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 4, 2019)

“Do you have any coupons for me” “Is any of this on cartwheel” ummmm I wouldn’t know I’m a teenager that lives at home so I don’t pay attention to the sales of ziploc bags or baby clothes.. srry


----------



## GuestWho (Mar 4, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Sure, I can save you 5% today and everyday...


Still promoting those RedCards, I see!

On my second day, I *nearly* got a guest to sign up for one! She was so sweet about it too! But she didn't have a bank slip...

Who's f@&#ing idea was that?! Nobody carries a bank slip with them! EVER!!


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 4, 2019)

RedShirt007 said:


> Still promoting those RedCards, I see!
> 
> On my second day, I *nearly* got a guest to sign up for one! She was so sweet about it too! But she didn't have a bank slip...
> 
> ...


At my store we call over the GSTL and have them help the guest sign up online on their phone (since all you need is account and routing number and everyone has that) and so at the end of the day the store gets the card but the person who called over the GSTL gets the shout-out and recognition


----------



## GuestWho (Mar 4, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> At my store we call over the GSTL and have them help the guest sign up online on their phone (since all you need is account and routing number and everyone has that) and so at the end of the day the store gets the card but the person who called over the GSTL gets the shout-out and recognition


Now I'm sad... That would've looked great, for me to get a RedCard on Day 2. 😟

She (_the guest_) said when she comes back to sign up for it, she will bring up my name so I get the credit. The GSTL thanked me, but I haven't the slightest idea if she ever came back. 😕


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 4, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> At my store we call over the GSTL and have them help the guest sign up online on their phone (since all you need is account and routing number and everyone has that) and so at the end of the day the store gets the card but the person who called over the GSTL gets the shout-out and recognition


You can also use the registry iPads. They can print a paper application or log into team member mode and just go to safari.


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 4, 2019)

NPC said:


> Isn't it funny, that the people who harp about positivity are always really terrible, hateful, people?



Not meee!


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 4, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> At my store we call over the GSTL and have them help the guest sign up online on their phone (since all you need is account and routing number* and everyone has that*) and so at the end of the day the store gets the card but the person who called over the GSTL gets the shout-out and recognition



I wouldn't have that information available while I'm out and about unless I actually had my checkbook with me.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> I wouldn't have that information available while I'm out and about unless I actually had my checkbook with me.


Anyone with mobile banking and a smart phone has that information.  Mobile banking provides both when you look at your account details.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 4, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> I wouldn't have that information available while I'm out and about unless I actually had my checkbook with me.


If I open up my bank app and press account details it will tell me, takes like 30 seconds


----------



## ShortTM (Mar 4, 2019)

Speaking of Red Cards. When I got mine years ago I was able to apply in store with only my bank debit card. Is this still possible or do people need a check?


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Anyone with mobile banking and a smart phone has that information.  Mobile banking provides both when you look at your account details.



Absolutely not. And I checked both my bank app AND the mobile website before I posted.  I can access it from a desktop login, but not mobile.


----------



## NPC (Mar 4, 2019)

TTGOz said:


> Not meee!



And I love you for that.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 4, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> Speaking of Red Cards. When I got mine years ago I was able to apply in store with only my bank debit card. Is this still possible or do people need a check?


It was never possible, idk how you did it. 


GoodyNN said:


> Absolutely not. And I checked both my bank app AND the mobile website before I posted.  I can access it from a desktop login, but not mobile.


Can I ask what bank?


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 4, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Absolutely not. And I checked both my bank app AND the mobile website before I posted.  I can access it from a desktop login, but not mobile.



Tell your mobile browser to show the desktop site.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2019)

Could it just be well hidden?  I've got two checking accounts and a bill pay account and all three banks show my account information on their mobile apps, but I did have to hunt a bit to find it on one bank's app.


----------



## NKG (May 1, 2019)

Had a guest ask where to find this today



I knew she was looking for cream cheese but I could have said no and not be wrong 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 1, 2019)

*girl comes up to return a swimsuit*
Me: do you have the receipt?
Guest: no.
Me: did you pay with a card?
Guest: no, cash.
Me: okay, I can try to do store credit with your ID
Guest: I don’t have an ID.
Me: sorry, at minimum to do a return I need an ID.
Guest: but I’m a minor
Me: okay well if your mom wants to come in with you we can use her ID
Guest: but I just want to exchange it
Me: still need an ID.
Guest: how are minors supposed to return stuff?
Me: with their receipts.
Guest: but I’ve done it without a receipt or an ID before.
Me: not here you haven’t


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 2, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> *girl comes up to return a swimsuit*
> Me: do you have the receipt?
> Guest: no.
> Me: did you pay with a card?
> ...


My favorite is when adults come in with no drivers license... like how’d you get here*? One lady even said “oh I don’t carry it with me any more” like????? 

*theres no real good public transportation so pretty much every has to drive to my store


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 2, 2019)

@Leo47 Minor is no excuse, ID options are available for them.  Driver's license, learner's permit, state ID card.

@Amanda Cantwell Yeah we got that all the time at the timeshare I worked at.  People came down on vacation from another state but didn't bother to bring their licenses with them.  "But I have a picture of it!"  Yeah, like that picture is going to keep a cop from writing you a ticket for driving without a license since you aren't carrying the physical card.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 2, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> @Leo47 Minor is no excuse, ID options are available for them.  Driver's license, learner's permit, state ID card.


Until I got a learners permit at at 16.5 I wouldn’t have had anything on me to use... but I also wouldn’t have tried to return it without a receipt or card because I’m not stupid


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 2, 2019)

It is possible though, and it's super helpful if you and your kid have a different last name.  I think a lot of parents research it and get one when the post office refuses to release Christmas presents (like they did with my daughter) or when there's an Amber Alert scare (since if the worst happens the DMV immediately sends the photo to law enforcement).


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 2, 2019)

Yeah I got my state ID when I turned 16 (since I was applying for jobs) and then I got my driver’s license when I turned 18 so I now have 2 IDs lol. She looked at least 16 so 🤷🏻‍ sucks to suck


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 2, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> If you were smart you would keep the ice in the same refrigerator as the beer.



They obviously want their beer frozen


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 2, 2019)

To that one SETL:

You can bitch at you service desk TMs for working past their shifts when their replacements have clocked in or you can write them up for not completely informing their replacements about what they need to know for a proper hand off.

Pick one. Or just stop being an overall jackass who everyone at the front end hopes gets termed sooner rather than later.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 2, 2019)

we have a communication binder we have our service desk team put vital information into, mostly eliminating the need for a handoff that takes more than a minute or two. the binder also helps things from falling between the cracks.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 3, 2019)

We do too but sometimes tms can't read each others handwriting, there's not enough time to make a note, or the note doesn't make sense.  We usually pass notes on verbally as well


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 3, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> we have a communication binder we have our service desk team put vital information into, mostly eliminating the need for a handoff that takes more than a minute or two. the binder also helps things from falling between the cracks.


We have a cork board that we used to use a lot but then stopped when a metro was put in front of it


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 3, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We have a cork board that we used to use a lot but then stopped when a metro was put in front of it



We do have a binder. It's just the one SETL always takes it so service desk TMs can't actually write anything down in it. The guy can be a real piece of work. A few morning agos I got bitched at for clocking out 13 minutes late the day before. Ummm, yeah, on my way to the time clock I got stopped by the STD and closing lead. They had questions about the OPU notes from the previous few days. I'm not going to blow them off to punch out on time.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 3, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I got stopped by the STD and closing lead


It's SD (store director) lol


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 3, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It's SD (store director) lol



LMAO. Autocorrect. I'll leave it since I'm irritated with him tonight. It fits for the shitshow that was the frontend at my store today. Day before a holiday and scheduled like it was a random Wednesday in February. Can we get some help up here? No, pushing truck is our priority right now.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 14, 2019)

“tHiS bOoK sAyS iT’s ThIrTy PeRcEnT oFf”


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 14, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> “tHiS bOoK sAyS iT’s ThIrTy PeRcEnT oFf”


I flip it over and show them the price on the back


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I flip it over and show them the price on the back


Same


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 14, 2019)

Yep. The sticker says "30% off publisher list". Shelf price is not publisher list. I've only had one get nasty after I pointed that out.


----------



## Target_serf (Jul 15, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> “tHiS bOoK sAyS iT’s ThIrTy PeRcEnT oFf”


I hear it a couple times a week. When I point out the small print that says, "off cover price", they usually calm down. I really wish they made that part the same font size as the huge "30%"


----------



## AlwaysBackstock (Jul 15, 2019)

Had a guest come up to me while I was pushing toys with about 5-6 toys in her hands and asked “is it okay if I buy these?” With a really concerned look on her face. Of course I said “yeah! Sure!”  But just for the hell of it and for such a dumb question I really wanted to say no.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 16, 2019)

Someone asked me if they were allowed to take the cart outside. My store is not inside a mall at all plus there were probably multiple carts in the parking lot that she walked past on her way in. Lol


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 17, 2019)

Things I get asked daily as a SCO Monitor:

-Do you have any more of these in the back?
-Can I have an application?
-How much do I have on this gift card?
-(After they’ve gone through a checklane and already paid for their stuff) My cashier double charged me can you fix it?
-Can you take these security tags off/take my items out of the security cases?
-Can you ring me up?
-Do you sell *weird random item I’ve never heard of*?

Like good lord I get so damn frustrated every time I have a self checkout shift. I am literally just standing here. I have 0 equipment. No I can not do any of those things for you. With what? How do you expect me to any of these things? Why are you asking ME of all people and then get mad when I can’t help you?? WHY DO YOU THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA TO ASK THE SELF CHECKOUT PERSON FOR ANYTHING LIKE WHAT IS THE THOUGHT PROCESS!!! I spend like all my time fielding these dumb ass questions and then the people that are using the machines that I’m actually supposed to be helping have to wait on me because I’m having to explain that no I can’t check your gift card balance any cashier can do it yes I’m serious literally go in any line yes I’m sure yes they can do it again no I can not do it here I literally do not have anything on me to find out I am literally just a person standing here I can not help you


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 17, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Things I get asked daily as a SCO Monitor:
> 
> -Do you have any more of these in the back?
> -Can I have an application?
> ...


Really? You don’t get a zebra? I work SCO almost every shift and all cashiers (guest advocates) are required to check out a walkie and a zebra. SCO attendant also checks out the sco keys which has the magnetic key to unlock cases and spiderwrap.

I’m five steps from a regular register where I can check a gift card balance or correct a double scan if guest service is backed up. I constantly look up items for a guest on the zebra as well as on the app on my phone to help direct them to the correct aisle or to see if we have any backstocked.

SCO is much more than just standing there. At least at my store we need to be interacting with every guest.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 17, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Things I get asked daily as a SCO Monitor:
> 
> -Do you have any more of these in the back?
> -Can I have an application?
> ...


At my store SCO tms get a zebra. Maybe ask for one? Also for the GC balance you could check on the closest register but I also hate the “my cashier double charged me”


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 17, 2019)

I don’t get a zebra or a walkie  all I have is the keys that open the machines. If someone is buying something that is in a case or whatever I have to walk allllllll the way around to the nearest checklane (huge gap of space between the last register and the SCO area) and unlock it and then walk alllll the way back and hand it to them. Same thing with a gift card I guess, but I really shouldn’t be having to leave the area unattended for so long just because someone decided to ask me of all people. It’s easier for everyone if they ask a cashier, GSTM, or even a GSTL. The guests at my store are dumb as hell and if I step away for a minute pretty much every single machine will have a red light when I come back so they can’t be left unattended at all


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 17, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I don’t get a zebra or a walkie  all I have is the keys that open the machines. If someone is buying something that is in a case or whatever I have to walk allllllll the way around to the nearest checklane (huge gap of space between the last register and the SCO area) and unlock it and then walk alllll the way back and hand it to them. Same thing with a gift card I guess, but I really shouldn’t be having to leave the area unattended for so long just because someone decided to ask me of all people. It’s easier for everyone if they ask a cashier, GSTM, or even a GSTL. The guests at my store are dumb as hell and if I step away for a minute pretty much every single machine will have a red light when I come back so they can’t be left unattended at all


Oh at my store SCO is right at the lanes so it’s easy. We’re getting a remodel soon though so who knows


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 17, 2019)

Guest: I don't care if it's  Wal-Mart brand. It's just a T-shirt. Give me my money back.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 17, 2019)

Our SCO is lucky if they get a walkie; they sure as hell don't get a zebra.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 17, 2019)

SCO gets a walkie so they can call for guests first or anything a cashier my need. They also get a zebra to help cashiers with guest issues, like price matching. For the zebra, they normally just take a MyCheckout device because we have plenty of those that don't get used.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 19, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Guest: I don't care if it's  Wal-Mart brand. It's just a T-shirt. Give me my money back.



Me: Ummmmm....I told you two days ago I'm not taking that Wal-Mart T-shirt. Why did you think the answer would be different today?

Same guest came back today. Sigh.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 19, 2019)

Yesterday a guest got mad because I couldn’t change the head on her toothbrush. She wouldn’t leave until I called two other team members to try too, and expected compensation when I couldn’t.

Like??????? What

It happened early in the day and kinda like put me in a bad mood for the rest of the day but 🤷


----------



## Kellogs (Jul 20, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Really? You don’t get a zebra? I work SCO almost every shift and all cashiers (guest advocates) are required to check out a walkie and a zebra. SCO attendant also checks out the sco keys which has the magnetic key to unlock cases and spiderwrap.
> 
> I’m five steps from a regular register where I can check a gift card balance or correct a double scan if guest service is backed up. I constantly look up items for a guest on the zebra as well as on the app on my phone to help direct them to the correct aisle or to see if we have any backstocked.
> 
> SCO is much more than just standing there. At least at my store we need to be interacting with every guest.





Leo47 said:


> Things I get asked daily as a SCO Monitor:
> 
> -Do you have any more of these in the back?
> -Can I have an application?
> ...


Yes, there is alot more to SCO than standing in one place( good luck with that one). Which proves your point about being asked dumb questions from Captain Obvious while trying to give the best customer service at the same time praying nothing being stolen.


----------



## Kellogs (Jul 20, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store SCO tms get a zebra. Maybe ask for one? Also for the GC balance you could check on the closest register but I also hate the “my cashier double charged me”


A zebra definitely helps at my store isn't enough to go around. I liked to try and get to my guest before they have to ask for help. Which takes alot of multi tasking. Captain Obvious can be a bit frustrating. But that is the" nature of the
Beast " so to speak.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 20, 2019)

SCO guest scans an item and then walks away. Me: “Did you change your mind about that item?” 
Guest: “I just wanted to check the price.” As they walk away past the price checker that is literally across the main aisle from the SCO.
Me: 🤔


----------



## Darealist31 (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm pushing merchandise on the shelves a guest ask me,are yall hiring for people who just stock the shelves I swear um rayCharlestodabullshit,😎


----------



## DBZ (Jul 23, 2019)

This AM as I'm walking to the TM entrance just before we open, a guest asked me if I could let her in since it was just a few minutes till we opened. I might have sounded a little rude when I said "we open at 8". Sheesh it is July. You won't melt.


----------



## Greenie (Jul 24, 2019)

The sign says you close at 10. Do you really close at 10?

Yes, we do. So in about an hour. 

Are you sure?

Yes. 

Are you SURE?

Yes, I am sure we close at 10. 

I’m going to go ask her (points to another TM) because you don’t seem sure.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 24, 2019)

Greenie said:


> The sign says you close at 10. Do you really close at 10?
> 
> Yes, we do. So in about an hour.
> 
> ...


"Sweetie, believe me, prisoners know their release date."


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 24, 2019)

*at guest service* 
Guest: did anyone turn in a phone?
Me: no, sorry I haven’t had any turned in.
Guest: what if someone found it and gave it to an employee? 
Me: then that employee would bring it here.
Guest: there’s no other place it could be?
Me: no, the lost and found is up here. 
Guest: okay *walks away* 

*a couple minutes later*
Random TM over the walkie: hey has anyone found a phone?
Me over the walkie: if they did it would be turned in at guest service and there are no phones here.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 24, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> *at guest service*
> Guest: did anyone turn in a phone?
> Me: no, sorry I haven’t had any turned in.
> Guest: what if someone found it and gave it to an employee?
> ...


Me: let me check
Me: *goes behind the wall and responds to a text, because I know we haven’t gotten a phone in*
Me: nope sorry not yet but def call back and check!!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 24, 2019)

To be fair, it might be in transit, so a walkie check is worth it.  A lot of lost items were turned in to me at the fitting room, and it's a long walk.  I once had a woman ask me if I had a lost item, I sent her to GS, and the item turned up after she left me.  (Fortunately GS had a line so she was still there when I walked up.)


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 29, 2019)

I usually have the guest retrace their steps and stop back in to GS before they leave if they haven't found it yet.  If it's a missing phone, I'll offer to call it for them.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Aug 3, 2019)

Guest: Excuse me, can you tell where’s the nearest Target? 

Me: From this Target location, the nearest one fro—

Guest: Wait—from _this_ Target location? This is Target?? 

Me:

Me, slowly pointing at the Bullseye™️ sign above our heads: Yes...? 

Guest: 

Guest: *turns around immediately and leaves the store*

I died from second-hand embarrassment that day.


----------



## ConfusedCashier (Aug 4, 2019)

prettydeadboy said:


> Guest: Excuse me, can you tell where’s the nearest Target?
> 
> Me: From this Target location, the nearest one fro—
> 
> ...


Please tell me that you’re in a mall and that they didn’t have to park in front of a bullseye, walk past the big red balls, and the giant target sign to ask that 😂


----------



## Pattern Finder (Aug 4, 2019)

ConfusedCashier said:


> Please tell me that you’re in a mall and that they didn’t have to park in front of a bullseye, walk past the big red balls, and the giant target sign to ask that 😂



I would have died from more second-hand embarrassment if that were case, oh my gods. 

Naw, we got our own two-story building along with a six-leveled parking structure with no clown-ass orb decors and the Target™️ sign people have zero awareness about like they do with Cartwheel signs


----------



## DBZ (Aug 7, 2019)

Guest says, "I'd like to return this."
Me, "Um, that's from Amazon."
Guest, "I can't return Amazon things here? Are you sure?"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2019)

DBZ said:


> Guest says, "I'd like to return this."
> Me, "Um, that's from Amazon."
> Guest, "I can't return Amazon things here? Are you sure?"


Kohl’s does now, but we are not Kohl’s.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 8, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Kohl’s does now, but we are not Kohl’s.



I suggested they go there because I had heard they were going to. I didn't know if it started though. Heck I even suggested Whole Foods, although I am pretty sure you can't return things there LOL.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2019)

Guest: *walks up to GS*

Guest: “hi! Is this where I do returns?”

Me: “yup! Do you have your receipt or card?”

Guest: “oh I don’t have any returns to do”

Guest: *walks away*


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 9, 2019)

“oN bRiCkSeEk It SaId YoU gUyS hAvE iT”


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 9, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> “oN bRiCkSeEk It SaId YoU gUyS hAvE iT”


*Shows them the part of the site where it literally says do not reference brickseek in store*


----------



## checklane01 (Aug 10, 2019)

I was doing Ad Take Down and KAREN'S husband goes "You should take a picture to have evidence when you file the complaint," KAREN goes "OOOOOOOO you're right." I never found out what they were pissed about but Guest Relations will now have photo "evidence". LMAO


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 27, 2019)

Walking past a mom and her daughter. It was a tight fit so I’d have to get super duper close to the girl to get by so as any normal person would I said “excuse me” in like a peppy voice as I walked by and the mom spun around and said to her daughter “you don’t have to do anything! you don’t have to “excuse her” (mocking the way I said it). You don’t gotta move over for anyone” like what the fuck is your problem that you’re so offended that I said excuse me I didn’t say “get the fuck out of my way” lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 27, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Walking past a mom and her daughter. It was a tight fit so I’d have to get super duper close to the girl to get by so as any normal person would I said “excuse me” in like a peppy voice as I walked by and the mom spun around and said to her daughter “you don’t have to do anything! you don’t have to “excuse her” (mocking the way I said it). You don’t gotta move over for anyone” like what the fuck is your problem that you’re so offended that I said excuse me I didn’t say “get the fuck out of my way” lol


Don't you know that you're their servant, not their equal?


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 29, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Don't you know that you're their servant, not their equal?


That’s my mentality at the SCO. “I’m here to help you “mistress Karen” so you can be on your way.” 😁  Seriously though - I do feel that way some days.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 18, 2019)

So we have a capital one ATM in our store, today some guy was working on it for whatever reason he was there literally for 7 hours and some lady walked up to him in the morning and was like “I need to use it” and he was like “it’s being serviced” and she was like “well how long are you gonna take?” hella rudely and he was like “at least 6 more hours. There’s a bench if you wanna wait” (I love him lol he sassed her right back) and she came up to me and ranted for like 5 minutes straight that this is exactly why target is dying because they don’t put customers first and we decided to fix the atm without thinking if she might need to use it first and blah blah blah and she wouldn’t even listen to me when I was like we have literally nothing to do with the atm they just put it there we don’t touch it we don’t do anything that’s all capital one’s business we can’t help that they wanted someone to work on it it’s their atm they can do whatever they want to it PLUS I listed off 4 other banks in the same parking lot as us that have atms but she said she is extremely inconvenienced that she can’t run all of her errands in one store and I was like wtf that is not my problem!!!!!!! Who gives a fuck!!!! Bro I can’t work here anymore I hate customers so much I’m so sick of having to pretend like anyone’s dumbass problems have any importance to me at all like I literally could not care less about any of these people and the fact they’re “”inconvenienced”” you’re inconveniencing me right now by flapping your lips at me and you don’t see me complaining to you about it!! 

This turned into a rant on accident my bad lmao


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 18, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> So we have a capital one ATM in our store, today some guy was working on it for whatever reason he was there literally for 7 hours and some lady walked up to him in the morning and was like “I need to use it” and he was like “it’s being serviced” and she was like “well how long are you gonna take?” hella rudely and he was like “at least 6 more hours. There’s a bench if you wanna wait” (I love him lol he sassed her right back) and she came up to me and ranted for like 5 minutes straight that this is exactly why target is dying because they don’t put customers first and we decided to fix the atm without thinking if she might need to use it first and blah blah blah and she wouldn’t even listen to me when I was like we have literally nothing to do with the atm they just put it there we don’t touch it we don’t do anything that’s all capital one’s business we can’t help that they wanted someone to work on it it’s their atm they can do whatever they want to it PLUS I listed off 4 other banks in the same parking lot as us that have atms but she said she is extremely inconvenienced that she can’t run all of her errands in one store and I was like wtf that is not my problem!!!!!!! Who gives a fuck!!!! Bro I can’t work here anymore I hate customers so much I’m so sick of having to pretend like anyone’s dumbass problems have any importance to me at all like I literally could not care less about any of these people and the fact they’re “”inconvenienced”” you’re inconveniencing me right now by flapping your lips at me and you don’t see me complaining to you about it!!
> 
> This turned into a rant on accident my bad lmao


I totally get it— one time a lady yelled at me because the ATM wasn’t taking her pin. Like first of all Karen you’re probably entering it wrong and second of all even if it’s really not working what do you want me do???


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 18, 2019)

I hate that stupid thing lol someone got mad at me because they couldn’t pay on their credit card (not a target credit card, their capital one credit card) at the atm (is that even a thing??) and was like please all I do is clock in and process returns and clock out why are you yelling at me about this 😣😣


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 18, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I hate that stupid thing lol someone got mad at me because they couldn’t pay on their credit card (not a target credit card, their capital one credit card) at the atm (is that even a thing??) and was like please all I do is clock in and process returns and clock out why are you yelling at me about this 😣😣


“Why can’t I pay my target credit card with my other credit card”

We’re literally saving you from yourself (that’s how the cycle of debt starts!)


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 18, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> “Why can’t I pay my target credit card with my other credit card”


Federal law, I believe?


----------



## DBZ (Sep 24, 2019)

I answered the phone (mistake!) "Hi, I got mail from Target. I cancelled my card a while ago. I've called like 20 stores already, maybe you can help me. Can you look up..." I tell her no and give her the # to card services "I'm afraid if I call Target, I'll get someone in Manilla and I just don't trust them...."

What an idiot.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 24, 2019)

DBZ said:


> I answered the phone (mistake!) "Hi, I got mail from Target. I cancelled my card a while ago. I've called like 20 stores already, maybe you can help me. Can you look up..." I tell her no and give her the # to card services "I'm afraid if I call Target, I'll get someone in Manilla and I just don't trust them...."
> 
> What an idiot.


What was she having you look up?  Could it actually be a scam, not an idiot?


----------



## DBZ (Sep 24, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> What was she having you look up?  Could it actually be a scam, not an idiot?



I don't see how it could be a scam. She was elderly. I think she had already called the card service # and got someone in India.


----------



## Kielbasa (Sep 25, 2019)

I had a guest trying to pay for some Apple earbuds with an Apple gift card.
Ummm it says 'App Store & ITunes" right on the front of the card. You can yell at me all night, it still won't work.


----------



## pyro (Oct 3, 2019)

I had a lady walk by me and ask me if the self checkout lane was open when it was probably ~6ft away from us. I was stocking batteries literally all day and trying to get them done as quick as possible so I wasn't paying attention to _anything_. I answered "it should be open", as there shouldn't be a reason for it to be closed but I wasn't 100% sure anyway since I wasn't paying attention and I was a new-ish hire at the time.

Her response: "Oh. That's a good answer."

I deadass stood there and looked at her for 5 seconds as she walked away. You're telling me you can't walk your lazy ass another 5ft to check if it's open? My excuse is that I'm new and I didn't know if self checkout closes at a certain time since it was getting late-ish. I still didn't see a reason why it could've been closed, and I was also 100% focused on finishing the batteries since none of my other TMs were touching them and they were just piled high in 2 different carts in the stockroom, but you could very well say I'm a lazy ass too for not walking the spoiled bitch 5ft, ya know? 

This happens way too much with me where the guest can't open their crusty eyes wide enough to see that what they're looking for is right in front of them. It's really annoying to be distracted in a time-sensitive situation by something that could've been solved by them if they just took the time to look carefully instead of getting impatient. Then I get thrown off, then I go back to what I'm doing, then it's a vicious cycle. Personally, I choose not to bother anyone only until it's 100% necessary, like a locked item or I literally cannot find it. Most aren't that considerate


----------



## pyro (Oct 3, 2019)

Lady: This clearance sticker is wrong. Clearly 70% of $6.99 isn't $6.99.
Me: Yeah, I understand, it was a misprint. I'll get you the actual price right now
*takes out zebra and shows her the price*
Lady: HUH?? 70% of $6.99 isn't $2.10! It's more like $1.70! Can you give it to me for that?
Me: No, it's already on clearance.
Lady: Well, I'm not paying $2.10, it should be lower.
Me: If you go up to the front sometimes you can haggle with them. (mostly just said this to get her to frick off)
Lady: (Mumbling) Oh, alright but still not paying $2.10 that's wrong.

An hour later, I was zoning and had found that she left the stupid sticky notes on some random shelf in electronics probably to spite me... some people, man.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 4, 2019)

And actually, she's wrong. 70% off from 6.99 *is* 2.10. Which might be why she dumped it, so she didn't have to be caught out.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 4, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> And actually, she's wrong. 70% off from 6.99 *is* 2.10. Which might be why she dumped it, so she didn't have to be caught out.




But math is hard.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ain't that hard.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 4, 2019)

pyro said:


> Lady: This clearance sticker is wrong. Clearly 70% of $6.99 isn't $6.99.
> Me: Yeah, I understand, it was a misprint. I'll get you the actual price right now
> *takes out zebra and shows her the price*
> Lady: HUH?? 70% of $6.99 isn't $2.10! It's more like $1.70! Can you give it to me for that?
> ...


This is where I would’ve taken my phone out and typed in the calculator .30 x 6.99 and shown it to her, lol.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 4, 2019)

Calculator?  That's count on your fingers math.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 4, 2019)

I find it so strange that people argue over this. Like ok it’s one thing if the price on the shelf for that specific item is wrong (missed revision)... but like I feel like in general if a retail worker told me what a price is, I might not be happy if it’s not what I’m expecting, but then I just wouldn’t buy it.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 21, 2019)

As I'm zoning RTW:

Young woman in maybe her early 20s to her mother, as she looks at the gray and green "Girls" t shirt: "This is the t shirt Jennifer Aniston wore, that's why it's a big deal - I wouldn't wear it though, because I'm not a feminist."

Me: *hangs head slightly and sighs*


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 22, 2019)

Wish my past but not current TM rear had been there, I'd have been vocal. Right to vote, right to divorce, right to birth control, removal of perpetual consent, right to education, right to work without having to have sex with the boss, right to buy a house or car without a husband, right to be an independent free person rather than a father's or husband's chattel, right to choose a husband rather than forcibly married off, right to not be legally beaten by male relatives....thank you feminists.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 22, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Wish my past but not current TM rear had been there, I'd have been vocal. Right to vote, right to divorce, right to birth control, removal of perpetual consent, right to education, right to work without having to have sex with the boss, right to buy a house or car without a husband, right to be an independent free person rather than a father's or husband's chattel, right to choose a husband rather than forcibly married off, right to not be legally beaten by male relatives....thank you feminists.


Several minutes later I found a cell phone that turned out to be hers, as I was handing it back to her I so wanted to say something but held my tongue. Something along the lines of "Read about it, do some research!".


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 22, 2019)

happygoth said:


> As I'm zoning RTW:
> 
> Young woman in maybe her early 20s to her mother, as she looks at the gray and green "Girls" t shirt: "This is the t shirt Jennifer Aniston wore, that's why it's a big deal - I wouldn't wear it though, because I'm not a feminist."
> 
> Me: *hangs head slightly and sighs*


"Feminist" means something different to the younger generation than it does to us old folk. To them it means a more extreme anti-male attitude than equal rights for women. The label "Feminist" has become something unwanted.


			Redirect Notice


----------



## happygoth (Oct 22, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> "Feminist" means something different to the younger generation than it does to us old folk. To them it means a more extreme anti-male attitude than equal rights for women. The label "Feminist" has become something unwanted.
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


We need to take back the term and these women need a history lesson!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 22, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> "Feminist" means something different to the younger generation than it does to us old folk. To them it means a more extreme anti-male attitude than equal rights for women. The label "Feminist" has become something unwanted.
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


It doesn’t mean that to younger generation members who have a brain (source: I am a younger generation member who associates feminism with equal rights)


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 26, 2019)

When you have a a massive coordinated backlash making feminism into a curse word I'm not surprised that it happens at all.
"I believe women should be equal to men but I'm not a feminist." is right up there with "I believe workers should have rights but I don't believe in unions." in terms of how years of carefully crafted messaging has told people they can have their cake and eat it to.
I was raised a feminist, I raised my daughters the same way.
Every time a movement that has offered strength to suppressed has come along, those in power have worked to break it down.
We need to remember that and keep fighting.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 26, 2019)

This isn’t dumb by any means, but I always find it funny when people are embarrassed to ask where condoms are and they say “where are the family planning products?”, lol

Ironically, it’s a “planning not to have a family” product


----------



## SVClevelEXCEEDED (Jan 3, 2020)

I had a guy guest come up to me and ask about an off brand water filter.
- "Do these work in Brita pitchers?"

I'm sorry, I don't know. We don't make 'em we just sell 'em. I'm sure the packaging must say whether or not it fits.

* He turned around towards the filters seemingly understanding I couldn't possibly know about every item in the store. But then he turns back towards me.
-"But... you know... If this was a car dealership... never mind I'm going to stop myself."

I said: Yes, but at a car dealership they're specialized in selling one type of product... and they also work off commission. 

(That was rude of me, but I'm beyond tired of idiots coming in thinking we know everything about every item we sell. I get this sh1t a few times a week. "Is this vacuum cleaner any good?" Any good? How the he1l should I know. Do you think we have a damn seminar about each product we sell? If you're going to spend FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS on a vacuum, why don't you look up a review first. And this guy having the gall to compare Target to a car dealership. I make just over minimum wage. Those guys get a salary AND they get a piece of every car sold. I don't care if you buy a $15 dollar water filter bud. Do you think I get stock options or something? Would you rather us operate like a car dealership? "Na, dose filters ain't no good anyways. See you need a better filter. These ones even take the water out of your water. It's a bit pricey but hey, it's your safety we're talking about here. Also never forget about the clear coat, that pitcher will loose its sheen without a good clear coat.")




And the killer. I hadn't looked at the filter closely. It turns out *gasp we do make 'em. It's an Up and Up brand filter. And it also clearly states *Guaranteed to fit in Brita*, and PUR *pitchers* _RIGHT ON THE BOX_.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 3, 2020)

I always liked to pick up the box and read it to them.
Passive aggressive bullshit I know but you get your shots in where you can.
And if they legit can't read then you are helping out.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 3, 2020)

SVClevelEXCEEDED said:


> I had a guy guest come up to me and ask about an off brand water filter.
> - "Do these work in Brita pitchers?"
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know. We don't make 'em we just sell 'em. I'm sure the packaging must say whether or not it fits.
> ...


"What's it going to take to get you in this Zero Filter Water Pitcher?"


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 3, 2020)

I work at a car dealership. It's not what he thinks. Extensive weeks long training on the brand before selling in your name. Each sales person is a bit of a specialist with types of used cars, not everyone automatically knows everything. Rarely do people want "this and only this" unless you're talking exotic like a Tesla for less than $40k, usually there's plenty of filters (vehicles) that will fit the customer's pitcher (transportation needs and budget). And the customer isn't always right, we can and do tell them no. Too ridiculous with numbers or too crazy and we don't need their business.

Edit: And if his car dealership will let a $18,000 deal walk over $500 (which I personally saw; don't act like an ass and think they are so desperate for $18k they'll cater to your bad behavior) then he really ought to revise his idea of worth of the filter to the company.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 3, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> And if they legit can't read then you are helping out.


This reminds me of the guest who asked how much a piece of jewelry would cost with the "10% off" figured in.  I'm thinking, "Wow, this adult can't figure out a 10% amount?"  (This might have been before practically everyone had a smart phone in their pocket with a calculator.)  Anyway, I talked it through out loud, thinking I'll help him get to the answer and sort of demonstrate how it's not that hard.  Can't remember if he bought whatever it was.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 3, 2020)

Ever run into one of these dick heads?  the arrogant old man who begins the half assed sentence in the middle of the sentence.  Christmas time a few years ago my team and I are in market loading up endcaps and doing the truck.  He approaches and says "sausage"  in the valley girl rising intonation up speak method.  SAUSAGE ?   We answer, "excuse me".  He fires off on us "Sausage, you know the gift boxes, you assholes don't have any?"  (Hickory Farms, and it sells fast!)  One girl with us takes it personally and gets very upset.  I told this idiot to get the fuck out of the store and don't come back.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 3, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> (This might have been before practically everyone had a smart phone in their pocket with a calculator.)


Doesn't matter if there were no smart phones. 10% off is worst case count on your fingers math. You move a decimal and subtract. And worst worst case, before smart phones carrying a super skinny photovoltaic calculator was common.


----------



## SVClevelEXCEEDED (Jan 4, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> This reminds me of the guest who asked how much a piece of jewelry would cost with the "10% off" figured in.  I'm thinking, "Wow, this adult can't figure out a 10% amount?"



Those filthy Canadians are just as bad. 

"What would that be with the tax included. I have to drive a long way and want to make sure I have enough money." 

Let me see. The toys are $25 each. You want two of them.... Carry the one. That will be about $55. Factoring in for gas, your savings will be about negative twenty dollars. Thank you for choosing Target.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 4, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> 10% off is worst case count on your fingers math. You move a decimal and subtract.


Yes, but this assumes one understands math well enough to do this.  Not everyone does.  Or least, they think they don't.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jan 8, 2020)

To that one guest: Yes, that item is taxed.  No, I can't remove it for you because you think it shouldn't be taxed.  I'm sorry Walmart has it tax-free but I physically cannot take the tax off your item.  Alright, good luck finding them at Walmart and have a great day sir!  You bet I said it with a smile and in the most perky voice I could manage.  Think I pissed him off but yanno, enjoy buying those reading glasses at Walmart tax free (because they're not).


----------



## lovecats (Jan 13, 2020)

blitzsofttm said:


> To that one guest: Yes, that item is taxed.  No, I can't remove it for you because you think it shouldn't be taxed.  I'm sorry Walmart has it tax-free but I physically cannot take the tax off your item.  Alright, good luck finding them at Walmart and have a great day sir!  You bet I said it with a smile and in the most perky voice I could manage.  Think I pissed him off but yanno, enjoy buying those reading glasses at Walmart tax free (because they're not).


Having just bought readers at Walmart, I have to say that, yes, they are taxed.  Well, at least in NC they are.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 13, 2020)

.Probably a state where medical supplies aren't taxed. If he doesn't want to pay the tax he could get prescription readers.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jan 14, 2020)

Prescription glasses are not taxed, but reading glasses are here.  But yes, most medical supplies are not taxed here.


----------



## MoreForLess (Jan 18, 2020)

I’ve found the worst guest yet and Twitter has united to tell this dude about his a**holiness. Lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 18, 2020)

Here is the real truth on this person.


----------



## Havok (Jun 17, 2020)

"Sweetheart, you have the loveliest beard I have ever seen. You're a great looking young man, I bet you have a lot of ladies in your phone book" Me saying thank you and trying not to laugh while knowing the only women in my phone book are my mother, my aunties, and my cousins.


----------



## Priceslasher (Jul 6, 2020)

I hope target actually files a counter claim. Maybe even target Tori personally has something she can do legally as well. It’s amazing he read .01 but not the word DISPLAY next to it. You sir weren’t purchasing a display... lmao ENTITLED IDIOTS


----------



## alwaysSCO (Jul 11, 2020)

Guest: “I need someone over by the nicotine gum case“
Me: “okay, I’ll call someone over!” *radio’s hba*
G: “Someone already did that and I was waiting for 20 minutes and no one came“
Me: “Well, if you go to guest service, I’m sure they can have someone take a key over there and unlock it for you.”
G: “someone told me to look for someone in a red shirt who would be able to help me and you’re wearing a red shirt so here I am and I need you to help me so will you just come?”
Me: “ma’am, I can’t leave this spot.”
(at SCO, and by this time, there’s a line forming behind her. I suggest we move out of the way so that the other guests can check out)
G: “I refuse to leave this spot until you tell me what I need to do.”
Me: “If you go to guest service they can help you.” (ticked off at this point)
The guest continued to ask what she needed to do and after suggesting to her again and again to go to guest service, I finally just told her straight up.
Her exact words: “oh, so you’re telling me to go there?”

🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Targetking (Dec 4, 2021)

"my friend used an expired coupon h ere least week and it worked.'


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 4, 2021)

Just this week a guest asked if we sold hard liquor and I said no.

Ten minutes later another guest came up to me and said that guy was walking around the store asking all the women if they were single.

AP kicked him out.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 25, 2021)

We were about halfway thru our remodel and a guest comes in with her 8-10 yr old son. The boy looks around and goes “This isn’t the Target I remember! It’s like a whole new Target!”

That’s what a remodel does. It made me laugh when I heard him.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 25, 2021)

I still have guests complaining that they can't find anything in the store post-remodel.

Our remodel finished over 3 years ago now.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 26, 2021)

soyaxo said:


> G: Do we just walk in?
> Me, quietly: No, I need to know how many items you have, please.
> G: Hello? Fuck you. *walks by and into random fitting room*
> Me: ._.
> ...


Meanwhile I'm used for my voice loudness. 
I yell at sporting goods teens all the time. 
I yelled at guests on Xmas  eve at a minute past close from 50 feet away to head to the front and not shop exercise clothes. 
I have what others call the voice of target god. Its loud, i can project  it,  and i don't need to be near you.  So i can blend back in.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 26, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> I still have guests complaining that they can't find anything in the store post-remodel.
> 
> Our remodel finished over 3 years ago now.



I still have guests who think the dog food is where it was moved from *8* years ago, and as far as I know isn't in that layout in any store in the metro area.

We also have guests who argue with me about whether the store has ever had hard liquor.  It's never had hard liquor.  There were articles in the paper when it was built on the scandal of a Target without liquor.  It was a thing.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Dec 26, 2021)

I had a guest last week pull up on the curb in the fire lane. She rolled down her window and said the app is asking me to put in a spot number for my drive up but, I don’t see one. I pointed at the drive up spots behind her.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 3, 2022)

Lady: Who are all these people with those carts racing around the store?
Me: That's our drive-up team, ma'am.
Lady: Who do they think they are?! They *will not* get out of your way...Just stand there in the middle of the aisle with those carts.
Me: Well, they're just doing their job. Did you try asking them to... 
(Was going to say move before she cut me off)
Lady: Oh, I don't care. I know there's nothing you can do and I know they've got a mission. I just wanted to know what they did and also for you to know that they annoy me greatly. Bye!!
Me: (under my breath, a good dose of sarcasm added) Yep. Bye 👋 👋 

Well, you obviously cared enough to rant to me and you're right, there's nothing I can or will do because it's their *job*. 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 3, 2022)

And I highly doubt they were in the middle of aisles since aisles are able to accommodate two carts.  And how can they be racing around *and* standing there at the same time?


----------



## llugguss (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi all. Recently, guests who visited my house complained about the taste and color of the water. I agreed with them and decided to solve the problem.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jan 8, 2022)

Are you lost, little bot?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 19, 2022)

Sometimes Buzzfeed compiles funny stuff.
There is some good stuff in here.
Or fucked up stuff depending on how you want to look at it.
The lady who sent back her fridge because it wasn't precooled is just so WTF








						50 Times Customers Proved Yet Again That They Are The Dumbest People On The Planet
					

"They can't be serious" — me 400 times a day.




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## livelovetoil2 (Jan 20, 2022)

7:30am Guest at Self check out: "The only registers open are the self check out? Why the hell is that? I'm not a f($king cashier!!  If I scan my own stuff am I going to                                                        get paid for doing your job?
                             Me:  "Yes, you have to scan your own items. I think that's a small price to pay for not having to be the one who has to listen to people bitch and complain about having to scan their own items. I do believe we have a LOD I can, call up. Maybe they can sit you down for an interview and YOU can be the one babysitting folks and taking stupid complaints.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 28, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Just this week a guest asked if we sold hard liquor and I said no.
> 
> Ten minutes later another guest came up to me and said that guy was walking around the store asking all the women if they were single.
> 
> AP kicked him out.


Sounds to me like he was heavily shopping all the beauty products!  AMIRITE?!


 Sorry bad joke is bad.  Can't help myself when bored!


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 28, 2022)

StargazerOmega said:


> Lady: Who are all these people with those carts racing around the store?
> Me: That's our drive-up team, ma'am.
> Lady: Who do they think they are?! They *will not* get out of your way...Just stand there in the middle of the aisle with those carts.
> Me: Well, they're just doing their job. Did you try asking them to...
> ...


The best way to deal with someone with a big mouth is to just have a bigger ear.  Most people just want to have their voices heard.  They don't have questions and they don't want answers. And I'm fine with that because I can just stand there and repeatedly say, "Uh huh.  Yeah.  Yep.  I hear ya!"


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 1, 2022)

*Sees guest with two items in an SCO line 10 people deep* "Ma'am, if you're paying with a card or Target Wallet I can get you so you don't have to wait"
"OK, sounds good"
I finish ringing her items, she's about to insert her card and says:
"Wait a minute, I have to bag my own items?"
Me: "You certainly don't have to, if you don't want. I can give you a--"
"Well, that's  a crock. Never mind. I want someone to do everything for me. I'll wait in line."

😳 That's the first time I've been rejected in such a way while line busting lol.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 1, 2022)

StargazerOmega said:


> *Sees guest with two items in an SCO line 10 people deep* "Ma'am, if you're paying with a card or Target Wallet I can get you so you don't have to wait"
> "OK, sounds good"
> I finish ringing her items, she's about to insert her card and says:
> "Wait a minute, I have to bag my own items?"
> ...



But she was in line for SCO? And you don't bag people's things while line busting?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 1, 2022)

DBZ said:


> But she was in line for SCO? And you don't bag people's things while line busting?


I offer all the time. A lot of people take the initiative to bag upon themselves as well. With this particular lady, I was about to offer to bag her items and get her a receipt, hence the beginning of "I can get you a--" part but she said she wanted to wait. 🤷‍♀️ lol.


----------

